# IVF/ICSI in June/July/Aug 2011?



## yellowbell

Hi ladies,

Finally I am psyching myself up to prepare for ICSI after months of procrastination.

We've got fertility issues (low sperm count, morphology, motility) and we were originally scheduled for ICSI in March but I decided to postpone it to June because I had just started a new job that time and also I was hoping for some miracle that perhaps we'd conceive naturally.

It would be great to find some buddies here. Anybody scheduled for IVF/ICSI this coming June/July?
Would also be great to find ladies who've been thru the procedure who could give us encouragement and mental/emotional support (I need lots of it because I'm scared).


----------



## cvaeh

Hi
I am starting IVF this month. I start down regulating next week. We have been trying for our first baby for two years and have had no luck whats so ever. All our tests have come back fine and the doctors have said its unexplained infertility. I am unsure whether to have one embryo put back in or two? Have you had any thoughts about this yet? x


----------



## yellowbell

hi cvaeh!

oh wow, wishing you all the best on your IVF journey. :hugs:

DH and I have agreed that we'll put in two to have higher chances and also we're thrilled with the thought of having twins.

Are you currently employed? This is my dilemma right now, I don't know how to tell my boss about going on leave. The hospital gives 14 days hospitalization leave after the Embryo transfer and I would really want to take these days off but if I file for hospitalization leave, for sure I'd need to tell my boss the reason. :(


----------



## cvaeh

Hi
yes i'm a teacher. I teach five and six year olds so i always have to be happy and lively. My head teacher does know about my treatment but he doesn't seem to fully understand how stressful its going to be for me. My hospital don't have any recomendations about time off but i'm planning on a week or two around egg transfer. 
I think we will probably go for two, they scared me a bit at our last appointment by telling me about all the dangers of having twins. 
I'm getting quite nervous about the treatment now. I worry that my eggs won't even fertilize. I'm going to try and be positive as i can. 
What do you do for a job? x


----------



## yellowbell

I'm a computer programmer (geek! lol). Used to be doing some management before which was quite stressful but now I'm doing just purely computer programming so it's quite relaxed.

It's true, there are more risks with multiple pregnancies but I think twins should be fine because it's been quite common already nowadays. But I guess more than two is when it gets really risky. Here, gov't co-funding covers only 2 embryo transfer, they won't co-fund you if you choose to transfer 3 because they don't encourage it due to high risk.

Yeah, just stay positive and trust your doctor. I'm sure they'll be doing their best to get the best eggs and spermies ;)

I just realized that I'll only be starting the procedure in actual by July already and we were told the whole procedure will take about 6 to 8 weeks. I guess for you, you'll be done by July?


----------



## cvaeh

Hi

Yes hopefully I'll have gone through all my treatment and have some good news. I went for my first drugs appointment this afternoon and am feeling a bit stressed out. I start injecting myself tomorrow so there is no looking back now! xx


----------



## yellowbell

:hugs: Don't worry, hun, it'll be fine. 
Will you be doing self-injection or will your hubby do it? I already told my hubby that he should have no problems injecting me since I have lots of fats so I think it won't hurt as much for me, lol.

By the way, I saw another thread on IVF/ICSI with nice, lovely ladies here: https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/604758-starting-ivf-icsi-july-aug.html


----------



## Donna210369

Hi ladies, can I join you please? I'm starting my first ivf cycle in June. I'm having the short protocol so will be all over by end of June:wacko: Going for my first appointment on thursday to do the paperwork and talk about the drugs etc, then will be injecting myself soon after that. I'm a nurse so not a problem for me. My dh wont be here for the whole process as he works in Ghana, so lucky beggar will miss all my emotions, of which i'm sure they'll be a lot. Will be really nice to go through this process with some ladies who know what i'm going through. Take care and speak soon, Donna xx


----------



## cvaeh

I'm going to inject myself because by hubbie doesn't do needles. I'm doing my first just before bed! I've had a traumatic day today. I went to hospital for a catheter test and the doctor doing it said I had a lot of blood up there. I knew that I had an erosion so told him it must be that which has been checked over a year a go (the doctor at another hospital didn't want to treat it). The doctor got me completely stressed out because he said it didn't look like a normal cervical erosion and wouldn't let me go home until I had had it checked by a collegue. All sorts was going through my mind and was at the hospital six hours before they decided it was all normal and I could carry on with treatment. 
Thanks for the tip about the other thread I'll go on and have another look now! xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi Donna

Gosh your brave going through all this on your own. When will he be back? I suppose we'd go through anything to get our babies! I start down regulating tonight because I'm on long protocol. Did you do long protocol the first time round? How many embryos are you going to have transferred? It's good to chat on here with people going through the same experience! x


----------



## cs2001a

Hope you don't mind me joing. I am currently on syranel for my first IVF cycle and waiting for AF to start to commence (100) Gonal-F. I have PCOS and they are concerned I might OHSS. So they will be monitoring me closely. The waiting is taking it's toll that is for sure. But depending on when I get AF, I could get my BFP end of June. Fingers crossed. GL all.


----------



## Donna210369

thanks for the welcome and hi to cs2001a. 

I'm sure my Dr told me they could potentially put 3 back :wacko: Because of my age, and how unlikely it is for any to implant, they put three in and hope one little beany makes it. That's if I get three eggs and that many fertilise (note to self; start being more positive) It's really hard though to be positive but not too much that you're absolutely devasted when things don't work. 

I had iui last time, not ivf and convinced myself right at the beginning that it hadn't worked so wasn't the least bit surprised or depressed when af came (just my way of protecting myself I think). 

cs2001a any idea when af will appear? 

cvaeh what a traumatic time at the hospital!! Glad all is well though and that treatment can carry on.

Yellowbell have you told your boss that you'll need leave yet? You shouldn't need to tell them why exactly if you don't want to. You can say you have to go to hospital for gynae reasons and that should suffice. 

Hope you're all well, i'm just waiting for af to arrive. Secretely hoping it doesn't and that we did a good job dtd this month, but had bad af pains yesterday, so sure she's on her way. Speak soon ladies xx


----------



## yellowbell

Donna210369 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you please? I'm starting my first ivf cycle in June. I'm having the short protocol so will be all over by end of June:wacko: Going for my first appointment on thursday to do the paperwork and talk about the drugs etc, then will be injecting myself soon after that. I'm a nurse so not a problem for me. My dh wont be here for the whole process as he works in Ghana, so lucky beggar will miss all my emotions, of which i'm sure they'll be a lot. Will be really nice to go through this process with some ladies who know what i'm going through. Take care and speak soon, Donna xx

welcome Donna! 

wow, you're brave to be going thru this without your DH. So he'll just be back during Embryo collection?

I haven't told my boss yet. I am planning to take the hospitalization leave that the Hospital would give me, but if I use that I am definitely most sure I'd need to tell my boss the reason for my "hospitalization" because I think my employer would have a right to know because it would be business risk for them (I work in a big multinational company so they have all these compliance procedures). I think I would tell my boss but will ask him to keep it confidential. I'll tell him when my ICSI starts and I'm certain of my EC and ET dates.


----------



## yellowbell

cvaeh said:


> I'm going to inject myself because by hubbie doesn't do needles. I'm doing my first just before bed! I've had a traumatic day today. I went to hospital for a catheter test and the doctor doing it said I had a lot of blood up there. I knew that I had an erosion so told him it must be that which has been checked over a year a go (the doctor at another hospital didn't want to treat it). The doctor got me completely stressed out because he said it didn't look like a normal cervical erosion and wouldn't let me go home until I had had it checked by a collegue. All sorts was going through my mind and was at the hospital six hours before they decided it was all normal and I could carry on with treatment.
> Thanks for the tip about the other thread I'll go on and have another look now! xx

hi hun,
sorry to hear about your traumatic day but thankfully the erosion you had was normal. Hmm, catheter test...this hasn't been mentioned to us as a prerequisite. Is it standard in your protocol?

Let us know how your first injection goes. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## yellowbell

cs2001a said:


> Hope you don't mind me joing. I am currently on syranel for my first IVF cycle and waiting for AF to start to commence (100) Gonal-F. I have PCOS and they are concerned I might OHSS. So they will be monitoring me closely. The waiting is taking it's toll that is for sure. But depending on when I get AF, I could get my BFP end of June. Fingers crossed. GL all.

welcome cs!

wow, end of June is just around the corner! Fx for you! :hugs:


----------



## cvaeh

Hi

I had to have a catheter test becasuse when I had a HSG test they found it really difficult to find the opening of my cervix and wanted to make some sort of "map" of my cervix to make egg transfer easier. I don't think everyone has to have one just if they have had difficulty finding your cervix in another procedure.
First injection went okay, it was more of an emotional issue than any pain. It just made it all feel really real and although I will do anything for a baby it all seems so surreal. I'm hoping I'm going to get better with practise becasue I have a bruise where I did it last night. So far no symptoms but I think they'll probably develop over a few days.

Hi cs2001a. 

Hope everyone has had a good day. I keep having to say to myself to take it easy but its not easy with a class of hyper five and six year olds xxx


----------



## shaylaf

:hi:Hi Ladies!

cvaeh, it seems that you and I are about a week apart in our ivf cycles. I started my first injection on May 19th, and we're going to be starting Puregon and HCG-PPC (stimulation drugs) this coming Friday. So far, so good with the injections ~~ thankfully, dh is a firefighter/former paramedic, so he's fine with giving needles! The only side effect that I've had has been headaches (I'm prone to headaches anyway, so this was not much of a surprise to me). I'm curious what to expect once we add 3 more drug injections to my day? Haha!

If all goes well ~~*fingers crossed* ~~ we'll know by the end of June whether or not it worked! I'm a teacher too, so it would be a lovely way to wrap up the school year. :)

yellowbell I just told my employer about the whole situation today. She was very understanding, and I think it's going to make the whole process easier when I have to go to her to get MORE time off. Does anyone else feel more open about telling people what's going on than ever before? Dh and I tried unsuccessfully for 3 years, and everything was so hush-hush. I'm getting tired of the secrecy of it all! Most people close to me (co-workers, friends, family) know that SOMETHING is up anyway. I have a feeling that if we find out that our IVF cycle was successful, we're going to be more open to telling people about the pregnancy early on. I'm not sure I'll be able to contain my excitement!! Haha!


----------



## yellowbell

hi cvaeh, 
here's a hug for you, dear :hug: I'm sure you'll be an expert in injections soon. I'll ask you for some tips when my time comes ;) I'm scheduled for my HSG test on Tuesday but I'm having second thoughts about proceeding because our FS said that I could skip these tests if we are going for ICSI. I was scheduled initially for tests because we were still unsure whether to go for IUI with medication or ICSI. The thought of putting dye inside my tubes for the HSG procedure is actually freaking me out but I guess that it could be good "rehersal" of the EC and also just to make sure that my tubes are clear.

Hang in there, babe. Just think of looking after your students as practice ;)



hi shaylaf,
you're lucky to have an understanding employer. I heard my boss telling my colleague today that September would be a critical month for us so we should be present at work. Yikes, and I was just thinking about taking some time off that month! :(
We'd really want to keep it to ourselves, I mean undergoing ICSI. So far, only one friend of mine knows about our plan. I haven't told even my family. I think I won't tell my family until we get a confirmed pregnancy (i.e. after 1st trimester). As for my boss, I think I'd tell him that I'd be undergoing a surgery (which is partly true, right?) and leave it at that unless he asks for more details.


----------



## cvaeh

Hi

Shaylaf - Yes I can't be too far behind you. I am at Liverpool Women's and I have to down regulate with Buselin for three weeks before I can start stimulating so my process seems a little longer than yours. Which hospital are you at? Is it a UK hospital?

Yellowbell - I had to have a HSG before we could go forward for IVF. It isn't pleasant but its not that bad really.

xxx


----------



## shaylaf

cvaeh ~ I'm in Canada, so maybe the process is different here? Or maybe it differs from person to person?


----------



## Donna210369

Hi ladies, how is everyone? Cd2 for me. My meds came on saturday and I start injecting on tuesday. Have managed to book into a clinic ten minutes away for my follicle scans, so don't need to do the 1hr 45min round trip to my clinic, which is good. Hope you're all ok girls xx


----------



## Tory123

Hi Everyone

I also start down reg tomorrow first injection. I am on a long protocol. This is my second IVF last time didn't work, I had OHSS due to the fact have potential PCOS so quite worried it will happen again. I didn't get to ET last time had to have a frozen cycle about 6 months later. It was last May that I got my BFN so been waiting a long time for treatment 2 this is what can happen on the NHS, I know I shouldn't moan as have 3 free go's but 36 and got low AMH so feel need to get a move on why I have a small chance before its too late for me.

Wishing loads of BFP this month

Tory x


----------



## Donna210369

welcome Tory, wishing you loads of luck. Keep us posted. I'm on short protocol and have low amh too. Think i'm on short one because of my age and low amh together. Fingers crossed it all goes according to plan for you this time hun xx


----------



## Tory123

Hi Donna

Orignially they said they would change my protocol and I would be on short protocol but then they changed their mind again and have put me on a long cycle. They didn't really explain why which doesn't feel me with confidence.

Good luck with injection tom!

Tory x


----------



## yellowbell

hi ladies!

welcome Tory. Goodluck on this cycle. I hope this is it for you ;)

Donna, it's great you found a nearby clinic. I still have to inquire with my hospital if they could do the scans during my lunch break, I'm really hoping they could!

cvaeh and shaylaf, how are your injections coming along.

cs, has AF arrived yet?

We have an appointment with the FS this afternoon. I'll know today the result of my hormone tests and also I might be doing my HSG test today. I'm scared as usual and start thinking about all these what ifs again (what if there's a problem with our test results and we can't proceed with ICSI, etc etc).


----------



## Donna210369

yellow bell good luck with your appointment this afternoon. Just started my injections today so its all go go go now. Have also been out for a 4mile run and then thought maybe I shouldn't be doing that sort of exercise now. Does anyone know? xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi

Yellowbell - My injections are going okay. I seem to be getting the hang of it now, although I have to put the actual needle in and dh pushes the fluid through. I suffer from quite bad acne and it seems to be making it worse! I don't know what is safe to use on spots while trying to get pregnant so am just trying to ignore them. 

Anyone know what you can use for spots when trying to get pregnant?

Tory - We mustn't be far behind each other in our cycle of treatment. Hopefully we'll get our BFP together? What is low AMH? 
xxx

Donna - Does short protocol mean you don't have to down regulate? I enjoy running and things and when I asked they said it was probably best not to do too much running. They told me walking was best but okay to ride my bike too. It will probably depend on your doctor though.


----------



## yellowbell

*cvaeh*, I'm glad to hear that you're getting the hang of the injections now. Sorry to hear about your acne, maybe you could consult with a dermatologist about a safe cream to apply?

*Donna*, cheers on your official start! woohoo! ;)

So we went to see our FS today and also had my HSG test. The HSG was not as bad as I was expecting it to be, it's true what I've read that it just felt uncomfortable like the PAP smear but like 3 times more, and longer. I am still feeling some mild cramping until now..I hope I'll be back to normal tomorrow. I have yoga classes tomorrow and I'm wondering if that should be ok to do after the HSG?

Anyways, our FS has officially referred us for IVF as she said with DH's SA results, she wouldn't recommend going for IUI. I was ready to hear that so it didn't bother me anymore. My FSH and Prolactin levels are normal and I have immunity to rubella so we're good to go for our consent signing and counselling on June 24th unless my HSG results come back with bad news about my uterus. I'm praying that all goes well.


----------



## Tory123

Hi 

Yellowbell I am glad the HSG was not as bad as you were expecting. I wished I went to straight to IVF and not IUI first as felt this was a bit of a waste of time and has delayed the process. Hope all goes well with your resutls I am sure it will be fine.

Cvaeh we are very close in cycle, my AMH was 2.67 so extremely low. 

Donna very impressed with the four mile run.

AFM: First injection tonight and can already feel it pulling on my overies he comes the hot sweats.

Tory x


----------



## shaylaf

Hi ladies!

Yellowbell, try not to worry about your HSG results ~ as Tory said, I'm sure they're fine! So what will happen on June 24th? Will they be starting your IVF cycle right away (info about meds and everything)? 

Tory, I can definitely understand what you mean about having to wait such a long time for another round of IVF ~ that's frustrating! It IS nice that you get 3 tries at success covered though! Here (in Canada), fs clinics are private, so we have to pay lots of $$! Thankfully, I have insurance that covers 80% of the cost of our meds, but the procedure itself is about $6000! Well worth it, but still! Crazy!

cvaeh, are you having any side effects from the injections at all? I found that my Suprefact (down reg med) gave me lots of headaches and I was really tired, but the stims have had little to no effect at all! Just some attractive bruises on my stomach! Haha! 

We're headed to our clinic for another blood test & ultrasound in the morning ~~ hoping that things are happening the way they're supposed to! I'm jealous of you ladies who live near your clinics ~~ we drive 2 hours to our clinic, go in for our 20 minute appt., then turn around and drive the 2 hours back! We're getting to know that stretch of highway REALLY well! Haha!


----------



## DanielsMummy

Hi hope you don't mind me jumping in... i had my 2nd round of treatment last year and just wanted to wish you ladies the best of luck :hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

Thank you Danielsmummy. Is that gorgeous little baba the result of your IVF? 
xxxx


----------



## yellowbell

*Tory*, we did have had one IUI attempt before but without medication and it was so naive of us to have wasted money on that. On IUI day, the doctor advised us that the success chance is almost zero because of my DH's post wash results was 1% morphology and very low count but we still decided to proceed. Well, on the bright side, at least we did try, right? ;)

*Shaylaf*, on June 24th we sign our consent to officially start the process. We'll be paying the registration fee, then see a counsellor and do some blood tests (HIV, Hepatitis, Rubella). I think there would also be a tutorial on the injections. Then the down regulation starts on CD21 of my next cycle, so that's around mid-July.
How did the blood test and ultrasound go? I hope all is going well. Wow, 2 hour's drive to and fro! Do you have to take time off from work? I can't really afford to have a time off from work so i'm really glad that the hospital is conveniently situated between where I live and where I work although come to think of it, Singapore is so small that it takes just an hour's drive from one end of this island to the other, lol.
*
Donna*, how did it go with your first injection?

As for me, I feel normal now. I mean, since I woke up, there was no more cramping. I was even able to do yoga and did a few minutes on the treadmill ;)


----------



## DanielsMummy

Donna210369 said:


> Thank you Danielsmummy. Is that gorgeous little baba the result of your IVF?
> xxxx

Hi :hi: Yes he is thanks :happydance: The treatment and waiting can be stressful at times but it is so worth it. I know how you all must be feeling, if any of you ladies ever want to drop me a line during your treatment feel free, it's good to 'talk' to others who know what you are going through, good luck


----------



## Donna210369

Thank you DanielsMummy, very kind of you. 

Just a quickie ladies - well day one of injections- procedure is no prob, but i'm a nurse so didn't expect that to be a problem. But my ovaries, my oh my, they feel tender. Had a really bad headache too. Day 2 of injections, headache gone but ovaries still tender and stomach already feeling bigger:wacko: Got my first scan on Monday, so hoping all is ok. 

Will catch up on all your posts later xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi all

Hope we have all had a good day and are feeling nice and positive. I'm having a positive day today, it must be because there is a bit of sun shining!

Shaylaf- Sorry to hear about your long drive. I'll never moan about my forty minute drive again. I've not had many symptoms yet, I keep expecting more as I go further into the down regulating. I've had a few sleepless nights and have been quite hot in bed but thats about it. I've been drinking lots of water which was recommended to me by the accupuncturist.

xxx


----------



## cs2001a

Hi Ladies. I introduced myself a few weeks ago but wanted to wait until I knew I was starting this month. Had baseline test this morning and collected my gonal-f. Just got a call from the nurse, results came back normal so I am to start my first injection tomorrow night. Due to the PCOS they are starting me on 100 to try and avoid OHSS. So little worried, but anxious at the same time. Good luck all.


----------



## Ttcne

Hi ladies! I am waiting for af to start so that I can go on bcp for 3 weeks and then start stimming for IVF #2. DH has low count, morphology, etc. I have a high FSH 10.3 (I think). We look to be on track for maybe an early July IVF! So excited and scared! Donna210369 drink plenty of water that is what helped me with the headaches from stimming. I am also a nurse so I do my own injections when possible. My DH usually does the IM ones though as they feel much better in the rear instead of the thigh! He was actually getting quite good at it the last round!

Best of luck to you all!


----------



## Donna210369

Thanks tc for the advice re headaches. IM injections owwwww! so glad I don't have any of those to do. What are your IM ones for? Good luck on this cycle. when did you have ivf#1? 

cs congrats on starting, is this your first time? My Dr told me to inject before 11am hun, not sure why but maybe you should check it out to make sure you're not supposed to do it in the morning. Maybe with pcos its different. So you wont be far behind me then. Loads of luck hun

cv glad the down regging isn't making you feel too bad. how long do you have to stay on them before you start stimming? long old process isn't it?

Shaylaf how did your scan and blood work go? what cd you on in your cycle now? must be heading toward egg collection soon? 4hr round trip is huge. I thought it bad that mine was a 1hr 45min round trip. But am so lucky to get my scans at a private clinic only 10mins from my house. We have to pay the whole costs for our ivf as the criteria in the uk is if you're over 40 or already have a child then you don't get it. :nope: Good luck this cycle hun

Tory how is the down regging going. When will you start stimming? 

Yellowflower how long till you start stimming now? 

Maybe we should write what day we're on at the end of our posts as there's a few of us now and i've got a terrible memory :dohh:

Hope I haven't missed anyone out

I've just done my 3rd injection, abdomen definitely feels bit more swollen. Headaches off and on but i will start drinking more water. speak soon ladies xx
cd5, day3 of stimming


----------



## cs2001a

Thanks Donna. The nurse said they only the EC on certain days therefore they have to plan it based on that. She said to take with my night syranel spray. Fingers crossed it works. 

CV - what stage are you at in you down reg. I am doing that protocol aswell, it seems to be taking so long and I am relieved to be starting the stimming now.


----------



## Tory123

Hi Girls

It's my Day 3 down reg, appointment is for the 23rd June for blood and scan next day. I feel a bit sore on tummy and just felt slightly down today, don't know if this is a side effect or just me being miserable. Mum and Dad took me out to a Rod Stewart tribute band, to try and cheer me up. I know why would this cheer anyone up lol. However it was a good night apart from we set next to two pregnant ladies. I looked at them more then rod stewart how sad! Although I think I got the sympathy vote from my dad and he said he would pay for all our family to go on holiday bless him. Nearly said don't pay for holiday just another IVF how selfish.

Anyway hope you are all ok.

Toryx


----------



## princess_1991

hiyaa ladies, quite nervous bout butting in on this thread as you all seem so far along in your ivf journeys :blush:

littel info bout myself im 19, DH 26, been together for 3 years and married a year, ( i know it sounds daft but) been trying for 2 and a half years, i have both blocked/damaged tubes, overies appear fine and although DH hasnt had SA he has 3 kids so we guessing theres not much wrong with his swimmers :haha:

found out 2 days ago (1st, what a way to start the month) that we need to have ivf, docs said there was nothing they could do about my blocked tubes which gutted me cuz the thought id never be able to have a baby naturally really hurt :cry:

anywhoo ive booked our first appointment for the 10th june :happydance:

im extreamely nervous, were doing an egg sharing programme as a way of combatting the cost as we couldnt have ivf on the nhs as hubbys already got kids, which i thought was quite rude but not alot we can do about that :wacko:

very excited and nervous about it but lets hope we all get our BFP's in summer ''11 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

kirsten xx


oo nd i know its not a competition but we have to do a 5 hour round trip lool (driving wise) but sometimes we'll be gettin the train to save money :D xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi

I've just got back from having lunch with one of my best friends who is 35 weeks pregnant. I'm incredibly jealous and determined to be pushing my pram with her this time next year.

cs2001a - I am 10 days into down regulating. I know what you mean about it seeming to take forever. I think when I start stimming it will feel like I'm getting somewhere. I got my period today. From what others have said I'm expecting it to be really heavy. What is your experience of this?

Donna - I go back on the 14th June for a scan to see if I can start stimming so I will have been doing it for three weeks by then. They said it sometimes takes a bit longer though. I wish I could wish these next few weeks of down regulating away.

Tory - Is it your first round of IVF. I had a sore tummy the first two days of down regulating so it could well be a sympton. I hate the fact when I go shopping there seems to be hundreds of pregnant woman around me so I knw what you mean.

Princess - Welcome to our group. 

I like Donna's suggestion about putting the day we are on at the bottom of the post as it does get confusing where we are all up to.

Day 10 down regulating


----------



## shaylaf

Hello all :)

Just got back from another round of tests and everything's going well! :thumbup: In fact, the Dr. says I may be ready for egg retrieval a day early, which would be this Monday! Still no crazy hormonal side effects from the stimming, but my ovaries are definitely getting more and more tender by the day, and I'm getting increasingly more bloated. One thing to look forward to on egg collection day ~~ they're likely only going to be able to retrieve eggs from one of my ovaries, so less pain/discomfort overall, right? That's what I'm telling myself anyway. Haha! I'm a bit of a wimp!

Tory, you're not alone in finding yourself looking longingly at pregnant bellies! I didn't ever in my life notice as many pregnant women as I did when I started trying to have a baby of my own! I'm definitely jealous of women who are able to get pregnant so easily! Must be nice!

Welcome princess_1991! We all seem to be in different stages of our ivf journeys, but everyone is welcome as we all have a common goal! :) I feel your pain about your blocked tubes. :cry: Both of my tubes had to be removed, so I know the exact feeling that you expressed ~~ that we have no possible way of ever getting pregnant on our own, without help. I had a few rough days when I first found out about my tubes, but the ivf process has given me renewed hope that we WILL have a baby! And wow, a 5 1/2 hour round trip!? You've got me beat! The drives are long, but dh and I grab coffee and chat about anything and everything during the journey to the clinic and back. Since we're in Canada, we're quite glad that our ivf cycle is now, in the spring, as opposed to during the icy/snowy winter months! 

Just got a phone call from the clinic and my bloodwork "looks perfect"! So far, so good! 

Day 8 of stimming


----------



## cvaeh

Hi
Shaylaf - Sounds like good news for you. When will your egg collection be? What day do they put your embryos back in Canada?


Day 10 of DR


----------



## princess_1991

oo soo jealous today but still happy, my friend has given birth to my goddaughter today :D very bittersweet, cant wait till its me but still very happy for her, i think its definatly made me more determined and wanting this to hurry up sooner lol, i do have a question tho, does everyone have to go on bcp for a few weeks before stimming etc or is there certain conditions that you have to go on them?

how many embies is everyone having put back?? 

xx


----------



## shaylaf

Well, we found out today that I only have 3 large follicles ready for retrieval. I knew that the number wouldn't be high because I only have one ovary, but I had hoped I'd have a few more than that. :( We've decided to do ICSI after a recommendation from the nurses. It's $1500 more (gasp!) but if it helps increase our chance of one of them implanting, we're willing to do whatever it takes. They also talked to us about the option of assisted hatching ~~ does anyone know anything about that? I guess they essentially poke a little hole in the embryo before implanting it to help the chances of it hatching and implanting. It's another $500, but sounds like a good investment. Thoughts? It sounds a little risky. Especially when we only have 3 eggs to work with! The clinic was going to bump my retrieval day to Monday instead of Tuesday, but they're going to give my lonely little follicles another day to grow. :) 

How is everyone else doing? 

Tory ~ how is the down regging going? Any other soreness in your stomach?

cvaeh ~ After egg collection Tuesday, I'll either have a 3 or 5 day transfer, depending on the state of the embryos. We're putting 2 back for sure. We were hoping to have more embryos that we could freeze for next time, unfortunately we're not going to have that option this time. How is down regulation going? You must be eager to start stimming! 

princess, I'm not sure about the different reasons for the bcp. We went on it for about 8 days, and then we started down regulation. I guess everyone's protocol must be slightly different based on their cycle history.

Hope everyone's enjoying the weekend! :)

Day 9 of stimulation


----------



## cvaeh

Hi

Just got back from having a lovely meal with my husband and inlaws. Its been sunny today and I've even managed to get a bit of a sun tan.

Shaylaf- I've read of quite a few people on hear getting BFP from only a few eggs. Its quality not quantity thats important. Do they suggest putting two back in Canada because at the moment at my clinic they are encouraging single embryo transfers. I'm still going to fight to have two back though if they give me the option. How was egg collection? I don't think they offer hatching over here.

Princess - I wend straight on to Buserilin injections on day 19 of my cycle and I have to down regulate for at least three weeks before stimming. I am going to fight to have to embryos put back if I can.


Day 11 Down regulating


----------



## CanAmFam

im doing my first try of ICSI this month. 

it of course started with my may cycle to prepare, so im finally onto the stimming portion. i wont get an ultrasound until wednesday to see if any of these drugs are working (well via a picture) but im hoping my blood on monday morning is positive. today is my actual Day 5, however it is considered my Day 3 because stimming just started. 

weve been ttc about 6 years, though only were sent to a fertility specialist in december. no cycles of extreme clomid./ other drug intervention (metformin, avandia, dexamethasone) worked. i only had one month where 2 follicles appeared. all other months medicine did not work alt all. our one IUI failed. 
i have severe PCOS that is resistant to medication. we were instructed to do ICSI over regular IVF due to some morph issues. number was low but adequate. 

i also teach --3 and 4 year olds. it is a stressful group. im going to do my best to put them out of my mind for the next 2 weeks so hopefully i can relax enough to become prregnant!

ive been on lupron since 5/21 . i was happy i got the last package of lupron in the area/ state. injecting that hasnt been an issue. the first one my husband did, after that i do it in the morning and it really doesnt hurt at all. i do it half asleep now. i just took my first stimming shot today and that did burn quite a bit, but i got over it. im going to get my husband to inject those simply because. he isnt having to do enough for this kid! lol.

We are putting 2 eggs back (if we get 2 good blasts) im hoping for the ability to freeze MANY so i dont have to stim again. unless i only had one egg , id refuse that he transfer only one back, id just find MY chances too low for the type of investment we have made. chances dont go up much but they do go up with 2. id even be gung ho with 3 but my husband drew the line there ( and my doctor-- he wont do 3 until i prove to be infertile) . i am overweight so i know that hurts my chance at this working. that is the big sticker for me wanting 2 xfered. 

good luck to all of you, i hope everyone gets the results they are looking for. i hope my doctor gets good results and my zillions of follicles behave and i dont end up in the hospital. 

when my husband saw my pre stim ultrasound on thursday his response was an immediate "holy crap". the doctor laughed. hubby had seen the charts and pictures of ovaries/ follicles and even ones with PCOS, but mine are just JAMMED withe follicles. 

best wishes everyone! im hoping for a june 14th retrieval and june 17-20 blasto transfer.


----------



## CanAmFam

shaylaf said:


> They also talked to us about the option of assisted hatching ~~ does anyone know anything about that? I guess they essentially poke a little hole in the embryo before implanting it to help the chances of it hatching and implanting. It's another $500, but sounds like a good investment. Thoughts? It sounds a little risky.


if they recomended the hatching, id trust the embryologist. we had a meeting during our down time month where we sat with the doctor and the embryologists and they explained their roles and we got to ask questions. it was a manditory IVF class for my clinic. and you are right, they poke a small hole so the inside can spill outside (hatch) so it can then attach to the uterus more easily. 
i THINK there is a higher chance of identical twinning with assisted hatching. 
we were told of the possibility of the egg dying etc with hatching, however i know my doctor in the last 23 years has never had an egg destroyed during hatching. ill try to look through my hand outs from my class to find out any other information for it. 

we also haev to do ICSI. of the 7 couples at my IVF class we were the only ones they recommended it for. i had originally thought, of COURSE they want us to do icsi, it is more expensive! hah. i was happy when i saw it was just us. it at least made me feel like it was necessary. my ICSI is $1400 extra for 10 eggs. 11+ it is $1900 so im h oping that if we get more than 10, that we have like 15 or more so we get our monies worth! :) they ICSI all eggs retrieved. good luck to you. ill be following you since youre just a tad ahead of me!
:)



as for side effects, the Lurpon ive been on was a pretty drastic change in my mood immediately. i was incredibly depressed for the first 4 days, and i was MEAN. i was very hot headed and just snapped, many times, often at complete strangers. the depression has faded thankfully, i do still get very angry but im hot headed to begin with :)


----------



## Donna210369

Hi ladies, how is everyone? seems to be a lot of us on here now so am going to try really hard not to forget anyone.............

Tory- hope you're feeling a bit better hun. I was driving through Newbury last week and got stuck in the biggest traffic jam due to a Rod Stewart concert. Bless your Dad, hopefully you wont need another IVF and can enjoy a geat holiday. x

Princess - only 19 sweetie. Bless your heart! what a rollercoaster at your age. Great thing is you have got age on your side so hopefully all will be well and you'll fall pg straight away. And you def win on the journey competetion; 5 hours. wow! I didn't do BCP before stimming, but think its because i'm older and have low AMH, but not sure. Congrats on being a godmother; its a lovely job. Good luck hunni x

cv- Hi hun, just over a week to go then till you see if you can start stimming. What are they looking for at the scan? Not sure as I just went straight into stimming. Hope your dreams come true and you and your friend can push your prams together. x

canamfam- Hi hun, good for you wanting them to put more than one embie back. If i'm lucky enough to get more than one embie, i'll be having either 2 or 3 put back, but that's because i'm an old bird, so less likely all will stick (I hope 3 don't stick!!) Great news you had loads of follies; good luck with your cycle x

Yellowbell- how are you hunni. where are you in the treatment now? Not quite stimming yet are you? Hope you're well x

cs- hello. how are the injections going babe? You must be very close to me in dates. i'm on cd8 today. when is your first folly scan? Good luck xx

Shaylaf - Hi sweetie, 3 follicles..... well it only takes one egg and some ladies get more than one egg from each follicle. there is a lady on here somewhere who only had 2 follicles and ended up with 4 eggs. All these extra procedures do add up, but if they're recommended then its worth knowing you did everything you could. At the end of the day, if you can say you did do it all, then you'll have no regrets. Good luck on tuesday hun. let us know how it goes. I'll be rooting for lots of lovely eggies. xx

Well not much to say here. 2 injections a day now, one to stimulate, one to stop from ovulating. going for my first folly scan tomorrow and am very nervous. Hope its good news. I'll let you know when I come back. Take care lovely ladies. speak soon xx


----------



## CanAmFam

princess_1991 said:


> i do have a question tho, does everyone have to go on bcp for a few weeks before stimming etc or is there certain conditions that you have to go on them?

it all depends on your protocol. im on a "birth control Lupron Overlap" protocol. some are: short" some are "long" some are "Lupron Flare" and there is another drug instead of lupron because it is now on the nationwide back order.

my stuff started last month on day 4 after a day 3 scan and bloodwork i started a birth control pill. i was told to take 25 active pills so it was 2 packs, with lots of spares left in the cupboard. wait for a day 1 and call them. on cycle day 18 i was told to start the lupron injections. i carry on those until june 11th, so the following cycle day 10. i really didnt enjoy being on the BCP. i literally ( TMI ) bled the entire month until this period started. i was actually worried that i wouldn't be able to tell if my new cycle started but luckily i was able to. im guessing it was due to being on a new type of BCP especially since i havent been on a pill for years. 

i was also told to take doxycycline 2x a day for 7 days (as was my husband) back in may.

when i was in my ivf class, nearly everyone had a different IVF protocol so i think it depends on your specific situation. my BCP part may have been due to the fact that i dont get a period without medication. it may also just have been to regulate some hormones. i just know that IVF cycles take about 6-8 weeks rather than the typical 4 weeks


----------



## CanAmFam

Donna210369 said:


> Great news you had loads of follies; good luck with your cycle x

 i guess it is a positive and negative at the same time. im an extreme risk for hyper stimulation since each ovary has 40+ visible follicles and im young(er). 

we were able to save a bit of money since the doctor only ordered half of what is normally given for IVF. He is starting slow and hopefully wont need to order more. he just wants 15-20 good mature follicles out of this, not 80 that are all garbage :(

just crossing my fingers that he gets the information he needs from the ultrasounds and blood work to do his magic. i keep trying to tell myself to relax, but it is very difficult. im terrified that the bloods will get out of control and they will have to cancel the cycle for my own health's sake. ahhhh. 
10 days to go.


----------



## cvaeh

Hi

Donna - Yes, I go back a week on Tuesday for my scan. I think they said they were looking to see if my ovaries had been shut down enough and that my lining was thin enough. Good luck in your scan tomorrow. Let us know how you get on!

Hope everyone else is okay!

Day 13 Down regulating


----------



## Tory123

Hi Ladies

My tummy feels abit better today day 6 of down reg. The AF should arive any day. Do not feel so down today. Had a busy weekend and think this helped. I am a foster carer and had an emergency placement in the earlier hours of the morning it was a young girl who had beaten up boy a 21 year old man and his mum. Her mum left her at 5 and her dad don't want her back she has no bed to sleep in and not feed at home. Isn't it unfair that we are all trying to be mums and their are mums and dads that don't care about their kids x


----------



## cs2001a

Hi Ladies. On my 4th day of injections. I have started having a few headaches, not bad ones, they are just a slight pain. I have been trying to drink a lot of water to see if this helps but no go. I felt a little nauseas abit today aswell. It is strange for me, I generally don't get sick too often. But all in all, I am feeling ok but I praise the ladies who have to go through this more than once to get a BFP. Just the waiting kills me - Never had a BFP!
I go for a blood test on Thursday and depending on the result I may have to go on Friday for a scan. Which I hope I do just so I can see for myself that the drugs are working. 

I have a question - I am currently on CD9 and am still have AF bleeding, I have been and still am on synarel to stop me from ovulating and the nurse said it will clear my lining to prepare it for a freshie, it isn't heavy but is this normal for it to last this long? 

Donna - Good luck with your scan.


----------



## princess_1991

morning ladies, hope you all are well! 

no update for me as nothings happened :rofl:

all i can say tho is 4 DAYS!!:haha:

its actually making me feel sick everytime i think about it im sooo nervous :blush:

im in pain alot today too, always am around the big O time, apparently this is because i do still ovulate but the eggs have no where to go soo pain :dohh:

stressed out too, my beautiful god daughter was put in neonatal on saturday night :nope: she wasnt keeping her food down, bless her little cotton socks but shes slightly better today :thumbup:

its really scared me tho, it makes you realise that concieving and carrying is only half the fight, i couldnt imagine going through all this to end up loosing the little miracles anyway :cry: quite upsetting actually!


xx


----------



## Donna210369

Hi girls, 

Tory that's soooooo sad. I really admire you doing what you're doing. I'd love to but i'm not strong enough. I couldn't give the poor little darlings back again :cry:

cs sorry but i've no idea about that. My af's are quite light nowadays and only last 5 days max. Phone your clinic hun and ask; that's what they're there for. 

cv a week to go till your scan. It must make the month drag waiting soooo long for everything. Good luck when you do have it. Remind us when you're a bit closer hun.

Princess sorry to hear about your goddaughter not being well. But she's in the best place. My last ds was in there after he was born; not breathing, feeding or keeping himself warm. Very scary time but he's fine now.

Canamfam 40+ follicles!!!!!! wow wow wow. They've gotta get some good ones out of you sweetie. Good luck and praying you don't go the other way.

Shaylaf, Yellowbell You ok lovelies?

Well had my scan today. [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] came out feeling a bit down as i'd hoped for more (even though my Dr has always told me there wouldn't be many) Had a little cry when I got home and feeling better now. Don't think it helps that dh is away for the whole thing, so feeling very lonely. Glad I've got you girls. Lining is 5.1. Going back for scan on wednesday. They say egg collection could be Friday now. EEEEEEEk!!! Right need to clean my house. Adios amigos xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi

Princess - Sorry to hear about your God Daughter and glad to hear she is on the mend! Which clinic are you going to be going to for your IVF? Once we had had our intital meeting the start of the treatment seemed to happen so fast, even though the stage we are at now seems to be dragging (I'm on day 14 of down regulating). 

Donna - If you get your eggs collected on Friday how many days will you have been stimming for? When you start stimming how often do you have to go for a scan? I was trying to work out how many times I'd have to be out of work? I am going to take the week of egg collection off but by the sound of it I'll be back and forth to the hospital to check on the egg follicles?

Its my last day off before I have to go back to school so I am having a really lazy day and I am going to read my book in the garden!

Hope everyone else is doing okay xxx


----------



## princess_1991

hi cvaeh im going to crm london, how quickly between your first consultation and whatevers next did it happen (if that makes sense lool) i know the process of ivf but what is the next step after the first consultation?? xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi Princess

We went to an IVF information evening about a month after being referred for IVF. We then had to have our bloods taken at the beginning of my next cycle (I had just finished my period so had to wait till next cycle). We got an appointment five weeks after that and had to ring up on day one of my next cycle to start the treatment so from the information evening things happen pretty fast.


----------



## princess_1991

dont know if you know but is the cycle they take your bloods the cycle they start on or do you have to wait another cycle before they start properly, the one thing im not sure on is the whole time frame on the ivf treatment, my appt is on friday then im due on about the 18th xx


----------



## Donna210369

Hi cv, started stimming on cd3, which was last tuesday. Friday will be cd 13, but will have only been stimming for 10 days. Scans are cd9, cd 11, then prob daily till egg collection xx


----------



## cvaeh

Thanks Donna

I will just warn my head teacher that I could be in and out rather a lot. It was my first day back after half term today and I've come home with a really bad headache/migraine. I think its a combination of the drugs starting to give me some proper side effects and the fact I haven't been able to drink gallons of water. My head also came to my classroom today with loads of information on forth coming sports events (which I organise) and I felt like bursting into tears (he knows I'm going through IVF but doesn't seem to take the hint I need to take it much easier!) I'm hoping tomorrow is going to be a better day. 

Do people usually have to stim for longer than 10 days or is that about normal?

Princess - They take your blood and it usually takes them about 10 days to get the results. We had to wait about 4 weeks after that for our consultation and then started the next month. 

Hope everyone else is well!

Day 15 DR


----------



## Donna210369

Hi cv sorry you're not feeling great. My emotions are all over the place at the moment too. Keep bursting into tears for no particular reason:cry: Hopefully it'll all be worth it. I think 10 days is probably the norm but it can go on for longer. Another lady on here stimmed for 16days, all depends how quickly you're follicles are growing. Big hugs hun xx:hugs:


----------



## shaylaf

Hi girls!

Had ec today and it wasn't nearly as bad as I had imagined! I was only given a very small amount of sedative (I was completely awake for the whole thing, just a little woozy). The only part that I found uncomfortable was when the needle entered the ovary, but even then, I could best describe it as a strong pinching/cramping sensation. I napped for about an hour in recovery, and then slept for the 2 hour drive home. I was out and about this afternoon and only had mild cramps every once in awhile. :) I only had 3 follicles to retrieve from just one ovary, so I'm sure that that reduced the pain factor. 
They got all 3 eggs, and all eggs were mature. Hubby's sample was "excellent quality" they said. So they did ICSI this afternoon and we'll find out tomorrow how everything's doing! :)


----------



## collettejs

Hi ladies. I have been stalking since I started my first IVF cycle. I am day 6 of injections and go for my first blood test tomorrow to see if they need to adjust my dosage. Also a possible scan on Friday which I am hoping they do just so I can see with my own eyes rather than just numbers they throw at you and not know if they are good or bad. So seeing the follicles on the screen will be good. Depending on results I am tentatively booked in next Thursday for ER. 

I have a lot of admiration for the ladies who have had to go through this for a few cycles. I haven't found the drugs to bad, just the waaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttting. That is what I have found the hardest. Also the fact it feels like every lady around me is pregnant. 

I hope all get a BFP this month.


----------



## Donna210369

Shaylaf that's great news hunni. :thumbup: Keep us posted with updates. Glad to know Egg collection not that bad.

Collette welcome, where are you from? The waiting................ I know, its the worst thing ever isn't it. Waiting and hoping, waiting and hoping, that is my life at the moment. Let us know how you get on with everything. 

How are the rest of you lovely ladies?

Had my day 11 scan today. results are [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] so all growing nicely although we lost one on the way!! Uterus hasn't grown a jot since wednesday :cry: but doctors not worried; they say it can catch up. So fingers crossed it will. So they have pushed back egg collection to Monday now and Embryo transfer to thursday (if any fertilise) So had to buy more hormone injections costing £106 per day!! Still what's another £106 on top of the £4000 already paid!!!!!:shrug: Hope we get a lovely baby at the end of this or else this was the most expensive heartbreak i've ever had. 

take care girls xx


----------



## princess_1991

i know it probably varies from clinic to clinic but are DH allowed i the room during ec and et?? xx


----------



## Donna210369

Princess dh's are not allowed in the room when EC as you will be sedated, well that's certainly the case at my clinic. But they encourage them to be there for ET. I'm going to ask if my friend can come with me as Dh will still be abroad. They're going to think we're batting for the other side lol (no offence to anyone who is and maybe reading this). xx


----------



## princess_1991

i know your sedated but i had heard that you are awake and can see whats going on, im just not good with needles nd need something to distract me lol xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Princess - I know at my clinic my husband can be with me up until I am sedated and then he has to go and do his bit while I have my eggs collected. If your not good with needles talk to them because I know they offer a general anesthetic too. 

Donna - It sounds like everything is going well for you. So have they decided they are definately doing a day 3 transfer for you? 

Shaylaf- Sounds like edd collection went well for you. Fingers crossed they all fertilise.

I feel much better today. I felt a headache coming so I drank a gallon of water and took a paracetamol. It seemed to stop it coming.


----------



## shaylaf

Hi ladies!

I know every clinic differs in what they allow, but my dh was allowed to stay in with me for the whole thing! He loved watching the whole process on the ultrasound machine! I preferred not to watch, so I just listened to my iPod on low and talked to him throughout it. He left to do his test while I rested. If you want your hubby in with you, it couldn't hurt to ask! :)

Donna, that sounds great about the follicles! And I'm sure your uterus will catch up here soon :) I totally understand about having to pick up extra meds too! We thought we'd have JUST enough Puregon to finish before EC, but we needed ONE more dose, so we went and bought the smallest vial that we could. Like you said, it's no fun having to pay, but what's one more thing to add to the list? It's scary to think of all of the $$ spent on this procedure. I can see why people are DEVASTATED if it doesn't work. You have the sadness of not being pregnant, of course, but on top of that, it's an abrupt ending to such a financial and emotional rollercoaster ride! Anyway, let's choose not to think about that unless we have to! Positive thoughts, people! :) :) :)

Welcome Collette! :hi: You've joined a lovely thread ~~ lots of great gals in here!

We got the call from the clinic today ~~ all 3 eggs fertilized!! :happydance:
We go back for the transfer on Friday, and we're going to put back 2 for sure (if they make it!). We had really hoped to have more leftover embryos that we could freeze for next time, but we're happy that we've had at least this much luck. 

Just a fun little side note: I got all settled on the table waiting for the Dr. to start the egg collection, and I had put my iPod on shuffle. Just as she got the first egg, the song switched to "Don't Stop Believing" by Journey. Chose to look at it as a sign. :)

Don't Stop Believing, girls! This is going to happen for us! :)


----------



## Donna210369

Ah Shaylaf that's fantastic news hun. OMG you'll be PUPO with twins on Friday. How exciting :happydance: I'm feeling nervous for you :wacko:

cv glad you managed to sort out your headache before it arrived; it's a bugger isn't it. I've had a bad ear ache today, sure i'm feeling a bit run down. Going to the Dr tomorrow to see if they can sign me off sick. I've got a very stressful job, working nights and don't think its going to do me any good at all, so think i need some time off to relax. 

Right off to watch the apprentice and then desperate housewives. love em xx


----------



## collettejs

Donna210369 said:


> Collette welcome, where are you from? The waiting................ I know, its the worst thing ever isn't it. Waiting and hoping, waiting and hoping, that is my life at the moment. Let us know how you get on with everything.
> 
> Had my day 11 scan today. results are [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] so all growing nicely although we lost one on the way!! Uterus hasn't grown a jot since wednesday :cry: but doctors not worried; they say it can catch up. So fingers crossed it will. So they have pushed back egg collection to Monday now and Embryo transfer to thursday (if any fertilise) So had to buy more hormone injections costing £106 per day!! Still what's another £106 on top of the £4000 already paid!!!!!:shrug: Hope we get a lovely baby at the end of this or else this was the most expensive heartbreak i've ever had.
> 
> take care girls xx

I am from Australia, I haven't seen too many from here. Actually, none. lol

Had my blood test this morning. I asked a heap of questions  what number should I expect, what is a good number, what if it comes back high or low and the list goes on. Lol. Fingers crossed for 1000+ which means I will be on schedule for next Thursday EC. Have to wait until late this afternoon as the time I normally get the call with the result I will unfortunately be at a funeral. (Unfortunately I will be at the funeral, not that my results will be delayed)

Fingers crossed you uterus has a growth spurt. 

Baby dust to all.


----------



## Donna210369

Collette i've not seen any Australians on here either. Isn't it great how we can all get together, even on the other side of the world and go through this journey together. So Egg collection on Thursday they think eh? Good news. Did you have a scan or just blood tests?

love to all xx


----------



## CanAmFam

i go for my first ultrasound since stimming today, im EXCITED. it is new CD 9 (when starting my meds it becames cycle day 3, even though i was at 5) . ive had 5 days of shots now. im hoping to see lovely growing follicles, but im not sure how big they should be at this point. i hope that my bloods come back great this afternoon and he can give me an estimate of how many follicles he thinks will be around. saturday and sunday will be my next 2 bloods and ultrasounds. saturday will be my last dose of lupron and stimming drugs. sunday will be my HCG if all goes correctly. 

so fingers crossed that things are good today. 

things in our life have been going downhill with my hubby's grandmother very ill in the hospital. he will be going to see her today instead of coming to the appointment. we saw her over the weekend and she was in horrid pain and just cried the entire time. not fair for a 90 year old lady on her birthday. juts a few weeks ago she was putting around town in her car being the social butterfly that she is. apparently her pain has subsided some but her tests are coming back worse and worse, so she most likely will not be around to see these babies in any form. very sad. she is the reason we want children and are going for IVF. fingers crossed for her too. i just hope her pain goes away completely regardless of what happens.


----------



## Donna210369

Canamfam firstly so sorry to hear about poor dh's grandmother. I hope they have managed to stop her pain too. There is no need for patients to have pain in this day and age, there are plenty of painkillers that should do the trick. Both my grandmothers passed away when I was pg with both my boys and I was so sad one missed seeing them both and the other missed seeing my youngest. I like to think we'll all see each other again one day. 

Secondly, how exciting having your scan today. Let us know how it goes. So if HCG is sunday, then EC will be tuesday? then ET when? Good luck hunni x

I'm having scan tomorrow, ? EC on Monday, then ? ET on thursday. We'll see, am just taking things one day at a time at the moment.

How is everyone else? lots of love xx


----------



## wishful2011

Hi Everyone

I am new to this but was hoping I could find support and advise and I am struggling with all this now!::cry:

We just had our first IVF/ICSI treatment anf it failed! It has hit me hard and even tho hubby is not showing it I know it hit him hard too!!!
Everything was perfect, i responded brilliantly to the drugs, 15 eggs were collected, 10 fertilised, 2 a grades were put back but they never implanted. WHY!!!! I cant beleive this I feel sooooooo down and like its my fault.:cry:
What did i do wrong, I just cant understand why it went wrong. The day before I was due to test i stated bleeding (period), i knew from then it had failed.

It has been 9 days now since and today i have started spotting pinkish blood! Plus i feel so weak like I am getting ill, what is going on with me???

Please Help.

xxx


----------



## wishful2011

yellowbell said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Finally I am psyching myself up to prepare for ICSI after months of procrastination.
> 
> We've got fertility issues (low sperm count, morphology, motility) and we were originally scheduled for ICSI in March but I decided to postpone it to June because I had just started a new job that time and also I was hoping for some miracle that perhaps we'd conceive naturally.
> 
> It would be great to find some buddies here. Anybody scheduled for IVF/ICSI this coming June/July?
> Would also be great to find ladies who've been thru the procedure who could give us encouragement and mental/emotional support (I need lots of it because I'm scared).

Hi

I am in the same boat as you, have exactually the same fertility probs.

The only difference is this will be my 2nd attempt which i start in July, first one failed :cry:

Feel free to ask me any questions you want.

xxx


----------



## princess_1991

oh wishful! im so sorry you feel like this! no one knows why but these things happen and its not your fault at all, things work in mysterious ways,

lots of :hug: coming your way and everything crossed for july!! xx


----------



## Donna210369

wishful i'm so so sorry it didn't work for you hunni :cry: Please don't feel like this is your fault, because its not. Life has a way of being very cruel sometimes. I met up with a friend of mine earlier who had a successful ivf 2nd time around. Please don't give up and don't be too hard on yourself at this difficult time. There is a forum on here for unsuccessful ivf's. Not sure if they can help more but glad to be of support if you want to stay with us. Let yourself grieve for some time and then you'll pick yourself back up and try try again. Big hugs sweetie :hugs: xx


----------



## wishful2011

Donna210369 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you please? I'm starting my first ivf cycle in June. I'm having the short protocol so will be all over by end of June:wacko: Going for my first appointment on thursday to do the paperwork and talk about the drugs etc, then will be injecting myself soon after that. I'm a nurse so not a problem for me. My dh wont be here for the whole process as he works in Ghana, so lucky beggar will miss all my emotions, of which i'm sure they'll be a lot. Will be really nice to go through this process with some ladies who know what i'm going through. Take care and speak soon, Donna xx


Hi Donna

Im starting my 2nd treatment next month so yep def know what your going through.

Good Luck and stay postive!

x


----------



## angiemon

Hi Girls,

Wondered if I could join you?? We've had a fresh and frozen cycle. Both failed unfortunately :cry: but we are ready to try again and am due to start our next fresh cycle in July! I just wanted to say hi and hope we can support eachother through this. Just getting my positivity together for July

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

Hi Angiemon, of course you can join, the more the merrier. So sorry your last 2 cycles didn't work out but glad you're trying again. Are you using frozen embies or making new ones this time hun? Loads of luck and yes lets get some positivity in here :happydance: xx


----------



## angiemon

Hi Donna, thanks for the warm welcome! We've decided to do a fresh cycle, we do have 2 more snowbabies but as im turning 37 next month, I wanted to try and get another fresh cycle under my belt and hopefully the snowbabies will be future siblings [-o&lt;

How did your scan go today?

xx


----------



## angiemon

wishful2011 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am new to this but was hoping I could find support and advise and I am struggling with all this now!::cry:
> 
> We just had our first IVF/ICSI treatment anf it failed! It has hit me hard and even tho hubby is not showing it I know it hit him hard too!!!
> Everything was perfect, i responded brilliantly to the drugs, 15 eggs were collected, 10 fertilised, 2 a grades were put back but they never implanted. WHY!!!! I cant beleive this I feel sooooooo down and like its my fault.:cry:
> What did i do wrong, I just cant understand why it went wrong. The day before I was due to test i stated bleeding (period), i knew from then it had failed.
> 
> It has been 9 days now since and today i have started spotting pinkish blood! Plus i feel so weak like I am getting ill, what is going on with me???
> 
> Please Help.
> 
> xxx

hi wishful,

My first ICSI was text book too, 15 eggs, 9 fert, I was advised only to have 1 put back but wish now I had 2 but theres no point in lookin back. I started to bleed just as I was about to test on OTD, it was horrible...there is nothing you did wrong. It just happens sometimes but you have to grieve and then shortly you will feel strong enough and excited to continue...I think you feel weak because it is such a hard process to go through when all around people are doing it naturally. Try and give yourself some time and stop blaming yourself. NICE recommend 3 cycles for a reason (although I know we don't get this much funded), it often takes 3 cycles so please dont lose hope and I hope your 2nd cycle will be the one for you. Do you have any snowbabies?

lots of hugs

:hugs:


----------



## shaylaf

*CanAmFam* ~~ What were the results of your blood tests today? Everything as it should be? That's exciting that Sunday could be your trigger shot! Everything really starts moving quickly after that! :) 
So sorry to hear that hubby's grandmother isn't doing well. :hugs: Best wishes that she starts to come around again soon!

*Donna* ~~ Wow, you're really close to EC! Not much more time now! How are your follicles coming along? Let us know how your scan goes tomorrow!

*Wishful and Angiemon *~~ So sorry to hear that your last cycles failed. :( It must be absolutely devastating to go through this entire process and then still end up with a BFN. :( But Fresh Month-Fresh Start! I'm sending positive vibes and babydust your way!!:dust:

This afternoon, our clinic called and spoke to my husband. We have one 2-cell, one 3-cell and one 4-cell embryo waiting for us! (We're only putting 2 back though!) The nurse says that the 4-cell embie looks great, so we're hoping that the little 3-celler will keep up! Haha! I can't even wrap my mind around the fact that I'll likely be having my transfer tomorrow! :happydance: I've stockpiled some gossip magazines and a few good books ~~ looking forward to putting my feet up and relaxing for a few days!!


----------



## Donna210369

Shaylaf that's fantastic news hun :happydance: Did you do icsi in the end? Are you doing assisted hatching with your embies? Sooooo exciting. keep us posted on how they're doing. And try and get photos of them too. Wishing you so much luck babe xxx


----------



## CanAmFam

shaylaf said:


> *CanAmFam* ~~ What were the results of your blood tests today? Everything as it should be? That's exciting that Sunday could be your trigger shot! Everything really starts moving quickly after that! :)
> So sorry to hear that hubby's grandmother isn't doing well. :hugs: Best wishes that she starts to come around again soon!

thanks for asking. 
grandma isnt doing well. and the reasoning behind not giving her most meds for her pain is simply due to the fact that her kidneys cant process the meds any more, and it would make any chance of her pulling out impossible. she is such a super sweet lady, and really the only reason we are able to financially afford IVF. she has been generous over the years and that nest eggs is now being used for this since it is all out of pocket. our insurance covers zero. 


todays results were fantastic!

my E2 is at 680 ( monday it was 194) 

my ultrasound was great, he showed me the screen while he did it and i had over 27 follicles. im in current hyper stimulation because of how many smaller ones there are, but doing well. he has prescribed me a drug to start taking on saturday to help with the hyperstimulation, and has moved the procedure up a day. i will not take any stimming drugs on saturday or sunday like im supposed to, and im to continue my low dose shots. i dont think we will even use half of the meds we were prescribed, even on the super low dosage. 

i had about 11 follicles today that were nearly mature, around 16-17 mms. i had about 10 follicles that were slightly smaller, at 14-15mms. those will also continue to grow and become mature at the retrieval. i had a few 3 mm ones which wont have a biologically viable egg when retrieved. they think ill have at the least 10 healthy eggs from the procedure, we will know more on saturday. my left ovary has nice big follicles, probably about 7. the right is the one with lost of small things , but a few nice big ones, too.

we see them saturday for more blood work and an ultrasound, ill most likely have the retrieval monday instead of tuesday. it all depends on the results saturday. 
the medication i take on Saturday is to be taken for 8 days, and while in bed. it causes an immediate drop in blood pressure and causes ppl to faint/ pass out. im supposed to take it when going to sleep. im not sure the name as i just dropped off the drug--- the employee at the pharmacy had never heard of it, hah. 

one crappy part is that my doctor is going on vacation this week..... we wont get to do the retrieval or transfer. im sort of of irritated at that but i still trust the other doctor. he hadnt intended to be on vacation, but the other doctor is traveling home to Lebanon (the country) for a vacation soon so he had to get his in before the work load got bigger. 

so now we wait. im feeling very sluggish now, and bloated, my back is really hurting too since the ultrasound, he irritated my ovaries im guessing. im not allowed to do anything other than walk. no bending or lifting etc no jogging. hes very happy with how things have worked on such a low dose. 

so yay , some good news. wishing good luck to all of you going through this. and im so sorry to those that just had recent failures :( id be devastated too. im trying to prepare myself for that now.


----------



## collettejs

Wishful - I am so sorry that they didn't implant. Hopefully success will come with your next cycle. 

Cam - Great news on you 27 follicles. Hopefully they keep growing. 

Donna  Best of luck with your scan. 

AFM - I was a little disappointed with my results of the E2 of 400. The nurse said she was expecting 1000. So no scan today, I go in on Tuesday for another blood test and a scan. Unless my body reacts well over the next few days, my EC may be rescheduled to the following Monday. But we will know more on Tuesday. We have a long weekend so it will be good to just relax as we are going camping. 

Good luck all.


----------



## Donna210369

cancmfam that's fantastic news hun. Wow 27 follicles :thumbup: We'll be having egg collection on the same day!! 

Collette my egg collection was put back too as the follicles weren't growing as quickly as they'd wanted, but now they're zooming so don't worry. Your oestrogen levels will pick up once the follicles get bigger. 

My scan showed 7 follicles today ranging from 14 -21, Uterus was only 5.7 so not good at all. have been really worried about it but clinic have just told me at Egg collection they'll give me some meds to increase the lining for thursday. So Phew!! feel a bit better now. Thought they were going to cancel the cycle and freeze my babies. Brrrrrrrrrr!!! oestrogen levels were 3000 on wednesday and they've taken them today too. My Boobs are killing me, very sore abdomen and lots of ewcm (sorry tmi)

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are good today. Catch up later xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Good luck to all those ladies that are close to their egg collections. Hope all goes well. 

Welcome to all the new ladies!

I am on day 17 of down regulation and yesterday I had some sharp pains in my right ovary. Has anyone else experienced this? Does it mean I have developed a cyst? It has gone today so I'm hoping its nothing that is going to hold my cycle up. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Please

Donna just wanted to jump in and say are you taking aspirin (75-80mg) and b6 (50)?both these help with thickening the lining. Can't hurt to start them now if your not already taking them. Good luck x


----------



## Donna210369

cv really not sure hunni. Hope its not a cyst. I've been getting all sorts of pains in mine and no cysts there so hopefully its nothing. When do you get scans? As the pain has gone i'm sure its nothing to worry about. 

Please, thanks for that. No not on aspirin, I'll have a google. My prenatal vits have got a small dose of B6 but not as much as you said, so i'll see if I can up that too. Many thanks. Also i've been told by my acupuncturist to eat/drink lots of protein. 

Am feeling like poo today girls. My boobs are sooooo sore and my lower abdo feels soooo full. Am really uncomfortable. Anyone else feeling like this? Love to all xx


----------



## shaylaf

CanAmFam, your situation is looking great! Lots of follicles~wow!! I also just noticed that you are a former Canuck! Always nice to see other Canadians on here (whether they're actually living in Canada or not!) :)

Donna, sorry to hear you're not feeling well! I woke up with terrible cramps this morning, but I've determined that they are from the post-ec antiboitics. Your follicle numbers sounds great! And your uterus has a few more days to catch up for sure :) Meds can work wonders! I agree with Please, you should look up the aspirin ~~ I was on it all throughout my stimming to help with the lining.
Good luck to both you and CanAmFam on your egg collections ~~ I think you girls are next in line! :)


So dh and I are officially PUPO with twins! :happydance:We had two "excellent" 8-cell embies put back this afternoon, so my plan for this evening is nothing at all! Well, feet up and Stanley Cup finals. :) We did opt for the hatching, so hopefully that helps them settle in, and we got a little pic of them that I can put up later. Still feels pretty surreal at this point!


----------



## Donna210369

wow Shaylaf, PUPO with twins. Yay :happydance: you put your feet up lady and don't move!! does that mean you can test earlier because your embies are a bit further on? 2ww begins my darling. How exciting!! 

I will def look into aspirin, thanks xx


----------



## Leila Fae

Hi! :wave:

I hope I can join you ladies. I'm about to start on the pill (on Sunday if all goes to plan with AF) and then I'm kicking off my down regging with Suprecur starting on 9 July. We're due to have IVF with ICSI in July/August. It's starting to feel scarily real!


----------



## Donna210369

welcome Leila, it'll be here before you know it hun. Lovely ladies on here, so you've come to the right place. Lots of luck xx


----------



## CanAmFam

thanks for the warm welcome, yep im canadiaan my husband is american. i lost the coin toss and had to move south :)

tiny update from me, ill get a phone call in a couple of hours with the go ahead, but my retrieval should be a day early. my lining was great today , i think he said it was an 11. that was before i was listening to his numbers tho, i may have that mixed up, he just said he was very happy with the uterus. i had 27 follciles on thursday and i had 33+ today( nurse guess). many 20- 21's about 10- 17's some 19s and 18s. as he said "wow you have busy ovaries" this Doctor hadnt seen me since my failed easter cycle where nothing at all happened on my huge pile of oral meds. 

i have cabergoline to take when i use the HCG shot for the next 8 days to prevent more hyper stimming. as of right now, they expect for my bloods to be at 1500+ and that tonight at 730 i take the IM injection of HCG. monday morning at 7 arrive for surgery. im still terrified of ovulating early. crossing fingers. off to go buy lots of water since tomorrow ill be drinking like crazy . really hoping for a monday retrieval. each extra day scares me that ill ovulate accidentally lol.


----------



## Donna210369

Canamfam wow you do have busy ovaries :thumbup: And a great lining too, great news. I'm also doing my HCG trigger tonight. Mines at 21.00hrs as my appointment is 09.00 Monday morning so we're about the same time (although I suppose we've got time differences) I wouldn't worry about ovulating beforehand, you should be on an injection to stop you ovulating aren't you? Did you have to do that one today. I didn't have to do my stimming one but did have to do the one to stop me ovulating. OMG not long now. I'm getting nervous as well. Really wishing you all the best hun. xx


----------



## CanAmFam

i was to stop my lupron today(last dose yesterday) for a monday retrieval, but i took it with me to the appointment. if i was to do a tuesday one, i was to inject the lupron. the doctor wasnt 100% sure, so he told me to take the lupron just in case i still go tuesday. he said if i go monday, it wont matter anyway so just take it to settle myself lol. i should get a call in the next 2 hours confirming monday or saying tuesday. 

thanks for the uterus info, i have no idea what # a good lining is. best of luck! im super nauseous now... i hope something isnt going wrong.


----------



## Donna210369

Probably nerves hun. But just keep an eye on things just in case. There is a lady on another post who had mild ohss when they did ET and they still did it because she felt ok. And she got her BFP so don't worry too much. Easier said than done I know. Feeling bit sick myself now but sure its just nerves. OOOOH how exciting.:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## CanAmFam

just got my call and we are good to go for monday :D my e2 was 1935, about 400 more than i thought it would be. 
so i was 194cd5, 680cd8, 1935cd 10 on my blood draws

i asked a nurse about averages and 'normal' numbers after certain injections and they said that it changes each cycle for each person, so 1500 for one person could be 5 follicles, or it could be 10-15 for another. i wish i knew that 2 weeks ago when i was foraging in google to try to find out a balanced average. lol. 

and i totally forgot to ask about the nausea. lol. i seem to feel more sick after an ultrasound probe :X


----------



## Donna210369

Great news, So hear goes for Monday then :happydance: Need to do my trigger in half an hour and then going to watch Forest Gump. xx


----------



## CanAmFam

mine is in... 4 hours minus 7 minutes :D enjoy your movie, 

on monday, youll be home resting after EC and ill be starting mine! getting excited to have the wheels moving.


----------



## shaylaf

Wow CanAmFam, 33+ follicles!! That's awesome! Lots to work with :) 

So excited for both you and Donna! Big day on Monday! :) I was nervous about ovulating early too. I thought it was strange that I stopped my needle to prevent ovulating 2 days before the retrieval, but dh reassured me that obviously the clinic knows what they're doing! They do this process countless times a month. It still does make you wonder though! I'll be thinking of you both Monday morning and hoping they get lots of great eggies! :) 

Welcome Leila!:hi:


----------



## angiemon

Good luck to the triggerers tonight Donna and Cam, hope EC brings you both lovely eggs!! Don't be worried about EC, I was sedated and didn't feel a thing! :thumbup:

Congratulations Shaylaf on being PUPO with twins, hope the 2ww goes quick for you :hugs:

Hi Leila,

xxxx


----------



## Caseys

Hi, I just got finally through my IVF cycle and hopefully my experiences can help some that are going through it now.

My IVF cycle seemed to go on forever, on my first try my estrogen was too high so they cancelled it, then when I finally got started at first I didn't suppress enough so I was on lupron for what seemed like ages, but was probably only a week longer than expected. 

Then, they found a cyst so they had to wait for that to go away (I think that's why lupron was extended, I forget), then when I was finally given stims my body seemed to make up for lost time and I ended up with 20 follies in record time. The end result was 13 fertilized, 2 transferred and 10 frozen (one didn't make it).

I had mild OHSS during stims and after ER, though it didn't feel mild to me, I felt like crap! My stomach was super bloated and painful and I couldn't find any pants that fit without being tight. I also had a hard time breathing at times and had fluid in weird places in my body. It seemed to finally abate a little on the day of ET and they had no problem doing the transfer. 

After the ET, the following week I was nauseous, had weird sharp twinges in my abdomen, and felt like crying for no reason at odd times.

When I went in for my blood work last Sunday, I got a call from the doctor's office telling me I am pregnant. Now I just have to hope they continue to stick! See, you move from one worry to the next, I'm not going to stop worrying until I'm in the delivery room. 

So anyway, I hope this helps you all!


----------



## Donna210369

Thanks so much for your well wishes Shaylaf and Angela and thanks for sharing your story Caseys and congrats again hunni on your lovely news. Have got a whole day free of injections today whoop whoop :happydance: Boobs are mega sore and tummy huge!! Am really getting nervous about tomorrow not. I really wish my dh was here and not thousands of miles away. Oh well nowt I can do about that. speak later girls xx


----------



## CanAmFam

just got in from my EC. it was fine and im doing fine now. i was put out for it. 

things went well. the anesthesia guy was very late, had to be phoned at 730.... they didnt have me on their schedule. but nothing was bad about it, everything was still there. 

i had over 48 follicles. they stopped counting after that. he was able to pull them all out, the final egg count when i left was 22. he said that that many eggs from that many follicles with my severe PCOS was a pretty good number. the retrieval took longer than expected, about 3 x as long as normal. they were just so jammed in it was more tough to pull them out. 

im doing ok now, my asthma acted up after surgery but nothing i couldn't manage. the iv hurt the most. she blew my vein and hit a nerve in my wrist-- still hurts. but the second one she put in my arm was fine. 
i hung out and chatted with the nurse and brian was eventually let in. they gave me some pain medication through the IV twice but nothing was intolerable just twinging. 

right now im sore, and moving hurts/ cramps. i feel more stiff and sore than actual pain. i never went higher than a '2' for pain level. im off work today and tomorrow. 

tomorrow before noon i should get a phone call saying how many of the eggs fertilized. the number today of 22 included all eggs-- bad quality or good. im really hoping for at least 10 good quality fertilized. it maybe a lot to ask for. 

im off to lay down now. i have to keep drinking and wiggling my legs and take my meds for the hyper stimuation.


----------



## dreamofabean

Glad your ec went well! What a lot of follies and eggs! It doesn't necessarily mean they're not good quality though! I got 15 eggs and 13 were mature, you never know! X


----------



## shaylaf

CanAmFam, that's awesome about all of the eggs!! Wow! We had 3! Haha! Glad that everything went well, and my fingers are crossed that you'll have lots of little fertilized eggs by tomorrow's phone call :) Rest up!

Donna, how did your ec go? Hope that you're resting up as well. :)

Dreamofabean, are you going crazy yet? I need to get back to work to take my mind off of everything! My test date is the last day of school (24th)! That could either be a really great day or a really bad day! I'm hoping that I won't get the call about the results until after the children leave. I think I'll be a sobbing mess either way!

Caseys, thanks for your story! Love stories to give us hope! 

Hope everyone else is doing well! :)


----------



## dreamofabean

Shaylaf I'm a crazy crying woman! Just can't keep myself together at all :( found out this morning that our other embies didn't grow so I'm kinda feeling that it's all over now.
How are you doing honey?? X


----------



## shaylaf

Oh, so sorry your other little embies didn't grow :( We found out yesterday that our 1 little leftover embryo didn't make it either.
If this cycle doesn't work, it's just going to compound the disappointment by not having any frosties to try again. :( I'm trying not to think negatively, but it's really hard not to! Especially since we've gotten so used to hearing disappointing news. I actually can't even imagine looking at a positive test or being able to say "I'm pregnant!"

Still hoping it's possible for us though!! Staying positive! :)

How have you been feeling physically? I think the progesterone is causing cramps and bloating. Blah! I haven't wanted to do much more than lay around the house in various states of laziness.


----------



## dreamofabean

That's how I feel, I'm so used to bad news that I don't expect anything else. We had two embies frozen on day one but I still worry that were nit capable of producing embies that grow past day 3.
Today I've been feeling weird!! Yesterday had a few cramps but today I've got a warm kind of feeling in tummy and the same along bikini line?! Bizarre!! Other than that slightly tender boobs today. Nothing else! The progesterone is making me an emotional wreck! X


----------



## Donna210369

Hi ladies, Canamfam great news about the number of eggs. Good luck with tomorrow's phone call. 

I had 8 eggs which I was really pleased with. Unfortunately dh's swimmers didn't do very well in the defrosting process so they ended up doing icsi (another £1000!!!!) Oh well, we've come this far, no point not going the whole hog I suppose. The procedure went well and I only remember snippets which were a bit uncomfortable, so they gave me more sedation and it worked well. Am very sore now, but only when I move really so look like an old lady when I do. Have got strong painkillers so will be ok and am looking forward to an early night. I'll get my phone call tomorrow to let me know how many babies i've got. Just hope there's at least one. Thanks for all your support ladies xx


----------



## angiemon

Great news after the EC's Donna & Cam! Hope your both feeling better and resting nicely :hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

Donna 8 eggs is great :) well done you! Get some rest and have your dh be your personal butler! Hee hee x


----------



## Donna210369

am still waiting for embryologist to let me know how many, if any have fertilised. Supposed to have phoned between 10 and 12. Its quarter past 12 now and i'm a nervous wreck now!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Donna210369

Maybe they've lost them/ spilt them!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## CanAmFam

call the office? i know if i dont get a call before noon im supposed to call them. only 10 to 8 here for me though, about to take my PIO shot, REALLY not wanting to do this.

ok, edit. that was the least hurting needle of all of them. lol. i didnt do it myself however, hubby did it. phew, 39 more to go! the prick didnt really even hurt from the 22g needle. 
worst shots of the whole process for me were the repronex. those burned for an hour :(

good luck to you today, i had horrible nightmares that none of mine worked. :(


----------



## Donna210369

Oh Canamfam how horrible having nightmares already. Lets hope its a good sign. Are your shots progesterone? we have them in pessary form over here. Well had to phone embryologist in the end. He'd forgotten!!!!!!

5 fertilised!! so really pleased with that. 2 didn't fertilise at all and one wasn't fertilising as it should be, so am left with 5. I'm really happy. They said I can phone again tomorrow same time to find out how they're getting on. Feeling excited now :happydance::happydance:

Let us know how you get on . Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## CanAmFam

that is fantastic news for you! 5 is a great number! 

yes my shots were progesterone in oil. i asked about pills or suppositories or cremes but our doctor refused. said the shots were his standard and they rarely made exceptions. this way it was easier to know how much was actually getting in the body.

i hope your embryos keep going strong for you. will you be getting a call tomorrow? i think our office waits a day after the number count for them to settle and grow before calling after that.


----------



## yellowbell

hi ladies!

first of all, i'd like to say, *shaylaf*, oh my gosh, you're now PUPO with twins! How exciting! :happydance:

Sorry I've been MIA for the past couple of weeks. I've been on travel and also went thru a an emotional breakdown plus now work got so busier (thanks *Donna* for checking on me and hoping for good news on your embryos)

I'm still trying to catch up with all your posts. So happy to see so many more ladies joining us :) 

My updates on why I'm on an emotional rollercoaster:
Last week I found me and my husband in an unexpected hot seat when we ended up having lunch in the same table with his boss and his boss' wife and my parents in law! His boss and his wife and my parents in law started talking about their kids, how many they have, etc and I knew where it was going to lead and yep, my boss asked my husband "So, how many kids do you plan to have?" My DH couldn't answer and I just tried to have a poker face. My parents in law have been so nice to have never asked us that question ever but I know it's something they are curious to know about too. Then the boss' wife diverted the question and asked my parents in law if they'd be willing to take care of their grandchildren (meaning DH and mine's future children). My heart was just being shattered to pieces as I thought "_If only they know that we are infertile..._".

Then I started having these fears about IVF, like what if my DH's sperm goes zero on the day it is needed? 

Then I got an email from one of my good friends saying that she's pregnant. I'm happy for her but I just can't help but feel so left out. I mean, she's already got one daughter and now she'll have another baby but I, on the otherhand still has none :(

Then two weeks ago my boss informed us that there's a lot of work on the pipeline this coming months and then last week, he just announced that he's resigned! I've not even figured out how to ask for a flexible working hours in case my scan appointments have to be done in the morning and I'll be late for work and how to inform that I'll be taking 2 weeks hospitalization leave after EC. Then now I have to figure that out with my new boss :( 

Sorry if I'm sounding so negative. I hope I don't bring everyone's mood down. I'm feeling much better now and I'm just looking forward to our appointment next week with the IVF center for our consent signing which will trigger the official start of our IVF journey.

Wishing all of us lots of luck :dust:


----------



## yellowbell

wishful2011 said:


> yellowbell said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Finally I am psyching myself up to prepare for ICSI after months of procrastination.
> 
> We've got fertility issues (low sperm count, morphology, motility) and we were originally scheduled for ICSI in March but I decided to postpone it to June because I had just started a new job that time and also I was hoping for some miracle that perhaps we'd conceive naturally.
> 
> It would be great to find some buddies here. Anybody scheduled for IVF/ICSI this coming June/July?
> Would also be great to find ladies who've been thru the procedure who could give us encouragement and mental/emotional support (I need lots of it because I'm scared).
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am in the same boat as you, have exactually the same fertility probs.
> 
> The only difference is this will be my 2nd attempt which i start in July, first one failed :cry:
> 
> Feel free to ask me any questions you want.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

thanks, hun. I really appreciate your thoughtfulness. I'll start down regulating in July. I'm so so sorry to hear about your first IVF attempt :hug:
Are you doing FET in July?


----------



## CanAmFam

just got my results in,

22 eggs retrieved, 
17 were mature -- all 17 were ICSI'd
of those 
14 have fertilized, 

so ill get a call on Thursday to see which ones are still going strong.


----------



## Donna210369

yellowbell, so sorry to hear you've been having a hard time. I can only imagine how stressful that situation must have been for you hunni. People just don't think sometimes do they. Big hugs and hoping that you have a very successful first cycle.

Canamfam - 14 wow that's great. I'm allowed to phone to check on my embies tomorrow, so will update then. Then having ET thursday. When is your ET?

love and hugs and lots of finger crossing xx


----------



## CanAmFam

the clinic tries to do all blasto transfers. it goes day by day and when they look good they go in. if they start to look like they arent getting better, they go in... they sort of try to let them stay out as long as possible with out comprimizing the blast/ emby. 

im expecting transfer either saturday or sunday, but could be earlier. ill know the day before. the range i was given was thursday- sunday . good luck to you !


----------



## shaylaf

Donna ~ Yay, 5 fertilized! That's great! So ET will likely be Thursday? Then you can put your feet up and rest for awhile. :) Do you have some time off of work?

CanAmFam ~ Wow, 14!! That's excellent! Lots to choose from! :) Hopefully lots of them make it to blast.

Yellowbell ~ Nice to hear from you :) Sorry that you've been on an emotional rollercoaster lately ~ when it rains, it pours! Don't you feel horrible sitting there during discussions about your future as a mother, knowing how hard the road may be to get there? I have been part of numerous conversations about when we're going to have kids, and I always fake a smile, laugh it off, make a joke about not needing any more versions of DH running around, or something like that. One good thing about years of TTC, people have kind of caught on and have eased off the questionning. One thing I've learned from this process ~~ I never ask childless couples when they're having kids! 
Yay for your appointment next week ~~ getting the ball rolling! :) 

angiemon, collette, cvaeh, leila ~~ how are all of you ladies doing? :)


----------



## Caseys

CanAmFam - yay!!! I only had 13 so that's an amazing number. Same to Donna - all you need is one! I remember being excited just to know my eggs were even capable of being fertilized so congrats on making it this far. 

Yellowbell - hang in there, you can do this!! It sucks but when it's over it's amazing how quickly the memories of what you went through vanish. Some things you just don't need to remember.


----------



## Donna210369

Hi girls, just a quick update. Just phoned the lab and my 5 embies are doing really well. they are between 3 and 4 cell. So am booked in for transfer tomorrow at 12.50. Am so nervous and excited xxxx

Hope everyone else is ok. love and luck to all xx


----------



## princess_1991

good luck tomorrow donna, hope everything goes extreamly well!! xx


----------



## Donna210369

thanks Princess. I'm trying not to get too excited. I know how easily hopes can get dashed. How are you? xx


----------



## princess_1991

im not too bad thankyou, just wished all this waiting around would hurry up lol xx


----------



## Tory123

Good luck for tomorrow Donna x


----------



## Donna210369

Thanks Tory. How are you? Have you started stimming yet hun? xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi Everyone

Donna and Canamfam- Congratulations on your fertilised eggs. I hope my egg collection and fertilisation is as successful. I am really worried that my eggs are going to be bad and none will fertilise. Good luck with your transfer tomorrow. I hope all goes well!

Yellowbell - Sorry to hear you've been a bit down. I hat it when the whole kids conversation comes up. I can feel myself squirm in my seat and go red. Luckily it hasn't cropped up for a while. My best friend is about to give birth any week so I know how you feel about being pleased for them and really really jealous!

Shaylaf - I had my baseline scan yesterday and I can start stimming tonight. I hop my ovaries respond to the medication. I am on 3 vials of Menopur. Is anyone else on that amount? I go back for a scan in nine days to see how everything is coming along.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## gilkar

Good Luck, Donna and CanAmFam. I'm a June candidate so jsut waiting for af, this week.


----------



## Tory123

Hi Girls

It's all happening here! I am still down reg having a few headaches now. My first blood test is next wednesday the 22nd June and then scan the next day.

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## shaylaf

Good luck tomorrow Donna!! :)


----------



## Donna210369

Thanks to all of you for your support. I'm absolutely s&?*T%%g it!!!!!!! I'll let you know how it all went as soon as I come home. xx


----------



## angiemon

Just a quick one as im looking after my nephew (hes 3) until Sunday so wont have much time !!

Good luck today Donna, you must be so excited :happydance:

Congratulations Cam xxx

Thanks Shaylaf for asking! Im ok just waiting for AF now to start stimming yay!!!!

Hi to everyone else

:hugs:


----------



## CanAmFam

donna good luck today. im going to wait for my phone call about grades. ive been dying to know about them. im terrified that all of mine will be terrible quality. 

i feel like absolute trash at this point. my stomach hurts so much that im really worried about a real problem. i cant bend, twist, cough, anything. i thought MAYBE it was constipation since i know that progesterone can cause that, i took some OTC stuff they allowed me to but it hasnt really fixed any problem. i just feel like im 45 lbs heavier than normal, i cant see below my stomach ( or feel that way) and it hurts everywhere. i feel like i have done 4500000 sit ups the night before. 

im going to be leaving them another message today asking if this is normal or if im just being a wimp ( or if they need to see me prior to a transfer) Illbe taking some tylenol today to see if that can alleviate any of the feeling. i havent taken any yet,that may be all it is.


----------



## yellowbell

I got a call from the clinic today. They said they've received my HSG results and my FS wants to see me early next week. I feel really scared, I think something's wrong because we are already scheduled for IVF consent signing on June 24 and from my last appointment with my FS, she said if they find something wrong from my HSG results which would be a showstopper for my IVF that they'd contact me. And I feel like this is why she urgently wants to see me next week. I can't focus on anything now, I feel so restless. My husband's on a business trip and won't be back til Saturday. I don't want to tell him yet because I don't want him to worry. :(

I'm crying as I am writing this. Please pray for me.

P.S. Sorry if I'm a downer again :(


----------



## CanAmFam

i got terrible news my way, im going in NOW for my xfer, a few of the embryos have fragmented and the dr is too afraid to wait. im angry as hell. why is EVERY step of this torture for us :( 

i frigging want GOOD news. 

sorry about your situation yellow :( ill keep thinking good thoughts for you


----------



## yellowbell

Thanks CanAmFam.

"_why is EVERY step of this torture for us _" -- This is exactly what I've been asking now about my situation too :(

Good luck on your transfer, I'll pray for good news for you and for all the ladies here.


----------



## Donna210369

Yellownbell, I really do feel for you. Cant believe you've got to wait soo long. Can they not tell you over the phone so you know one way or another. Or do you want to wait for Dh. Really am praying its not the news you're thinking hunni. 

Canamfam sorry some of your embies are fragmenting but not all are. They wouldn't do the transfer if they thought it wasn't going to work, just remember that. Fingers crossed for you. Let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Donna210369

Also canamfam i've been having terrible pains, bloating, wind galore and constipation. Got myself in a right panic this morning thinking I had a urine infection but think its all these meds etc. Try not to worry. xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Yellowbell hoping for the best for you.
Donna I've had awful constipation! Made it 6 days after transfer before I went to toilet! Craziness!
Canamfam I had a day 3 transfer for similar reasons. It sucks doesn't it? I just find myself thinking if the others were rubbish, then these are too! It's horrid x


----------



## Donna210369

sometimes these embies don't like it on the outside though and do better inside. I think that's why they put them back in quickly. Let us know how you got on Canamfam. Yellowbell how you holding up hun? xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Donna210369 said:


> sometimes these embies don't like it on the outside though and do better inside. I think that's why they put them back in quickly. Let us know how you got on Canamfam. Yellowbell how you holding up hun? xx

You're totally right donna. Just re-read my post and realised how negative it sounded! Sorry canamfam! Just reflecting how im feeling about this whole process at the moment i suppose! 
I'm sick of waiting and hoping and not really believing it'll ever happen for me!:cry:


----------



## Donna210369

Dreamofbean don't worry hunni. Emotions are naturally all over the place during this process. I'm sure in a few days i'll feel totally demoralised again too. Everyone uses the term 'rollercoaster' to describe IVF, and there's a reason for that. Because it bloody well is!!! How long have you got to wait hun. Do you count the day of transfer day 1? Big hugs xx:hugs:


----------



## dreamofabean

I've got a week to wait Donna. Stupidly clinic says to not test 14 days after egg collection which is monday but 14 days after transfer! So it's a 2 1/2 week wait! Grr! 
I don't feel any different to how i normally feel and take that as bad news! x


----------



## Donna210369

If it helps I didn't feel any different until I was 6 weeks pg with both my boys. And then I had hyperemesis (severe morning sickness) full blown for weeks on end (by God did I know I was pg then) But until then, nothing. Don't give up hope hun xx


----------



## gilkar

If it makes you feel better - I didn't feel a darn thing and I was preggo after my first ICSI.

Not to worry - Donan and CanamFan - I hope to not be far after you guys .... I couldn't imagine having 14 embies .... I was always a three-day transfer ~!

angiemon - I too am awaiting af, for "GO time"

dreamofabean - they say not to test, but I did anyway !~ I stick didn't lie. Once it was a faint positive, then next time a negative. 

Best of luck to us all,
Karen


----------



## CanAmFam

just got in from the transfer. the 2 they put back in were decent, graded 1.5 . a bit of fragmentation but they were improving. they were starting to cluster and had changed since this morning. the embryologist seemed happier when she saw them change a bit more today. 
one 10 cell and one 12 cell were implanted. the implanting was very smooth, my bladder was too full, so i had to empty some...then i had to empty some more... then it was slightly too much gone, but in the 5 minutes it took for the dr to arrive it had filled up to the right amount, hah. never drinking 6 bottles of water in 35 mins again. 

he said the lining was great. we have our little ultrasound picture of the transfer and our embie picture. 

as for the 'survivors', we have 2 that im hoping can make it to freeze. they were decent however, also showing the fragmenting etc. they were 1.5's but on the lower end. there were 2 more that were 2-2.5 that the embryologist is crossing their fingers over those ones and hope that all 4 can make it to be frozen day 6. nothing is being frozen now. 8 were horrible. they went from moderately good to just toast in 2 days. i didnt get a copy of the grading since the dr doesnt get it until the freezing is complete. my testing day is june 27th and scheduled. 

much more happy this afternoon compared to this morning, but still pretty sad about the condition of things. the ultrasound showed my ovaries still quite enlarged but reducing, which im happy about. so now i sit and wait. i dont have to be back to work until next wednesday, so yay 6 day weekend. 

good luck to all of you and i hope that my drama will be no more after this point. even the secretary looked sad when i walked into the office today. 

so, hopefully PUPO with 2.


----------



## gilkar

Wow - I don' t think, I've ever had transfer past 8. I feel it's gonna work with those stats. The 2WW sucks, but keep your mind busy.


----------



## shaylaf

CanAmFam, that's excellent! I only had 2 8-cell embryos transferred, so 10 and 12 sounds good! :) Congrats on being PUPO! Welcome to the club of ENDLESS WAITING! Haha!

Donna, I assume everything went well for you today? Hoping you're relaxing and letting your little embie(s?) settle in comfortably. :)

yellowbell, have you called your clinic back to find out why they need to meet? Hopefully it's nothing serious at all! Keep us posted! :hugs:

gilkar and angiemon, isn't it crazy how you can go from totally dreading your AF to suddenly wishing it would hurrying up? Haha! Ahhh...such is the life of the woman who's TTC! Hoping she arrives soon so you both can get the process started :)

AFM, back to work today and it was actually nice to be back to my routine and see my little classroom of sweeties. I have a billion things to do before the end of the school year next week, so it's nice to not be thinking about whether the IVF worked every minute of the day! Well, I'm going to TRY to think of other things! ;)


----------



## readyforhope1

I am new to this thread and have been reading over your posts...and I just want to say that your posts are amazing and they make me feel that I am not the only one going through a crazy rollercoster. So I hope I can join you ladies.


----------



## princess_1991

congrats donna just noticed your signature!!
canamfam- got everything crossed that your little embies will stick

xx


----------



## Donna210369

welcome readyforhope. of course you can join our thread. What stage are you at hunni in this journey?

Yellowbell how are you feeling today sweeetie, did you tell dh yet about the appointment. I really do hope its not as bad as you think it might be. Good luck xx

Canamfam great news. I was really worried about you yesterday. They really went into the details of your embies didn't they? So you're PUPO with twins. How exciting!! Do you get HCG test to confirm your pg? We have to do hpt on day14. How i'm going to cope till then is beyond me.

Shaylaf- thanks for asking hun. I didn't want to write my news on here yesterday as Can and yellow were both having such a hard time. But all my embies were of great quality. Everyone was really surprised that they did so well and my consultant put it down to the omega 3,6,9 oils i've been taking for 5 months. She suggested it as it helps stop DNA damage to eggs (and presumably sperm too). All I know about my embies were they were all where they should be, all looked really good, there were 2 x 8cell, 1x10cell,1x12cell and not sure about the other. Don't even know which ones they put back. the remaining two, are still in the lab. If they're good enough to freeze tomorrow then we probably will. So we're on the 2ww now. this is soooooo gonna draaaaaaag. xx


----------



## readyforhope1

Donna210369 said:


> welcome readyforhope. of course you can join our thread. What stage are you at hunni in this journey?
> 
> Yellowbell how are you feeling today sweeetie, did you tell dh yet about the appointment. I really do hope its not as bad as you think it might be. Good luck xx
> 
> Canamfam great news. I was really worried about you yesterday. They really went into the details of your embies didn't they? So you're PUPO with twins. How exciting!! Do you get HCG test to confirm your pg? We have to do hpt on day14. How i'm going to cope till then is beyond me.
> 
> Shaylaf- thanks for asking hun. I didn't want to write my news on here yesterday as Can and yellow were both having such a hard time. But all my embies were of great quality. Everyone was really surprised that they did so well and my consultant put it down to the omega 3,6,9 oils i've been taking for 5 months. She suggested it as it helps stop DNA damage to eggs (and presumably sperm too). All I know about my embies were they were all where they should be, all looked really good, there were 2 x 8cell, 1x10cell,1x12cell and not sure about the other. Don't even know which ones they put back. the remaining two, are still in the lab. If they're good enough to freeze tomorrow then we probably will. So we're on the 2ww now. this is soooooo gonna draaaaaaag. xx

I am about a month behind you it sounds like. I will be starting Lupron next Sunday with an egg retrieval scheduled July 18. We will be doing ICSI and right now I am over whelmed with excitement and fear. 

Did you doctor tell you to take the omega oils? I have never heard that and now wonder if I should take it. If anything helps why not right?


----------



## Donna210369

Yes my fertility Consultant told me the benefits straight away. Anything to help with egg quality and hopefully it worked. Well it made good embryos anyway, whether they stick is a whole new thing altogether. Good luck on your cycle hun xx


----------



## readyforhope1

Donna210369 said:


> Yes my fertility Consultant told me the benefits straight away. Anything to help with egg quality and hopefully it worked. Well it made good embryos anyway, whether they stick is a whole new thing altogether. Good luck on your cycle hun xx

Thanks, I hope everything works out for you and the two week wait isnt to crazy:winkwink: 

And good luck to everyone else in their 2ww, I am praying for you all that everything works out for the best and there are baby bumps here in the very near future.


----------



## gilkar

Donna, I thought you said you were preg. with Triplets ? Now, you're in your 2WW ?

That doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Donna210369

Oh sorry Karen. PUPO pregnant until proven otherwise (so have had 3 embryos put in me yesterday) It's a saying on here (not seen it anywhere else mind) So until I get a BFN then i'm thinking i'm pg. Positive mental attitude. 

To be honest if I was told it def was triplets not sure i'd be quite so cheerful. Don't think my poor body could cope with 3 little monkeys inside me at the same time. My consultant said she's never had a 42yr old with twins or triplets which is why she was happy to put 3 in. It gives me a better chance of one sticking. Sorry for the confusion hun xx


----------



## Donna210369

i'm going to change my signature in case this has given others the wrong impression too.


----------



## gilkar

Okay. Thanks. I was wondering ... lol. 
Especially, when Canamfan was all of a sudden having twins ... I started to really worry - 
I had three embryos transferred too - and only one took too. She's 23 months old now .... and in ned of a baby brother !~ ha.ha.

Good luck. Can't wait to see how this ends .... ha.ha.


----------



## CanAmFam

Donna210369 said:


> Canamfam great news. I was really worried about you yesterday. They really went into the details of your embies didn't they? So you're PUPO with twins. How exciting!! Do you get HCG test to confirm your pg? We have to do hpt on day14. How i'm going to cope till then is beyond me.


yes the office does blood tests, mine is scheduled for 6/27, ill get that result in the afternoon. if that is over 5 ill have another on 6/29.

the office has had a live birth with a first beta of 8. but they have said generally less than 20 isnt a big hope for it to continue on. they also said they are looking for a score of 50-100. they also said they have had positive tests with great early numbers that eventually fizzled out. i do appreciate their honesty with everything. i dont live in a land of lollipops and unicorns--- although my husband does. it keeps him grounded and makes me feel less bad of thinking of the not so great outcome. 

gonna do my best to keep positive. taking my progesterone shots like a champ... 
have a good weekend folks, and best wishes to you all. crossing my fingers i get a good phone call sunday about our few remaining embryos. i really hope something was able to be frozen.


----------



## Donna210369

Hi Canamfam so only 9 days to wait, that's not too bad. I've been told to do hpt at 14days post transfer. But I might cheat and do a blood test. I'm a nurse so could do a sneaky one! 

I have got a really bad ear infection at the moment, i've been given otomize spray for it, my Dr was sure it was ok if pg but wants me to check with the clinic. The pharmacist thought it was ok too but NHS direct said def No. So have been in a lot of pain. Then woke at 2 feeling soooooooooo sick. :sick: Cant believe it can be anything to do with pg, so must be to do with ear infection. Am phoning the lab this morning to see how my last 2 embies got on and if they're ok to freeze. 

Have a great weekend everyone. I'll still be on here as little else to do, with trying to relax, and bad ear xx


----------



## CanAmFam

sorry to hear about your ear infection. ive been plagued since birth with those so i know they arent fun to deal with :( . the wait isnt hard for me, ive sort of already made up my mind and just need the doctor to confirm it. lol. 

hope your remaining embryos made it to freeze. i hope to get a call tomorrow about that. 

have a good weekend and feel better.


----------



## Donna210369

Hi Canamfam - why are you so doubtful? Is it self preservation? I was really excited on thursday when they put them in, but am already beginning to lose hope. Not for any other reason than I don't want a big fall. Am trying to prepare myself that this is probably not going to work and get my head into a place where it can cope with that. How are you feeling on the progesterone? I'm feeling really sick and dizzy at times, not sure how i'll go back to work if i'm still feeling like this. 

I had one blastocyst out of the 2 left that is now in the freezer. 

take care xx

how is everyone else; you're all very quiet xx


----------



## CanAmFam

i think it can be called self preservation. im going to get my callback while at work with the kids in class so i really dont want to have my hopes up and be devastated (although i still will be , but at least ill feel like i was right) 

i can be much more positive for other people and their outcomes, but for me, im always this way :) and so far.. ive been pretty spot on about everything (unfortunately) 

hoping to be proven wrong!

and yes im incredibly Ill feeling today. i thought it was maybe due to possible constipation (lol tmi) from the progesterone, but i dunno. i feel like my blood pressure gets low/ my head gets very drained/ woozy and i feel like im going to throw up. 

it lasts for a few hours then goes away, then comes back. We went to a movie this afternoon and as soon as we walked into the theater and i smelled the popcorn, i was almost running for the bathroom. im guessing it is related to my nerves, and the left over HCG shot/ possible progesterone shot induced. 
i guess that is sort of the same as you feeling dizzy and sick. lol.


----------



## Donna210369

Hi Canamfam yes that's exactly how i've been feeling. It must be the progesterone. Don't know how I'm going to go to work feeling like that. I'm also feeling exhausted, could sleep at 6pm on the setee. My job starts at 8pm through till 8am! Do not know how I will stay awake. Oh well. At least it makes symptom spotting worthless, because we've got them all already. Hope the days go quickly for you.

How is everyone else xx


----------



## shaylaf

Hi ladies!

Still waiting...and waiting...and waiting... haha! What a long 2ww! 

Donna and Canamfam, the progesterone gave me weird side effects at first too, mostly the constipation for the first 24-48 hours-ish. I've also had a few of the lightheaded/slightly queasy moments that you both mentioned, but only a couple of times. My main feeling all week has been cramps ~~ af-type cramps, low cramps, sharp cramps, mild cramps...pretty much everything you can think of! Again, we DID just go through a lot of prodding and poking around in the there, so I'm not getting my hopes up over ANYTHING at this point! 
Do you guys do estrogen patches in your protocol? I started those on Thursday and they've been giving me headaches so that's getting a little irritating. I've heard Tylenol is safe to take (in the event that I am in fact pregnant) ~~ does anyone know? I'm prone to headaches anyway, but I can usually take Advil, which works wonders, but I've heard not to take Advil now. Anybody know anything about this?

My blood test is Friday morning, and I'm going to wait until then to find out (no home tests). I just don't think I can stand looking at another stark white test. I'd rather just have the nurse tell me.

Until then, positive thoughts only (even though doubtful thoughts try to squeeze their way in every time!!) :)


----------



## Caseys

Tylenol is completely safe to take, even the maximum strength. Ibuprofen does something like reduce circulation in places it shouldn't (I just woke up, sorry) so it's bad for you. I used to take ibuprofen like it's candy as I am a klutz and hurt myself a lot but gave it up as soon as I started the IVF stuff and have been ok with tylenol instead.

If you have heartburn you can take Zantac (generic = ranitidine, much cheaper). I've been taking Zantac for years and all the doctors have said it's ok.

I'm on estrogen patches since transfer through the first tri, and it sucks because I have to take 2 every other day and my insurance only approved a month's supply which is equivalent to only one every other day. I guess I will be at my FS office begging for free samples when I run out before it's time to renew my prescription, ugh!

Good luck, shaylaf!


----------



## CanAmFam

shay good luck with your test this week. 

i just got a call from the nurse saying they froze one of the blasts, and left one more to keep cooking until tomorrow where they will hopefully be able to freeze it. im a bit confused as to why they wouldn't just freeze them both now (day 6) , especially if both looked ok . im a tad worried the next wont make it to freeze. nothing i can do about it though. 

they said the one they froze was about a 1.5 this morning (same quality as i had transferred) but by the time they froze it , it was a 2. apparently the embryologist is "excited" about the one waiting till tomorrow. (oh how i wish THAT one was inside me right now. haha)

hopefully i get a happy call tomorrow about our remaining one and we can have 2 frosties. 


im not on the estrogen patches at all, just the 40 days of progesterone. 
im still queasy etc but i can manage. we did notice the last 2 days that after the shot some of the oil is starting to come out. . the nurse said to not worry, it just gets full inside and some comes out. spread the shots out more and bandage them up.


----------



## Donna210369

Hi girls, 

Nice to hear from you Shaylaf. Your transfer was 10 days ago, wasn't it. Seems to have gone quickly, although I'm sure you feel very differently. Have you got things to keep you busy till Friday. Did you have one to freeze or not hun, I can't remember. 
I'm on oestrogen tablets (don't know why we put the o but we do) They're to keep the lining thick I believe because mine wasn't very thick. It says not to use in pg but my clinic have told me to use them so am doing as i'm told. 

Canamfam sorry you're still feeling sick, i've had none of that today, just the lightheadedness. Am feeling quite relaxed today about it all today. It's all out of our hands now. We'll just have to wait and see. You'll find out sooner than me as your having bw on 27th aren't you? I've been told to do hpt on 30th (but will prob do it sooner) 

How is everyone else? love and luck ladies xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi Everyone

I am day 5 of stimming today and feel absolutely worn out. I went to sleep at four o clock in the garden yesterday. I don't think I am on a high enough dose of menopur though because I haven't had any bloating or pain from my ovaries yet. Surely I should be starting to feel something? I am also worried about the trigger shot I've got in the fridge. i've been using a digital thermometer to measure the temperature in different parts of the fridge and it varys so much. I don't want to kill the active ingredient by having it too hot or cold. Where did everyone else keep theirs in the fridge?

Hope everyone is doing okay xx


----------



## Donna210369

Hi CV nice to hear from you again hun, its been a long time. How are you doing? I wouldn't worry about not having pain at the mo. I didn't have any discomfort until about day 9 or 10 of stimming. Was getting a bit bloated about that time too. The painful part seems to come inbetween egg collection and embryo transfer. I was really uncomfortable then, with bloating, wind and constipation!! you'll have your first scan tomorrow will you? they'll have a better idea then if things are working. As for where in your fridge, as long as its cool but not freezing then it should be fine. Mine just goes in anywhere. Keep us updated with your cycle hun xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi Donna

I don't have my first scan until Friday. They don't scan you at my clinic until 9 or 10. They said they would either tell me to stim some more or take the trigger shot for a Monday egg collection. The waiting is driving me mad but I am sure the 2ww will be worse. I'm not sure how I am going to stay awake all day at school tomoroow as I have been so tired. How long did you take off work? Have you gone back yet? I'm not sure how much time I'm going to have off. I can self certify for 5 days and then would have to get a doctors note. xx


----------



## Donna210369

is that day 9 of stimming or day 9 or your cycle. do you only get one scan? I've taken since egg collection until a week after embryo transfer off. I work nights though in a busy hospital with a lot of stress, and its very phsyical and emotionally challenging at times. Just not risking it at the mo and I never go off sick normally. I had scans on day 9,11,13 of my cycle, which was day 7, 9, and 11 of stimming. take care hun xx


----------



## gilkar

af is here. Ultrasound this morning. So, we hall see .....


----------



## Donna210369

Best of luck Karen xx


----------



## CanAmFam

i didnt keep my trigger in the fridge this go around, maybe it depends on the type you have?

for my IUI i had ovidrel which i had to refrigerate. i still have one injection left in the fridge from a failed folliclular cycle. My Novarel however was kept in the drawer with all of my other meds. Reading the bottle right now it says to store at room temp as a dry substance, then once mixed or reconsitituted, use the fridge. 

i think each office has a different protocol so i cant say what is right for the scanning. i should scan the protocol sheet i had for my office. i had a ultrasound on stimming day 6 (after 5 doses of meds) then again on stimming day 8 ( after 7 injections) i would have had one on the day 9 too, however i went a day early so i only got those 2 scans. earlier than day 6 they just use the blood work results to gauge it, not too much to see.

i was uncomfortable almost a day after the first injection, but my ovaries are freaks. not many other ppl ive spoken to have felt any discomfort until the end. 

good luck to you Cveah

i got a call again today saying they froze the other remaining blast, so we have 2 frozen. hopefully they will thaw alright and we can have a second go at this if it isnt successful. 

and yep donna, BW on the 27th .


----------



## Donna210369

Canamfam how are you feeling today. I had loads of af pains today, which took me by surprise, they were really quite nasty. All gone now and have had no spotting but I honestly felt like af was about to start. Have you had any? How you holding up? Managing to keep yourself busy? take care, only a week to go for you xx


----------



## CanAmFam

i had a very short stint of cramping this morning that faded away very quickly. i also started feeling what felt a lot like ovary pain/ ovulation pain in my back. i know many folks that get AF cramps soon after iui or transfers that last through to a pregnancy (sometimes the cramping is implantation) , but also they can be nothing at all. i had cramps every day after my IUI through to my next cycle when we did have our IUI. another person in the same situation also had the cramps and she turned out pregnant. try to not worry yourself until you get your doctor test. mine even tests if you think you are having a cycle day 1. 

im still off of work, getting pretty bored but just not wanting to go back. hah!


----------



## yellowbell

hi ladies, i'm back :)
And as you can see, I got a smile. The doctor just wanted to see me personally to explain my HSG result. She said the results say that I have a clear left tube and normal uterus but my right tube is blocked. She said the test is not 100% guaranteed correct though, meaning my right tube might not be really blocked, as it could have just been sensitive and "closed" from contact with the dye. She gave me the option if I want to do surgery to unblock it although she said it's not really something that affects my health and also does not guarantee that the surgery will unblock it. Anyhow, to summarize, I am not bothering to do surgery since we are already on for IVF.
So, as of now, all lights are green for our IVF, whew! Consent signing is still on this Friday although I was told we were actually booked to start on my July cycle which means that down regulating procedures starts around mid-August and not mid-July as I thought :( Oh well, the important thing is we're on our way there ;) For now, I'll just be on the sidelines cheering for all of you here :happydance:
*
CanAmFam *and* Donna* - oh wow, congratulations on being PUPO with multiples! This is so exciting! Wishing you lots of sticky babydust! 

*cvaeh* - wishing you all the best on your EC

*shaylaf *- when are you testing? 

Who else is PUPO? Which stage is everyone else at now?
Sorry I got lost in tracking everyone! I'm still catching up!


----------



## Donna210369

Fab news yellow bell :happydance: so so pleased for you. Shame you've got to wait so long but at least there is nothing wrong so it's all good. 

I'm fine thanks. Nothing to report really, not felt well with ear infection, and terrible af pains yesterday (but they can mean anything so am not taking any notice of them) Anyway they've gone today so am just waiting......and waiting...........and waiting. 

How is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## gilkar

Well, Mine is just put off another 7 days. Cyst on left ovary but it's only one so on Estrace again and go back next Monday for ultrasound again. just a bit of a delay. but still annoying as my holidays are coming up and I didn't want to be doing this stuff during that.


----------



## readyforhope1

Very confused and not sure how confident I feel right now. Had TSH test results come back last Monday that werent down from the previous test. I talked to nurse and she talked to the doctor who said that he wasnt really worried due to the other two test that go along with TSH were normal. So things are still planned for July 18. Today I get a call from a different nurse who said that doctor just looked at my results and wants to double my dose. I said I already knew about it because I had talked to a nurse last Monday about it. So then I started asking more questions to her and the computer has the wrong numbers in there. So now my mind is racing and wondering if the doctor even saw the right numbers and if we should even be working towards July 18 or if we should be rescheduling :( Then again she said maybe he did get the right numbers and feels comfortable with everything still. But now I am not feeling that comfortable.. so all the hope and excitement I was feeling is now a little destroyed. Sorry I just had to vent to see if you guys ever had any issues of this sort or if it was just me?


----------



## CanAmFam

ready4, 
i cant offer anything but good wishes, my TSH was done by my regular doctor before starting my fertility specialist journey, so im not sure on protocol. either way you sound confused, the office sounds confused, so you should drop by and ask for a bit of their time to figure things out for you. 

gilkar, sorry to hear you are delayed a bit.


----------



## Donna210369

Readyforhope that's terrible. Camamfam is right, I would def go and ask for some time to discuss this with all the correct information. That's just not fair to leave you like that. Good luck hunni. 

Canamfam how are you feeling? xx


----------



## CanAmFam

feeling just fine the queasyness has stopped finally. or at least i didnt have it yesterday... i just woke up!

ive been wondering, will a natural cycle start if you are not pregnant, if you are on the progesterone shots? thought maybe some of you would know. i didnt get progesterone with my IUI round and i did get a natural cycle on day 27. 

im off to work today in a few minutes, but only a half day. for some reason my boss thought i wanted the whole week off ( which i dont have enough holiday time for... ) i said it was fine to leave me off, but dont deny my off time if i have to do this again. hah.


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is well !

Just thought I would update you on where I was. I went to the hospital for an early stimming scan as I was feeling sick and achey. They were worried I was being overstimulated. It turns out I have lots of follicles developing but I am not over responding.They have brought forward my egg collection to this Friday so now I am worried that my eggs haven't had enough time to develop properly and will all be immature (I had about 20 eggs with 10 over 10mm. ) As anyone else responed quicker than expected? x


----------



## Donna210369

Hi CV no I had the opposite problem and had to have extra stimms. I'm sure its not a bad thing. Maybe post it as a new thread to see if anyone else has had this happen. So you'll be triggering tonight then will you? Try not to worry xx

I've had really bad af pains, bloating and lower back pain again. Feels like mild mc symptoms :( Trying not to read anything into it but am feeling more and more hopeless 

love to all xx


----------



## Donna210369

Canamfam i've just spoken to my fertility nurse to ask about these pains i'm getting so also asked about af coming naturally on progesterone. She said some people do have breakthrough bleeding and some people don't. Not helpful. But if it is then is usually day10-day12 post embryo transfer.


----------



## angiemon

hi girls, 

Just been catching up on your posts and I am really feeling for you Donna, CamAmFam and Shaylaf on your 2ww. Its so horrible analysing every movement but I think the dizzyness/sicky feeling you have all had sounds promising!! Its so difficult when taking the progestorone to know but as you said Donna, you didn't feel anything with your little boy until 6 wks so try to keep positive and not look into it too much. I know, easy for me to say. Really hoping for you all :hugs:

cv - how many days have you been stimming? Try not to worry too much, they know what they're doing. I had 3 days without stimming before my trigger and i worried too but managed to get 15 eggs (9mature), i think they have a good spurt in the last 2 days so yours should be perfect!!:hugs:

Gilkar - are you on the short or long protocol? sorry for the delay, hope your ok xxx

sorry you have to wait a bit longer yellowbell, the waiting is such a pain isn't it. It will come round quickly though i bet xx

Hi readyforhope - im not sure what a TSH test is so I can't comment....its so annoying that they are making things worse with the confusion. Have you found out anymore yet?? Have you started any meds yet? Sorry im losing track!! xx

afm - still waiting. AF is due next wkend so then the ball should start rolling :happydance: Feeling really tired lately though and hoping i can get a burst of energy in the next week before I start this treatment again xxx


----------



## Donna210369

Nice to hear from you Angie, Are you going straight into stimming after af or do you have to down reg first? Good luck with it all. How exciting!

Shaylaf how are you? you must be on day 11 or 12 post transfer now are you? How are you feeling? xx


----------



## angiemon

Hi Donna, I go straight to stimming on the short protocol, I take two injections straightaway, well thats what I did last time. Im on different meds this time but my EC should be mid July!!
How are you feeling? Your OTD is on the 30th isn't it? Do you think you will test early? I know its so hard isn't it? By the way is that you and your son in your avatar? Its a lovely photo!!


----------



## gilkar

Stimming that fast sounds great to me !
I'm more like Donna and a tough one to get anything going ...... just hope it doesn't happen again. 

I won't know anything until next Monday. Delays are not fun.


----------



## CanAmFam

cvaeh said:


> As anyone else responed quicker than expected? x

 yepper. i was on a low dose ( 150follistim w/ 1 vial repronex) daily for 7 days. i was supposed to go for 8 days. w/ trigger sunday retrieval on tuesday

i ended up going just one day earlier -- probably could have done 2 honestly. however my reason for the IVF is that i have too many follicles, we werent sure how many of them would have viable eggs. i had quite a ew follicles in both ovaries, i cant rememebr the numbers now, but it hink 27 were counted on my first ultrasound. i had lots inthe high teens and mid teens, with a few at 10-11. the following scan i had 33+ with multiple at 21, 20, 19, 18 and many at 16, with a bunch of smaller ones. i triggered that night, and by monday i had 48+ follicles drained. i believe he said it took 3x as long as a normal retrieval. i ended up with 22 eggs, 17 being mature (which i thought was good considering my diagnosis) 14 of those fertilized. 


i dont think going early made a difference at all. i DO think that next time around ill be put on an even lower dose of follistim. i know i was given half of what allof his other patients start with and most of them need to be boosted UP. 
i hope to have a chat with MY doctor ( not the one that i had for my retrieval because he was on vacation :( ) im really wondering if the bad luck we had with our embryos was maybe due to too many follicles/ bad quality.

He really did do all he could to keep it under control and not get insane hyper stimming happening. ill admit, i was incredibly sore from just one day after my stimming meds, and i could barely move from the friday through monday when i had the surgery. i was banged up pretty good after retrieval from just engorged everything, but my situation isnt normal. 

i think as long as you have good sized follicles (probably 17-21), that moving up a day isnt a big deal. not expected, but not a big deal. the trigger will give them the last bit of Umph which is where you hope the maturing happens. i was thrilled with my number of mature eggs considering the odds we had with that many follicles.


----------



## CanAmFam

Donna210369 said:


> Canamfam i've just spoken to my fertility nurse to ask about these pains i'm getting so also asked about af coming naturally on progesterone. She said some people do have breakthrough bleeding and some people don't.

 thanks for asking for me, i poked around online this morning and saw pretty much the same information you got for me, i guess it is hit or miss.

my test on the 27th is i think cycle day 26 (im all confused since they started my shot and they called THAT day day 3, even though it was really day 5) , with my IUI i got AF on cycle day 27. 

i dont have normal cycles at all with out medication (obviously i did that time because of induced ovulation) so "normal" cycle for me doesnt really exist. im so jealous of people with predictable cycles. i can only imagine it makes this process so much more easy :( thinking "maybe im pregnant, or maybe im just not going to get a period" is really lame after years and years of trying to conceive.


----------



## gilkar

What's the short protocol. I would love to only need that one.

Donna how - long was yours ?


----------



## Donna210369

Karen mine is the short protocol. I've just sent you my dates on another thread, not sure which one now lol xx


----------



## gilkar

I didn't find it. Oh well, I just want to know how many days to EC from the first shot day ?


----------



## Donna210369

Karen its on the over 40 thread.

But basically I had first injection on day 3 and EC on day 16 x


----------



## Tory123

Hi Girls

I have not been on for a few days. I have been down reg now for 18 days had blood test today and scan tomorrow to see if everything is going to plan. Hopefully I will be able to start stim soon as have a holiday booked with all the family on the 18th July and at this rate might not be able to go. Why is this all so diffficult even going to the hospital for bloods takes me one hour and half drive followed by an hour wait for a blood test then the drive back home to do it all again the next day. No parking at the hospital so my DH had to take the day off today and my mum has booked tomorrow off, so you feel like you are putting people out. On top of that we all have jobs to hold down and a boss or people to explain to why we are out nearly the whole day. Sorry just a bit of a IVF rant to top it off found a lump on my breast so got to spend the morning having my downstairs looked at and the afternoon my boobs being pulled about.

Hopefully I will be a bit happier tom, sorry.

Tory x


----------



## Donna210369

Oh Tory poor you! well hopefully you'll start stimming just at the right time which could mean you're on holiday for the 2ww, which would be good as the time would pass by quicker than when you're at home watching the clock. What a nightmare your journey is, but don't worry about other people at the moment. Your dh/ mum etc love you and want what is best for you, so don't worry about putting them out. As for the lump in your breast, try not to worry, easier said than done. Many many lumps turn out to be nothing serious. Good luck hun and keep us updated xx


----------



## gilkar

I am in the same boat Tori, I want to book my holiday away to see my Family, in July, but can't because of unknown dates with all of this crap !~ Gave up a great seat sale because of it - so gonna cost me more money if I do get to go see them.

I find out Monday if I start stimming or not. Urgh !~


----------



## gilkar

Hi Tori, I too, am waiting to book a holdia in July and can't because of all of this crap.

I had to give up a GREAT seat sale, because I couldn't commit on the dates. Gonna cost me more in the end because of it, if I do end up going.


----------



## CanAmFam

spotting has started for me today, im praying it is implantation, i dont believe it is. Too much has gone wrong in the last 2 weeks. ive completely written this off. im so angry at everything right now mostly things not even related to IVF. i just want to scream... and have. 

best of luck to you that are still 'in' this round.


----------



## cvaeh

Hi Canannfam

Try to stay positive. Is it not a bit early after transfer to be getting your period? It could well be implantation or I read somewhere if you have two put back in you may bleed when one try to attach and then doesn't. I will keep my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## CanAmFam

im hoping cvaeh, but with how things have been rolling, it is very hard to even think positive for a moment. this morning, my cousin passed away from a short battle with cancer. she was only 27, struck with "any old person's cancer" ... tongue cancer. 
last week, the day of my trigger shot, my 12 year old dog was put down. she also had advanced cancer. 

im just having so many stresses hitting me from all sides, not to mention the less than smooth stimming/ retrieval/ xfer portion of my month, i just think the stress has been too much, and it is all over now. i wish my rollercoaster would stay up for longer than an instant. it seems like im always plummeting. 

since i dont get natural periods, any time is the 'right time' for a period. i have nothing to compare it to :\. i called the nurse and told them about spotting, they make us do that, and im sure she is just going to say "that is pretty normal"


----------



## Donna210369

Oh Canamfam so sorry about your cousin and your dog, what horrible things to go through, especially now. It might just be implantation, you never know. I really really do have my fingers crossed for you. Can you put your feet up and rest for a couple of days? Oh I wish we had a crystal ball and didn't need to go through this torturous wait. I'm thinking of you Can and hoping its not bad news. :hugs: xx


----------



## Donna210369

CV good luck with EC tomorrow. Let us know how it goes xx


----------



## gilkar

Canamfam - why don't you do a pee test. Surely, since test day is the 27th you're good to go. At least you may get a very "faint" positive at the very least.
You ahve frozen ones too still , don't you. That's half the battle. None of the other crap if you have to do it again, that's for sure. I only wish I was in THAT boat.

Good luck. Let us know.
If ya poas, keep us posted.

Karen


----------



## Tory123

Thanks girls! Cananfam sorry to hear you sad news about your cousin and dog x As Donna said it could be implantation

Spent the day at the hospital today. First was the good news that I had down reg and the consultant said I could start stim tonight which would have been excellent as it would of meant I would of been able to go on the family holiday on the 18th July. Then see the nurses and they say they can't fit me in for a scan so got to down reg for another 5 days, how unfair. I asked if they could see if they could fit me in she come back with she had two options put off the IVF for now or down reg another 5 days. I am not an aggressive person but felt like being one. Cancelling the ivf is not an option so it looks like I am missing the family holiday. Had biospy on breast which is very sore now will get results next thursday. 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Tory123

CV good luck with EC tom x


----------



## Donna210369

Ah Tory shame about the wait. You should still be able to go on your hols (just) if you start stimming in 5 days ish. I had my first injection on cd3 and ET on cd19. So you might make it. Fingers crossed your biopsies are ok. Did they give you any indication at the time what their opinions were on the lump? xx

Canamfam how are you today? Any more spotting? Really hoping its stopped now xx

Karen this week must be dragging for you too? Good luck with your scan on monday xx

Hi to everyone else xx

Nothing to report here. Bored and impatient and can't think of anything else xx


----------



## CanAmFam

it had stopped, then more brown, then before bed around midnight it was like i had a bloody nose. bright red and red watery drainage. this morning, a small amount of brown when wiping. 


apologize for the TMI. i really dont feel this as implantation , the red before bed (and the amount)really made me lose any remaining hope.


----------



## Donna210369

Oh Canamfam am really sorry. :hugs: You're right it doesn't sound good, but you never just never know. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed. I hope you're not in work today, or maybe its better if you're kept busy. This is sooooooo stressful. I've poas'd this morning and got BFN, but not totally giving up yet. Thinking of you xx


----------



## readyforhope1

CanAmFam said:


> spotting has started for me today, im praying it is implantation, i dont believe it is. Too much has gone wrong in the last 2 weeks. ive completely written this off. im so angry at everything right now mostly things not even related to IVF. i just want to scream... and have.
> 
> best of luck to you that are still 'in' this round.

CanAmFam dont give up hope yet, our bodies work in wierd ways...keep believing till you see that test. Best of luch I am praying for you.


----------



## cvaeh

Still have my fingers crossed for you both donna and canamfam.
I'm back from egg collection. They got eleven eggs but don't find out whether they were any good until tomorrow. I Really hope they are good eggs but still can't help thinking they developed too quickly x


----------



## Donna210369

cv 11 eggs is great news. Try not to worry. My embryologist said they think 75% will fertilise, but that might just be with my age bracket (42) Even so, 11 is great. Hope you're not feeling too sore. Rest up now and get ready for the big day :happydance: xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Cvaeh my eggs developed very quickly too and I was worried! But no need to be! Had 15,13 were mature and 10 fertilised. So there is a very good chance for you!
Cam I'm so sorry, Fxed for you though x


----------



## Donna210369

morning ladies, just a quick one as today is the first day of a new me (I hope) I am 9dp3dt and have another BFN I know there is the tiniest chance that I may still be in but I doubt it very much. I am using FRER which detects at 12.5miu, so only needs a really really low HCG level. I've always told myself how lucky I am to have 2 beautiful boys and when I talk to myself (which I have been a lot lately ) I say i'd rather someone who doesn't have any children be successful rather than myself. IVF has taken over my life and today is the day it stops. I'm 42 and the only reason I went down this route is because the Dr's told me i'd have bad eggs and ivf was the only way. Well i've proved them wrong. 'Great embryos' is what they said. So maybe we can make great embryos on our own, maybe not. We still have a snowbaby too, so we'll see. I will still come on here to catch up with you all and watch lots of successes and support the not so successfuls but in my mind i'm letting go a bit. Thanks to everyone for all the support and good luck lovely ladies. xx Not a quick one at all was it?


----------



## shaylaf

Well, we got our official results yesterday and it didn't work. :nope: I pretty much knew for the last few days, because I had all of the classic signs of AF on it's way, and sure enough, it started yesterday morning. Dh and I were pretty devastated last night. Our families knew that we were going through the process, so it was even harder having to tell them that it didn't work. We're going to try again in a few months, but just the thought of doing it all again exhausts me. We didn't have any to freeze, so it will have to be a fresh cycle again.

Good luck to everyone still in it!! Would love to see some good news on this poor little thread. :)

Hugs to you Donna!:hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

so sorry Shaylaf. I really do feel for you. Good luck with your next cycle hunni xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi

Just thought I would let you know none of our eggs fertilised. Totally devasted and can't understand why not one of the 11 worked.

Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## Donna210369

so so sorry cv. Did you do icsi? This must be the unluckiest thread ever. Sending big hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi Donna

No it was IVF. They said there was no reason to suggest we needed ICSI.

Hope you get better news in a few days x


----------



## dreamofabean

cvaeh, im so sorry honey. You must be devastated. Please dont give up hope, insist on ICSI next time, when you are ready xx


----------



## CanAmFam

donna asked my question too, im so terribly sorry for your news this morning cvaeh. 

let us know how your next appointment goes and if they suggest ICSI. 

we were told just a few days before starting that ours would be ICSI. motility was wonderful but they were a very tiny bit worried about morphology and didnt want to risk them not fertilizing. i guess im lucky that happened. 

no news to report here. 
again CV im sorry for your outcome this round. ill cross my fingers for you on your next step.


----------



## Tory123

Cvaeh so sorry it is not fair 11 was a good number you would have no reason to think it wouldn't work. This process is not easy at any stage, thinking of you. Hope you get your follow up appointment when you are ready and they give you the answers and how what they will do things different next time. Don't know what else to say other than my heart goes out to you and your DH.

Tory x


----------



## yellowbell

oh my gosh :(

I'm so sorry to hear about the bad news, shaylaf, cvaeh and donna :(

:hug:


----------



## Donna210369

Thanks Yellowbell, am devastated but nothing I can do :cry: Good luck for your cycle hunni, really hope it works for you xx


----------



## angiemon

I've just been catching up and Im so sorry Donna, Shaylaf and CV, its so hard. I don't know what to say. Just sending big :hugs::hugs: Hope life can become a bit more normal after a bit of time for grief. :kiss:

CanAmFam, thinking of you and hope your one of the lucky ones :hugs:

xx


----------



## angiemon

CanAmFam, im also so sorry about your cousin and your little doggie, you must be so sad and to deal with IVF at the same time must have been awful.. hope your ok xx


----------



## dreamofabean

shaylaf said:


> Well, we got our official results yesterday and it didn't work. :nope: I pretty much knew for the last few days, because I had all of the classic signs of AF on it's way, and sure enough, it started yesterday morning. Dh and I were pretty devastated last night. Our families knew that we were going through the process, so it was even harder having to tell them that it didn't work. We're going to try again in a few months, but just the thought of doing it all again exhausts me. We didn't have any to freeze, so it will have to be a fresh cycle again.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still in it!! Would love to see some good news on this poor little thread. :)
> 
> Hugs to you Donna!:hugs:

Have only just seen this post. So sorry Shaylaf :cry: It just ist fair is it? x


----------



## Tory123

Donna really sorry didn't think it was completely over for you yet and was holding on to that you may have tested to earlier x 

So sorry Shaylaf x

Tory xx


----------



## CanAmFam

i peed on an internet cheapie today and got a negative. i ued a digital, it said positive. 

however, ive been bleeding since thursday so, this is either a miscarriage, chemical, or ectopic IMO. id couldnt be multiples since im on like day 14 or so and regular tests are still not picking it up. 


still crossing my fingers for good blood work, but im not taking the results right now at face value. still have no pregnancy symptoms at all... ive been groping my boobs every 2 minutes for the last week. nada. i need some sunshine in my life right now, and i really do hope this is a safe and healthy positive, but im still in a horribly negative state of mind.


----------



## Donna210369

ooooooh Canamfam I really hope its the real thing for you. Is it your beta today? xx
Mine is defintiely BFN :cry:


----------



## Donna210369

Karen how did your scan go today? xx


----------



## Michiemom

Hi there! 
My husband and I Going through ivf this month. I actually started my injections last night. Where are you in your cycle? We are very excited and have a very good feeling that this will work. We went through iui in october but it didn't work. We are seeing a dr now here in fl who is amazing and who has heed many of of our friends conceive. Does your dr recoment staying on bed rest for 1-2 weeks after the transfer? I'm planning on being on bed rest for five days after the transfer. 
Looking forward to hearing from you.







yellowbell said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Finally I am psyching myself up to prepare for ICSI after months of procrastination.
> 
> We've got fertility issues (low sperm count, morphology, motility) and we were originally scheduled for ICSI in March but I decided to postpone it to June because I had just started a new job that time and also I was hoping for some miracle that perhaps we'd conceive naturally.
> 
> It would be great to find some buddies here. Anybody scheduled for IVF/ICSI this coming June/July?
> Would also be great to find ladies who've been thru the procedure who could give us encouragement and mental/emotional support (I need lots of it because I'm scared).


----------



## readyforhope1

Michiemom said:


> Hi there!
> My husband and I Going through ivf this month. I actually started my injections last night. Where are you in your cycle? We are very excited and have a very good feeling that this will work. We went through iui in october but it didn't work. We are seeing a dr now here in fl who is amazing and who has heed many of of our friends conceive. Does your dr recoment staying on bed rest for 1-2 weeks after the transfer? I'm planning on being on bed rest for five days after the transfer.
> Looking forward to hearing from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellowbell said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Finally I am psyching myself up to prepare for ICSI after months of procrastination.
> 
> We've got fertility issues (low sperm count, morphology, motility) and we were originally scheduled for ICSI in March but I decided to postpone it to June because I had just started a new job that time and also I was hoping for some miracle that perhaps we'd conceive naturally.
> 
> It would be great to find some buddies here. Anybody scheduled for IVF/ICSI this coming June/July?
> Would also be great to find ladies who've been thru the procedure who could give us encouragement and mental/emotional support (I need lots of it because I'm scared).Click to expand...

Hi Michiemom,

So excited that you joined our group. I also started my first injection last night, and it was so scary and emotional and exciting at the same time. So this is going a journey. We are doing IVF/ICSI so we only have to be on best rest for 3 days after the transfer. But from what I read everyones doctors seem to do something different.


----------



## CanAmFam

my beta today was indeed positive, but very low. im crossing fingers that it doubles wednesday. 

today's result was only 18.2, rounded to 19. ( higher than i thought it would be , even with the positive stick this morning. i was thinking it would be around 5-7)

the office has had a healthy baby born that had a first beta of 8. they have had many babies in the high teens, so im trying so hard to not write myself off. 

the spotting they have said they are still not worried about, and if my number does go up, they may just put me on more progesterone. that tends to be the issue. 

so not good news, but not a deal breaker-- yet. 

but at least i know why i had no symptoms at all. ugh more waiting.


----------



## Caseys

CanAmFan, I am so happy to hear you are not out of the race yet. I've been sending good thoughts your way. I heard the same thing about low numbers from my office. I also heard that high initial numbers don't always mean it will be successful either.

How much progestrone are you currently on? I am taking suppositories 3x a day (fun!) and estradiol patches, 2 every other day. It's supposed to help, as I heard the whole IVF process can damage your ovaries so they don't produce as much on their own as they normally would.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## gilkar

Well, I am completely sorry for everyone. cveh, donna, and anyone else I've missed.

cananfam, let's hope everything goes super well for you ~!~

Me ? Well, had the ultrasound today - doing blood test on Thursday am. Said my ovaries are still stimulated from the last cancelled cycle, so he hopes to take advantage of that (which makes no sense since it was cancelled due to poorly stimulated ovaries), but, he tried to explain what they were doign - but he told me it's hard to understand, likely. They stopped my estrace (which I didn't take today - cause I knew he would tell me that), and then this Thursday afternoon, I HAVE to call in for instructions. So - that's all I know.


----------



## CanAmFam

Caseys said:


> How much progestrone are you currently on? I am taking suppositories 3x a day (fun!) and estradiol patches, 2 every other day. It's supposed to help, as I heard the whole IVF process can damage your ovaries so they don't produce as much on their own as they normally would.

 im on 1 ml/ cc of POI every morning. ive been told by a friend who's friend has done IVF many times that they has to have their progesterone bumped up because it was low which caused the spotting. i just asked if she was on oil or patches or suppositories etc but havent heard back yet.


im still hanging in there and happy im able to have that chance. at times i think wow it is gonna work! and other times im just down in the dumps thinking when i can i start again.

thanks for the well wishes. 

i do hope others have more luck with current or future cycles. i know some are very early on their journey, first rounds of IVF like mine, and some have been through the wringer an unfair amount of times trying IVF or FET. i do hope that in the end , no matter how long it takes, that things work out


----------



## Donna210369

Great news Canamfam. fingers crossed for wednesday's Beta to be better!!! Karen sounds like all is going well, yes doesn't really make sense about your ovaries, but still, sounds promising. Loads of luck with this cycle. Hi to everyone else. Lots of luck to you all xx


----------



## yellowbell

*michiemom*, welcome to this thread. I'm waiting for my July AF to start my ICSI, I will most probably start my own regulation injections by mid-August. My hospital provides 14 days hospitalization leave which I am planning to take all of although we haven't been told specifically to go on bed rest but I think that's a good a idea and might do that for a couple of days.

*readyforhope*, are you on your down reg injections? 

*gilkar*, keep us posted. I hope all goes well in this cycle for you.

*CanAmFam*, I'm praying for your good beta results.

*Donna*, *Shaylaf* and *cvaeh* - been thinking of you, ladies and praying for you.


As for me, we signed our consent forms last Friday and we were given an orientation about the procedures and both DH and I had some blood tests done (HIV, antibodies, Hepa). We were with 3 other couples and guess what, the doctor who gave the orientation is actually an acquaintance of my DH from way back years ago when they were studying in Australia! So there goes trying to keep this a secret, lol.

Right now, I am trying to keep myself occupied so I won't feel restless with the waiting. I'm quite very busy at work now so that helps a lot in my mind being occupied and for time to run faster.


----------



## gilkar

Well, I'll keep checking i to see how everyone is doing.

Donna- I don't know if that is going well. Until blood on Thursday, I won't know anything. Sure, hope it goes this time. This is our last try.

Karen


----------



## readyforhope1

yellowbell said:


> *michiemom*, welcome to this thread. I'm waiting for my july af to start my icsi, i will most probably start my own regulation injections by mid-august. My hospital provides 14 days hospitalization leave which i am planning to take all of although we haven't been told specifically to go on bed rest but i think that's a good a idea and might do that for a couple of days.
> 
> *readyforhope*, are you on your down reg injections?
> 
> *gilkar*, keep us posted. I hope all goes well in this cycle for you.
> 
> *canamfam*, i'm praying for your good beta results.
> 
> *donna*, *shaylaf* and *cvaeh* - been thinking of you, ladies and praying for you.
> 
> 
> As for me, we signed our consent forms last friday and we were given an orientation about the procedures and both dh and i had some blood tests done (hiv, antibodies, hepa). We were with 3 other couples and guess what, the doctor who gave the orientation is actually an acquaintance of my dh from way back years ago when they were studying in australia! So there goes trying to keep this a secret, lol.
> 
> Right now, i am trying to keep myself occupied so i won't feel restless with the waiting. I'm quite very busy at work now so that helps a lot in my mind being occupied and for time to run faster.

yellowbell,

i started on sunday with lupron, so the journey has officially begun.


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Thinking of everyone whose on this journey.

I have been stim now for two days have had bad headaches. Got my first scan on Friday.

Tory x


----------



## gilkar

Good luck Tory and Readyfor Hope. let's pray we can turn this thread around with a bunch of BFP's. I'll know Thursday, so not far behind you Gals.


----------



## lovecutie1

Hi All, we are going to meet the FS tomorrow, so bit nervous don't know what's he going to say. Hope I can join you and get support from you all :)


----------



## readyforhope1

lovecutie1 said:


> Hi All, we are going to meet the FS tomorrow, so bit nervous don't know what's he going to say. Hope I can join you and get support from you all :)

Of course we are all here for you, good luck :). Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Donna210369

Canamfam how did your Beta go today? Praying its doubled for you.

I had a melt down today. I'm a nurse and had to go to delivery suite to do an ECG on a new mum. Her beautiful baby girl next to me in her little cot and it broke my heart :cry: I then went to the chapple and wrote a note on the prayer board, to look after my babies :cry: sorry, didn't mean to be so moaning, just needed to tell someone how i'm feeling. Will pick myself up again, always do  take care and best of luck to all of you. xx


----------



## yellowbell

aww Donna :hug:


----------



## dreamofabean

Donna210369 said:


> Canamfam how did your Beta go today? Praying its doubled for you.
> 
> I had a melt down today. I'm a nurse and had to go to delivery suite to do an ECG on a new mum. Her beautiful baby girl next to me in her little cot and it broke my heart :cry: I then went to the chapple and wrote a note on the prayer board, to look after my babies :cry: sorry, didn't mean to be so moaning, just needed to tell someone how i'm feeling. Will pick myself up again, always do  take care and best of luck to all of you. xx

:cry: Oh Donna :(
It's just so hard isnt it? Since test day ive managed to keep it together but im struggling. I tend to be fine all day but then have a wobble in the evenings when im tired. Lots of love to you xx


----------



## CanAmFam

Donna210369 said:


> Canamfam how did your Beta go today? Praying its doubled for you.


so far, im not out of the race yet. 

my numbers did double, to 38 today, however im still bleeding. no pain, no AF cramps. im going in again for a third beta friday, hoping for another double. 

i know it is asking a lot since im already pushing the odds even still going now, but i really do hope things go ok. if not i want to race on to the second attempt as soon as i can. 

sorry you were so upset Donna, ive been doing nothing but crying and being depressed the last 2 days, panicking among other things. i think i just hate the lingering. id like a solid yes or no answer so i can deal with the result and im still not getting it. 

good luck those of you who have just started stimming or on the lupron portion.


----------



## Donna210369

Thanks Dream. Hugs to you too hunni.

Canamfam really good news on your beta but I really do understand that this must feel like torture. The not knowing is always the hardest thing isn't it. I pray that you'll finally be able to relax in a couple of days with your 3rd Beta. Hugs to you sweetie :hugs: 

Dh home in the morning after being away for 5 and a half weeks so am looking forward to that. Thanks so much to everyone for your kindness and support. Don't know how i'd have got through this without you all. Catch up soon xx


----------



## readyforhope1

CanAmFam said:


> Donna210369 said:
> 
> 
> Canamfam how did your Beta go today? Praying its doubled for you.
> 
> 
> so far, im not out of the race yet.
> 
> my numbers did double, to 38 today, however im still bleeding. no pain, no AF cramps. im going in again for a third beta friday, hoping for another double.
> 
> i know it is asking a lot since im already pushing the odds even still going now, but i really do hope things go ok. if not i want to race on to the second attempt as soon as i can.
> 
> sorry you were so upset Donna, ive been doing nothing but crying and being depressed the last 2 days, panicking among other things. i think i just hate the lingering. id like a solid yes or no answer so i can deal with the result and im still not getting it.
> 
> good luck those of you who have just started stimming or on the lupron portion.Click to expand...

I am praying that your beta doubles..keep thinking positive


----------



## dreamofabean

Cam really pray your beta doubles again!! Can't imagine how much torture it has been!!
Donna glad your dh will be home to look after you! Must have been so hard without having him around!! X


----------



## gilkar

Good luck Canamfam, I RELALY hope this is it ~ ! I think it is.

Donna - Glad to hear you're being human. Remember you have that snowbaby.

ME ? Well, hormones from the cyst thye say are still @%^$#@ - go for blood again, on MOnday now. ^$%#@!


----------



## Donna210369

Canamfam fingers crossed for today. Really hope this goes well for you. 

Dream how are you holding up? 

Karen not great news about your bloods but you'll get there. Better they wait till your body is definitely ready. But the waiting is the hardest part of this whole journey. Hopefully Monday's will bring better news. 

I'm ok, dh back yesterday and it was soooooo nice to get a hug. We're just off out for a 5 mile run now so see you ladies later xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Ooh you're good Donna going for a run! Glad dh is home looking after you :)
I'm doing ok. Got follow up on Tuesday so well see how I feel after going back to clinic. I've been ok so far and a bit worried it'll be what breaks me!
Canamfam hope you get good news x


----------



## CanAmFam

... didnt double but went up to 59. Ultrasound on 11th to try to confirm or deny. Sigh more waiting. O really wanted to get off the maybe train.


----------



## Toucansofsoda

Hi, I just did my embryo transfer on June 22nd, so we're testing on July 5th. 
I'm a bit nervous. We also have low sperm count, low motility, and they considered it "abnormal" test on my husband, so the insurance wont cover it. (bas*rds)... so even though I don't want to keep my hopes up too high, a lot is riding on this... so dang expensive!!!! 

Hope everyone gets their BFPs! We deserve happiness!


----------



## Toucansofsoda

Did anyone do the genetic testing bit? I'm wondering if it helps any in getting eggs that are more likely to implant.


----------



## Caseys

Toucansofsoda said:


> Did anyone do the genetic testing bit? I'm wondering if it helps any in getting eggs that are more likely to implant.

I didn't have it done and had two transfered and one that implanted.


----------



## yellowbell

dreamofabean said:


> :cry: Oh Donna :(
> It's just so hard isnt it? Since test day ive managed to keep it together but im struggling. I tend to be fine all day but then have a wobble in the evenings when im tired. Lots of love to you xx

dream, :hug: to you too.


----------



## yellowbell

CanAmFam said:


> ... didnt double but went up to 59. Ultrasound on 11th to try to confirm or deny. Sigh more waiting. O really wanted to get off the maybe train.

Great to hear that your beta went up! :happydance: 
We'll be praying that it will be good news on the 11th. Maybe try to get yourself occupied so you won't feel the waiting, maybe go out and catch up with friends? read a relaxing book? :)


----------



## yellowbell

Toucansofsoda said:


> Did anyone do the genetic testing bit? I'm wondering if it helps any in getting eggs that are more likely to implant.

Hi and welcome to this thread :flower:

We didn't do genetic testing. Our doctor said our numbers and test results so far don't show that we should get the genetic testing.

Goodluck on your TWW! Praying that it will be a BFP! :)


----------



## readyforhope1

Toucansofsoda said:


> Hi, I just did my embryo transfer on June 22nd, so we're testing on July 5th.
> I'm a bit nervous. We also have low sperm count, low motility, and they considered it "abnormal" test on my husband, so the insurance wont cover it. (bas*rds)... so even though I don't want to keep my hopes up too high, a lot is riding on this... so dang expensive!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone gets their BFPs! We deserve happiness!

Did you do ICSI with your transfer? I really considered doing the genetic testing , but when it came down to it, I know there is a reason for everything and that its something I shouldnt be playing with. So we didnt do it. Just my opinion though.


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello all,
Not sure if I'm relevant as I might be starting my ICSI slightly later. I'm a bit behind most of you on this forum... Was told it's more likely to be September, so that might be October in NHS words?
I'm 31 hubby is 27/ almost 28 and has azoospermia which is completely down to 'mechanical' issues. I've been sent the letter to call the IVF clinic on the 1st day of my period YESTERDAY which is kind of super lucky (not the right word in this situation but we do get excited about small mercies!) because I'm due on within a couple of days!

Does anyone know how long it takes to get the results back and start on the drugs?
Especially in cases where the sperm needs to be transported from storage from a hospital in a different local authority?
We're in Manchester and the sperm is in Liverpool. We had to do the TESA privately as couldn't cope with the 18 month NHS wait.

Also, what does the drug taking for the IVF/ ICSI exactly entail? No one has told me the details yet. I know the theory but not the practical side of what to expect. I've read injecting yourself is involved?

Thanks for any advice, love to all xx


----------



## Miss Lemon

The injecting yourself was something I was nervous about, but honestly it's not as bad as you expect, and you become a dab hand at it really quickly! It freaks my DH out more than me - but as he gets up at half five every day, he's only ever seen it at weekend!

I also think I freaked out the guy who delivers my veg. box when he walked past the kitchen window as I stood there injecting myself with the one I keep in the fridge!

For the first time ever in my life too I was glad to have some fat on my stomach to inject into, and I was really surprised the first time when I didn't even feel the needle go in (and it's only a really small needle).

Good luck with it - you'll be fine!:hugs:


----------



## CanAmFam

i havent had a problem injecting with any of the stomach meds. my intramuscular ones i haven't been able to do. ive tried this last week to practice but always miss. my perception in a mirror is terrible. i can barely brush my hair in a mirror let alone aim, stab and inject myself steadily. 

brian is going to Connecticut this coming weekend for the funeral of his grandmother (she finally passed this weekend) im avoiding the funeral because ive already gone through enough with the other 2 deaths this past month. we didnt realize she was going to be burried in CT rather than OHIO until she was gone. luckily the nurse said i can just run in there newt weekend for them to do the shot for me. 

im guessing the injection sensation depends on your tolerance, needle gauge, body type, and the medication you are using. 

lupron was no big deal, tiny needle, rarely felt any pinching etc. i had one day where i stuck a bad part of my stomach and got a bruise and pain. the follistim/reproex mixture i used for stimming was painful. but it was more a sensation of SUPER cold that it was hot. it stung and burned, kind of felt like staples or splinters inside, as days went by it got easier. that mixture due to the repronex did leave large red marks ( probably 2 inches big ) where the injection was. they were warm to the touch and faded after 3-4 days. i certainly had a polkadot stomach while stimming. 

the IM injections of progesterone really havent been as bad as i had thought they would be. the poke doesnt super hurt ( im using a 22g needle) i had expected the poke to reallllly suck. injecting the hormone doesnt really feel like anything. have noticed if my husband sucks at taking the needle out, or puts in in crooked, it can really hurt. again feels like splinters or staples.. ive only had one day where the injection of the oil hurt, and i think my husband hit a nerve of some sort. ( not my sciatic thankfully) i basically take a deep breath when he pokes and then just wait for it to be over. 

my small update isnt favourable. im very sick to my stomach, crampy at times (though not AF cramps) and am still spotting. (have been for 12 days) my spotting this morning however was indeed red and had 2 small clots in it. im very sure things are coming to an end. if it becomes like a period flow ill call the nurse and let her know. until then ill try to hold off for our ultrasound appointment on the 11th. there is always the possibility it is again stress bleeding from yet another death. 

ill update again in a week , unless i hear and get bad news before then.


----------



## Donna210369

Canamfam can't they do another Beta before your scan date? At least you'd have a better idea before then. The waiting must be torture. So sorry you've been through so much this last month. Sending hugs :hugs: Hope so much things work out for you and you get a good result at your scan. Thinking of you xx

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all well and good luck with your cycles xx


----------



## Tory123

Hi 

Donna it is really nice that you are still supporting everyone. Hope you are as well as can be expected you really have a positve attitude. I was not so strong after my failed IVF.

Hope your beta keeps rising Canamfam.

I went to hospital on Monday and had 10 folicies under 10 and four 14-16. They might to egg collection friday or monday. Really worried I won't have enough eggs or too many! My DH usually is a real stress head and I am the chilled one but in the process he is more laid back then me. I suppose it helps as it doesn't need both of us freaking out.

On another note for a bit of a laugh I entered for the apprentice. I have got to stage 2 and meant to be going for interviews on tuesday but if sore from the egg collection won't be going anywhere. If feel ok think I will go for the experience!

Tory x


----------



## Donna210369

Ah thanks Tory. Wow the apprentice........................ dh and I love that programme. In fact we're getting a bottle of red to watch it tonight! Good luck. I hope you feel well enough to go on tuesday. 
So 14 follicles sounds really good hunni. Fingers crossed for you. x

Hope everyone is ok xx

I'm going for a scan on friday as have had constant pain in left ovary for 2 days now. I'm worried it might be a cyst. It actually feels better today than yesterday but i'm still going to go so I can see the state of play up my doo dah!!

Got follow up appointment thursday next week so we'll see what they say. So much to think about. Was adamant I wasn't going to do ivf again, but now i'm steering toward trying again. It's just sooooo much money to spend if it doesn't work again. We'll see. Am just chilling out about it at the mo and trying to recover mentally from the journey. Love and luck to all xx


----------



## hippiehappy

Hi all,
just thought I'd share the fact that hubby and I have been to do all tests today (bloods, scan etc). They said the results will take up to 3 weeks to come back, then we'll get the appointment for all the paperwork. So glad things are moving. Looks like it WILL be September now. Wasn't gonna hold my breath when we were told that the wait would be 'weeks rather than months' on June 1st but hey maybe it could really be that for once things are moving as quickly as hoped? :thumbup:
Lots of love & luck to everyone who is also going through this now xx :hugs:


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is well. I haven't been on here for a while because I was trying to have a break from it all but feel I need to chat to people that understand.

Tory - Have you had your egg collection today? How did it go? 

Donna - Did they find anything on the scan? I hope everything is okay? I have my follow up appointment next week too? I am really scared its going to be terrible news. When you took omega 3-6-9 how much did you take? I have started taking it in hope of improving my egg quality.

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Donna210369

Hi girls, 
Happy hippie glad things are moving for you. September will be here before you know it. Good luck with it hun xx

Cv nice to hear from you. I know what you mean about giving it a break. I'm not as obsessive about it as I was but still like to come on and see how everyone is doing. My scan was fine, No cysts, but uterine lining really thin still. My af's only last 2 days since I had mc in january. so i'm sure that's what is giving me probs. Am going to go to acupuncture again and they have given me a load of chinese meds to help with it. I'll try anything. Let us know what they say at your follow up app. Mine's on thursday. Keep in touch and lots of love xx

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok xx


----------



## Tory123

Hi Everyone

I understand Cvaeh about needing a break but your right about all of understanding. I have EC on Monday got twenty folicies so far 10 mature so just hoping I don't over stim.

Will update Monday take care.

Tory x


----------



## Donna210369

Good luck for Monday Tory. I'm sure you'll be fine xx


----------



## CanAmFam

glad to sees some are picking them selves up. im trying my best to but it has been horribly hard. just returned from CT for a funeral for our grandmother which was not fun to go through at all. 
tomorrow we have our ultrasound to look for a sac, however im still bleeding and have been since the 23rd of june. yesterday i pretty much lost any real hope i had left when i was having quite a bit of new red blood. im still hoping deep down im just one of those weirdos ( im teasing) that bleeds through pregnancy, but it is so hard. im also struggling and hoping that the bleeding isnt because of ectopic. can they tell that from a sac scan?
i had a lot of abdominal pain last week which didnt encourage me much. still have no real pregnancy symptoms. the only change ive actually had is that i wont eat anything im nauseous and have no appetite at all. 

im glad to have been given the chance to hang on for hopes that junes transfer worked, but this 4 week wait has been torture. 

i did take a test today (internet cheapy) and it instantly had the pregnancy line, the one i took a week ago was still faint but clearly positive, and took about a minute to even faintly appear. i still dont think it is as dark as it should be for 6 weeks in. im gonna try to take a picture of the sticks but i have no idea how to post pictures here :) blood test was the 27th = 18.2 , 29th = 38 and 1st = 59. you can see the line barely changed. i took one on the 5th and it has very slightly gotten darker (i think it should have been very dark given the time between the 59 and the 5th). todays is obviously darker but im not sure if that means much since im at 6 weeks now. im not sure when these sticks cap out on hCG levels. 

im hoping they do a blood test tomorrow as well as the US just so ill know the hCG level, 
im ready to move on and prepare for a Popsicle round. i just hope there isnt a hold up that is too long.

ill update tomorrow when i know anything. and i better not hear "let's wait another week and look again"

donna you have been such a great cheer leader. i also dont blame you for wanting to try again all of a sudden. the money is a biggy i know ( just got another bill yesterday that made me laugh. i liked the added perk that we paid 2 freezing fees because they froze the blasts on separate days. wasnt happy to see that chunk of cash done twice. )
wishing every one luck in the next few days.

https://i54.tinypic.com/35jf3io.jpg


----------



## readyforhope1

Tory123 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I understand Cvaeh about needing a break but your right about all of understanding. I have EC on Monday got twenty folicies so far 10 mature so just hoping I don't over stim.
> 
> Will update Monday take care.
> 
> Tory x

Good luck:)


----------



## Donna210369

Wow Canamfam that is a really great line :happydance: Praying your ultrasound shows a lovely healthy little bean. Let us know asap. I think about you often and hope that all this waiting will be worth every heart wrenching moment. Good luck hunni xx


----------



## CanAmFam

Well finally promising news. We found a sac today. it also included a yolk sac. The.doctor was.over the moon given our chances at this point . He said it was a bit small but looked good. He was thrilled to.see the yolk sac . I go back on the 20th for a heartbeat check . Hoping we hear something then. 

Sorry if this is sideways I'm posting from my phone ( edit: nm i uploaded it the right way when i got home. it was a cell phone picture that was done fast of it though, so sorry for quality. 
https://i52.tinypic.com/a9zes.jpg


----------



## dreamofabean

Canamfam thats fab news!! So pleased for you!! :)
Hows everyone else doing? xx


----------



## Donna210369

Whoo hoo!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Fabulous news Canamfam. So so pleased for you. My God you don't half know how to keep the adrenaline going dont you? You deserve this pg so much, having gone through 4 weeks of not knowing. Excellent news sweetie xx 

Hi Dream, i'm ok thanks, how are you lovely? To be honest I just don't know what to do at the moment. I keep swaying from 'i'm not going to let this rule my life, relax and we'll see what happens' to 'all I want is a baby and i'm going to do everything in my power to have one'. Got our appointment on Thursday so we'll see what Dr says. Have you had your follow up yet? Where are you going from here? xx


----------



## shaylaf

Hi ladies!

It's been awhile...:)

First of all, Canamfam, I just read through the last few pages of posts ~~ what a rollercoaster ride for you! So exciting that you finally have some promising news! So happy for you! :) Crossing my fingers that you hear a nice, strong heartbeat on the 
20th!

Donna, how are you? I see that you're torn between the ideas of trying or not trying again. I hope that you're well! You seem like such a lovely person ~~ I wish you the very best in your decision! It's a tough one for sure.

dreamofabean, how have you been? Our last cycles were so close in time, and I was devasted for us both when we got our news. It was definitely not easy in the beginning, but dh and I have somehow found more positive energy and we're gearing up for Round 2 soon (next cycle probably). Couples struggling with infertility are some of the most resilient people in the world! Every time a door shuts in our face, we still somehow find that glimmer of optimism to keep going! Not sure where it comes from!

cvaeh, so sad for you that your eggs didn't fertilize! I've been away from this page for awhile too, just trying to psych myself up for the next round. Hope your follow-up goes well. :)

Hi to everyone else that I've missed! Angiemon, yellowbell, tory...hope you're all well!Good luck to everyone currently stimming or in the tww! Hoping the next round brings better luck! Not sure our bank account can take many more. lol


----------



## princess_1991

hiyaa ladiess, havent been on in a longg time,

canamfam congrats soo happy for you!! and i have my fingers majorly crossed everything goes well!!

hope everyones keeping well,

just quick update cuz i cant member the last time i did or weather i had already updated this but i have my scan on the 19th to see if the cyst is still there or not, the pain has gone so im hoping thats a good sign, if its gone we can resume our ivf :) 7 days and counting :D xx


----------



## Leila Fae

Hi ladies,

I've been lurking for ages while I've been waiting to get started. Began down regging on Saturday. So far ok, no problems with injections as I'm diabetic but am getting a splendid selection of bruises from these. Baseline scan next Thursday.


----------



## AbbyNiko

It's been a week since my first failed round of IVF. Consult with the doctor showed 3 very heathly frozen snow babies, we're gonna use all 3 for a FET Sept 9th. My doc felt that we have almost just as much chance of success with the 3 frozen as we would with a fresh cycle, so we'll have to wait and see! I always thought fresh was a much better success rate than frozen, any thoughts?
At least I'm back to feeling hopeful again, instead of dwelling on the failture of our 1st cycle. 
Since we needed ICSI (a surprise on egg retreval day) to fertilize, my doc says we only have a 15% chance of getting pregnant without IVF, so at least my husband NOW understands that I wasn't over-reacting by moving to IVF so quickly after trying for 1 year naturally.
waiting for Sept 19th....


----------



## readyforhope1

Starting stimming on Monday and wow the emotional rollercoaster is sure crazy. I am counting down the days and its so exciting but i dread the shots every night. I know that might be horrible to say but I hated needles before this and now I really really hate them. Cant wait till Monday to find out when they do the egg retrievel :)


----------



## Tory123

Hi Girls

Good to hear from so many off you and sad for the ladies it didn't work for this time. Thinking of you all and hopefully next time is your time.

I am currently on the TWW. What I find hard is along the way you wait for reports and then you have no choice but to deal with result like low fert report or in my first case OHSS first time round. But when they are put back and you are in the TWW you know nothing don't know if it has worked or stopped working on day one. As you can see the TWW is driving me mad.


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi girls,
Donna and shaylaf I'm ok thanks :) coping pretty well tbh. 
We are hopefully having fet next cycle on a natural cycle. However it depends as if I ov on a weekend they can't do it, grrr! So we will have to see! Hoping we can do it without drugs though!! X


----------



## SmurfetteYan

Hi all,

I am back after 3 weeks. I finally started my journey of IVF today. I just started my first Suprefact injection half hour ago.

Actually it is pretty easy :thumbup:!! 

I hope everything go well for everyone!!

Love,
SmurfetteYan


----------



## princess_1991

good luck in your 2ww tory xx


----------



## sunshine314

Been lurking for awhile...I am on BCPs now and will be stim starting on August 8th. Excited to get this underway :)

Good luck to all you ladies...I really really hope we all get sticky beans!


----------



## Leila Fae

Hi, I'm a week into my down regging so have a tummy of bruises. I'm glad I'm used to self injecting as I'm diabetic but the Suprecur is making me feel rather miserable and grouchy. Ah, well, all in a good cause! 

Baseline scan on Thursday, fingers crossed all will be well.


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone! Hope everyone is well!

Donna - How did your follow up appointment go? Have you deceided whether your going to give it another try of not?

Tory - Hope your 2WW is going nice and quickly.

camanfam - Hope you are doing well xx

Just thought I would let everyone know how my appointment went yesterday. We saw the embryologist first and he said that the lack of fertilization could have been bad luck but it was more likely to be a problem with the signals the egg or sperm are giving out. He is hopeful ICSI will help solve the problem. He said everything on paper looked great, my eggs were mature and good quality, my dh's sperm was very good but we just didn't get fertilisation. He initially said he wanted me to stay on exactly the same dose and repeat the cycle in September. We then went to see the consultant and he said we were going to do it on a lower dose at the end of August. I am a little confused what we are going to be doing but I have to phone on the first day of my August period. We are going to book a holiday in the meantime. I think this cycle is going to be a long one as I am on day 14 and no signs of ovulation yet! 


Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Tory123

Hi 

Good luck to the ladies newly stim, cvaeh the TWW have been ok but go from having no symptoms but I supose its too earlier to say I am on 3rd day of a 2dt. I am having alot of heartburn does anyone know if the cyclogest could do that?

Tory x


----------



## CanAmFam

an update on me i just posted elsewhere. 

im still spotting everyday, and usually red everyday, some days there is clotting. it was like this before the sac ultrasound last week. the clotting has increased since the ultrasound. it ( the clots) have died down the last 6 days at least. im back to just feeling spotty.

we have ordered the last 2 bottles of progesterone for the shots ( we use metro pharmacy our of hoboken, anyone else use them? our office basically sends out the drugs and gets bids on the medicine, then they choose the lowest price place and tell us to call for delivery. ).

i cant believe ive been taking those shots already for 35 days. some days they stink, other days i dont even feel it. the one we did today we think the needle was dull. i was stuck with it but it didnt go in... but i was bleeding a lot. tried again, got it in with a lot of force, but it hurt. i guess it all just depends on the day. i take full doses until the 20th which will be my 40 days (i should be weened off by that point but i wont be) the extra bottles we ordered are for the tapering off if i do get a heart beat. 

so keep crossing everything. i know that even if i get a heart beat, im going to be worried for at least 6 more weeks, but at the very least ill be progressing. id be a lot more happy and confident if the bleeding would stop :\

man, i hope next time around i do this, i only have a 2ww, rather than the 5ww ive been on... blech. im tempted to take another pee test stick the day before my ultrasound to see if it has faded since the last (on the 10th) - just so im a bit more prepared for disappointment. i dunno. i just want to be able to move on.

i wish you all luck those of you starting and getting new start dates. how exciting. i hope you all get clear cut results (positive ones of course!) with out bumpy roads. thanks for asking about me! ive been a hermit the last few weeks just sleeping on the couch in my mopey world.


----------



## Donna210369

just a quick one as on the way out to 2 BBQ's but just wanted to say to Canamfam don't give up hope. I read a story yesterday on the net about a woman who was like you, had low hcg levels, then they saw a sac but no yolk or something like that, then they did another scan and still no heartbeat. Dr kept telling her it was all over, pg was not viable, they told her not to take progesterone suppositories anymore and she did stop. Dr advised d &c but she said she wanted to mc naturally. so after another couple of weeks she went for a scan and there was a lovely heartbeat. Beautiful baby born 6Ibs 8 months later. so it is possible. Her clinic has now changed the way they do things because of this so don't give up yet hun. I cant imagine the agony of waiting all this time, but hang on in there. 
CV good news about icsi. at least there is a solution. i had to have icsi in the end too.

Thanks all for asking after me, Saw our Dr and they have suggested we do one more cycle as i responded so well last time. this time we'll take them to 5 day blasts and get our one blast out of the freezer. that one was graded AB which is almost as good as it gets. They are a bit reluctant to put 3 back but i will insist. 
Good luck to everyone who is waiting, starting and hoping. love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## readyforhope1

CanAmFam I have to agree with Donna, dont give up hope yet. Miracles do happen!


----------



## SmurfetteYan

Hi gals,

I really wish everyone good luck. And never never give up. I will feel miserable sometime especially you see so many pregrant women or kids on the street with such good weather. But remember ... you will be one of them sooner or later!!!! :kiss:

Today we went to a shoes shop and saw some really cute baby running shoes. We said we will for sure buy at least one pair for our future baby, even they will not fit very quickly.

We also saw those colorful interlocking foam mat (people usually use them to line the basement for recreation area for kids). They are now 50% off. And we bought 2 packs just to encourage ourselves ... we will be using it one day for sure!!!

I am just on my 3rd day of Suprefact injection. Lucky that there is no side effect so far. There's still a long way to go. But I will not give up.

Again ... GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!

Love
SmurfetteYan


----------



## CanAmFam

this wait has been excruciating... this time tomorrow ill have my answer. Crossing fingers for a heart beat and not a blighted ovum. 

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

that is all. ( i really am going crazy)


----------



## readyforhope1

Well I have been at the doctors office for the past 2 days to see how I am cooking, and we just got the ok that we will be doing the egg retrieval on Thursday. Way nervous.

CanAmFam good luck tomorrow i am hoping for the best for you.


----------



## princess_1991

good luck today canamfam :) xx


----------



## louloublue

Hi ladies, 
i hope you don't mind me crtashing your thread but you all seem so nice and supportive and feel I am about to start a massive journey - not that it hasn't already been long and sometimes painful for me and dh!
We have no real reasons for not being able to conceive - dh sperm don't seem to want to leave their cosy home but no blockages are evident!
So set up appointment was this monday just gone and am now just waiting for period to come - due next Tues -Thurs! Then scan and go from there!! Drugs are in the fridge ready(nervous much) about this part but trying to think positive and that I will manage this fine! looks like from what I have read I am just going to injections no down regging!
So nervous and excited all at the same time!
Canamfam - good luck today - hoping for your strong heartbeat to be there:flower:


----------



## CanAmFam

No heart found today but he isnt convinced enough to give up. The baby grew and developed , so he is letting it grow for two more days and checking Friday . He said Friday would be the last try and game over if they couldn't find the beat. So, two more days... 

Easily saw fetal pole etc and it was large , so he wasn't ready to throw in the towel yet. 
Ultrasound was noticeably different .
More waiting.... I can't believe this. All I can do is laugh .


Good luck on the retrieval tomorrow


----------



## princess_1991

omg canamfam, poor you!! this waiting must be killing you!!

i will defo have everything crossed for friday and hoping you get a super strong heartbeat :) 

quick update ladies, had my scan yesterday and the cysts gone!! :D :D finally i can resume my ivf!! just waiting for the paperwork to come through from the hospital then to send it through to the clinic but im thinking im might make a cheeky phone call to the clinic tomorrow and see if i can make my appointment now lol i can hope :) x x


----------



## CanAmFam

today was not a surprise to me. we finally got our result. the baby was not living. it hadnt developed at all since wednesday. it was identical in size-- i didnt bother pushing for another ultrasound next week. 


so now i wait some more, at least i can put my mind to rest. i hope next time if i do fall pregnant, i get nice average numbers and everything and get a better result. no more of this 2 month waiting. 

have good weekends folks. i hope egg retrievals all went well. cant wait to hear about when some of you start again with another round. im hoping we can get rolling before the end of september. i really wanted to avoid having a summer baby at all costs,but i ill take what i can get. stay cool. it is about 125'F outside right now here, and it is disgusting!


----------



## Miss Jennifer

I'm so sorry for your loss and moreso for the two months of not knowing :( 

I am starting In Vitro medication next week with a tentative retrieval scheduled for August 5th. I am so nervous.


----------



## princess_1991

I'm so sorry canamfam, it's horrible when we don't get the news we want and even worse when we have to wait for it, lets hope your next cycle gives more positive results x x


----------



## readyforhope1

CanAm I am so sorry to hear what you are going through. 

Welcome louloublue and good luck with AF coming when you want. It never seems to be fast enough :(

Quick update. I got through the egg retrieval and should be hearing from the doctors office in the morning with how many eggs fertilized. As of right now this is the worst of the process I have gone through. So worried that none of the eggs fertilized :( Trying to keep positive and wait for the next step of this journey.


----------



## readyforhope1

Tory123 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Good to hear from so many off you and sad for the ladies it didn't work for this time. Thinking of you all and hopefully next time is your time.
> 
> I am currently on the TWW. What I find hard is along the way you wait for reports and then you have no choice but to deal with result like low fert report or in my first case OHSS first time round. But when they are put back and you are in the TWW you know nothing don't know if it has worked or stopped working on day one. As you can see the TWW is driving me mad.

Tory how are you feeling now that you are about a week along?


----------



## CanAmFam

let us know your results tomorrow "hope"! crossing my fingers for good news.


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Sorry can about your sad loss. Good luck readyforhope with fert report. Thanks for asking about me Out of my 15 eggs only 3 fert but has just got a BFP. Really happy but really worried and I keep doing POAS about four a day and sometimes I feel they are getting lighter. I go from having loads of symptoms to nothing. I never thought I would ever get a BFP or ever be pregnant and now feel it could be taken away. I hope I have a sticky bean.

Tory x


----------



## readyforhope1

Well doc called this morning and I have 11 eggs that are fertilized and looking good. They will call again Monday with an update and egg transfer time for Tuesday. So looks like they are going 5 days :) I dont know what is better but as long as they are strong that is all that matters.

Tory I hope you have a sticky been. A positive pregnancy test has to be a great feeling. Every step with this process seems to have its own sets of stresses. Hang in there I am praying for you that you keep that positive test :)


----------



## CanAmFam

hope, 
i think the rule is that as they get along to blast, you have a better idea how healthy the embryo(now blast) is, but i think they are a bit more fragile/ sensitive to change. Younger embryos tend to hang on inside and do well as the inside is better than an incubator) but you dont really know how "healthy" those are after just 2 days cooking and grading. when we had our 14 fertilized and then a bunch over night completely tank i panicked-- as did the embryologist. they h ad 4 that were good looking ( 2 others that were decent), stuck in the best 2, and one stuck ( as we all know... lol) . of the 4 remaining, 2 made it to blast. the other 2 werent good enough to freeze. 
here's hoping your transfer goes well and theat you get a lot to freeze!!

tory, peeing all day, they will most likely get lighter, especially so early. it will be darkest in the morning, for your first go at it. try to just do one a day.
i did one in the morning and one around 1pm for 2 different days at one point and the stick did get lighter both times. good luck on your new wait for a heart beat and hCG blood draws


----------



## SmurfetteYan

Hi all,

I just came back and check the thread and heard of canamfam, sorry to hear that. But don't give up and good luck to your next try!!! 

Quick update of mine ... actually not much to update. Today is my 10th day of Suprefact injection and it is also my cycle day 28 ... so period will come any time I think. But didn't feel anything yet, and the temperature is still high. I am still hoping that my last try of natural conceive can be successful ... 

But I am also getting ready to call my doctor when my period come ... 

Again, good luck to everyone and wish everyone well !!!!! :hugs:

Love
SmurfetteYan


----------



## cvaeh

Hi camanfam
so sorry to hear your news. i've been following the thread but not posted for a while as we haven't got anything new to report. we are trying again september but petrified we are going to get zero fertilition again. hopefully we'll get our bfp's together.
good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## Louby Lou84

Hi ladies I'm new to this site....just on my 2ww of a frozen cycle my fresh icsi in march failed unfortunately, we have transferred 1 5day blast of good quality my OTD is 3rd august... Wishing u all lots of luck and baby dust xxxxx


----------



## CanAmFam

Louby Lou84 said:


> Hi ladies I'm new to this site....just on my 2ww of a frozen cycle my fresh icsi in march failed unfortunately, we have transferred 1 5day blast of good quality my OTD is 3rd august... Wishing u all lots of luck and baby dust xxxxx

welcome to the thread. i wish you luck with your wait! only happy thoughts!


----------



## CanAmFam

cvaeh said:


> Hi camanfam
> so sorry to hear your news. we are trying again september but petrified we are going to get zero fertilition again. hopefully we'll get our bfp's together.


i think youll have much more luck this round Cvaeh with the ICSI being involved. but im sure you wont be relieved until you get your phone call about some fertilization! youll probably be a bit ahead of me in septmeber, but ill cross fingers!

at the moment im waiting for some dreaded cramps so i can get over this and start watching my hCG fall in betas. i feel like utter trash today. my back is just blown up, very strange! my PIO shot sites hurt tremendously today too. im guessing they are used to being stuck daily and since they havent been they are acting up.  i was pretty depressed yesterday, just mopey, everything made me mad. i slept nearly all day. im guessing that i thought sleeping would make time pass faster... it didnt, hah

today while cleaning up at grandma's house (below) , i had a break down that scared the heck out of my husband. it was over furniture... which then became about money and expenses.... which then turned into the money lost on the failed cycle and i flipped out. it was a pretty fast jump so brian was very confused. he hadnt seen me break down before pretty much ever. he brought me back to reality and i was fine. i think it was just a bunch of things together that finally came out since i didnt react at all at the doctors friday when we found out the bad news/ made the new plan, and i had to head back to work immediately afterward-- where everyone knew about it and asked about it, including the parents of my students. i sort of just stone faced people and halfway smiled after explaining things (over and over again). 



i just went through all of my fertility clinic papers and sorted them out in file folders -- oral fert treatment, IVF info, IVF first cycle, so hopefully all stays nicely sorted from now on. not sure why i felt the need for that. happy it is done.

i also spent the better half of the day at the grandmother in laws house helping to clear out the last of her things. we took some things home (blankets etc) and have been sorting through those. our dogs who loved her dearly, are so confused. one is sitting in a suitcase full of sweaters with his head buried. pretty funny to see with a hundred lb mountain dog doing that. he keeps searching all of the stuff looking for her. sigh.

enjoy the week folks. it is suppose to be sweltering here again this week so.. "hurray"


----------



## yellowbell

hi all!

Sorry I have been missing in action for a while. I've just been very busy with work, quite exhausting really but looking at the good side, at least time flew faster. Although as of today I am still on the waiting phase, waiting for AF which is due this week. Then I could call the clinic and start my down reg injections on CD21 in August.

CanAmFam, I'm so sorry to hear about your results and I wish you all the best on your next round.

I'd like to say hello to those who have joined this thread and I wish you all the best too.

:dust:


----------



## Donna210369

Hi ladies, sorry i've not been on for a while, we were on holiday up in the Lake District. Canamfam so so sorry to hear your news :hugs: Am heartbroken for you. You are such a strong person to have gone through that and able to think about your next cycle so quickly. I wish you all the luck in the world on round number 2 hunni.

Hi everyone else, will catch up properly when i've got more time. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## readyforhope1

So update with me is I went in this morning for my transfer and it looks like only 7 have made it. They transfered 2 eggs. One was good quality and the other was ok quality. They are waiting till tomorrow on the rest to see if they will be able to freeze them. So nerve racking. Now I am laying here hoping this works so badly. Its hard to be too excited when in 12 days they could turn my world upside down. With that said I am trying to stay positive, but this 2 weeks is going to very hard..


----------



## readyforhope1

Tory123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry can about your sad loss. Good luck readyforhope with fert report. Thanks for asking about me Out of my 15 eggs only 3 fert but has just got a BFP. Really happy but really worried and I keep doing POAS about four a day and sometimes I feel they are getting lighter. I go from having loads of symptoms to nothing. I never thought I would ever get a BFP or ever be pregnant and now feel it could be taken away. I hope I have a sticky bean.
> 
> Tory x

Tory how are things going for you on your 2ww, any new changes?


----------



## princess_1991

hope, i really hope things go well for you, got everything crossed for your tww :) xx


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Readyforhope congratulations being PUPO.

The TWW was ok, still getting BFP but the last two days really bloated up I look at least 3months pregnant. Really worried about tom and the beta results?

Tory x


----------



## readyforhope1

Tory123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Readyforhope congratulations being PUPO.
> 
> The TWW was ok, still getting BFP but the last two days really bloated up I look at least 3months pregnant. Really worried about tom and the beta results?
> 
> Tory x

Well my thoughts are with you tomorrow and hope your betas are where they should be to get the BFP.. I am excited for you :)


----------



## KristyHart

Good Luck with your Beta Tory.

I was never told about this test? IS it just a normal doctors blood test if you get a BFP on the stick?

Weird as we are both at the same clinic

Xxx


----------



## readyforhope1

KristyHart said:


> Good Luck with your Beta Tory.
> 
> I was never told about this test? IS it just a normal doctors blood test if you get a BFP on the stick?
> 
> Weird as we are both at the same clinic
> 
> Xxx

From my understanding, home pregnancy test could get false information because the HCG could be to low for the HPT to pick up on.


----------



## Tory123

Hi 

Kirsty are you at the Homerton? Both IVF I had to go for a blood test at hospital. Just waiting for the call should be in the next 30 mins.

Tory x


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Hospital just phoned beta 942. Me and DH have been crying for the last twenty mins we never thought it would happen. After 5 years of trying 6 failed clomid, 3 IUI, failed IVF and frozen transfer not working. And every AF coming and going not ever thinking of anything else. 

Loads of babydust to everyone

Tory x


----------



## KristyHart

Well done Tory thats great news, Hope I follow in your steps on Friday.

What is the Homerton?

I am guessing maybe the doc will send me for blood test? I just dont know? Do you still go even if you get a BFN on test stick?

xxx


----------



## Tory123

Hi 

Kristy I thought you were at the same hospital as me sorry my mistake.

Are you going to wait until your OTD or will you POAS before, really hoping for you.

Toryx


----------



## Bepaisley

Congrats Tory!!


----------



## missyc

Congrats Tory. I am also on the 2ww just now and just wondered if u had any symptoms? I am crampy, have a sore back and feel like af is coming, basically freaking out!! xx


----------



## Donna210369

congratulations Tory. Wonderful news hunni xx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Donna210369

Ready for hope wishing you a relaxing 2 ww. Hope you get some really good news at the end of it sweetie. 

Good luck to all the rest of you xx


----------



## readyforhope1

Well I dont know if anyone else had this happen, but I just got a call from my doctors office and the other 5 blasts were not of good quality to make it to being able to freeze them. I am devestated. I dont know if I should be feeling this way, but I feel like I've already lost all hope. I know I am PUPO but I am so scared. I want to keep positive but I am not sure I can, my mind is going in all different directions. Second quessing all decisions we have made. Did anyone else feel this way or am I just being a drama queen?

Sorry I just need to vent too people who know what I am going through.


----------



## Bepaisley

Don't be scared, I have heard that the best place for the eggs to be is in the uterus not the lab which may be why they didn't all make it to freeze. That doesn't mean those two beautiful embies inside of you aren't going to make it. Theyre in their warm cozy home now! Trust me I know how u feel and I'm sure i can't make u feel too much better about it but have faith and stay positive for the little ones in u! I'm sure more experienced ppl can reply with better info than me!


----------



## dreamofabean

Congrats Tory!! X


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Thanks everyone for your congratulations I'm overwhelmed after being on here for nearly 5 years don't think I will be able to leave soon.

Readyforhope my other one didn't make it to blast either and not good enough for freezing. I felt exactly like you but you have got those little ones inside you and thats the best place. I had a 2dt and was very upset as always wanted a 5 day but it just goes to show you that if they want to make it they will.

I had no symptoms over the two weeks other than for 5 days felt like AF was on its way then I got quite bloated and I am still quited bloated. 

Tory x


----------



## Tory123

Hi

I don't know if it helped or not but my FS told me to drink two cups of milk a day from ET and this is what I have been doing.

Tory x


----------



## Bepaisley

My fs didn't really say much but I'll try the two cups milk a day, do u know why he recommends that?


----------



## Bepaisley

Also do you know why they decided to do a 2dt? I'm just curious cuz I'm wondering why they didn't put back my two better graded embies early and instead waited for blasts, where only 1 was left.


----------



## CanAmFam

congratulations Tory on your result. hope it continues on and you have a healthy baby.


Hope, try your best to hang in there for your wait. i know how devastated you are i got the phone call of 'poopiness'. ill cross everything that one of those 2 sticks and thrives. 


i was just thinking.... 
is my clinic the only one that tests early, and only with a blood test? i believe the beta is for cycle day 27, then 29, then 31 if not doubling as my case happened(testing dates are regardless of what day Xfer) . i guess my dr catches it right at the start and looks for the most small amount possible. When i saw a beta of 932, i was thinking it was the first beta where i was expected to have 50 and i freaked out! hah i think / im guessing he does it that way to (try to) catch multiples immediately

well im up at this hour for bad news. im currently miscarrying. i woke up suddenly and rushed to the washroom, quite a bit was expelled. i was upstairs for about 20 minutes -- pretty shocked about the amount of fast blood loss. i also wasnt having any contractions or pain (i had read about)at that point-- perhaps that was what woke me up. i dont remember. i did have about 5 sharp intense pains earlier in the evening around dinner time, but nothing. 

i came downstairs about 10 minutes ago because contractions started. at the very least i now know what to look for and feel for bad news. i was actually getting worried earlier this week since i was having no spotting no nothing at all for the entire week. ill be calling my dr to let them know about this morning and hopefully he gets me a new appointment and i can start my blood tests and ultrasounds to start again.
im happy this is finally leaving me (exactly 1 month date wise from my initial betas) . i do hope this finishes tho and i dont have to deal at work with this in a few hours.

have a great day folks.


----------



## CanAmFam

Bepaisley said:


> Also do you know why they decided to do a 2dt? I'm just curious cuz I'm wondering why they didn't put back my two better graded embies early and instead waited for blasts, where only 1 was left.


i think they like to try to wait as long as possible to see how "healthy" the embryo will be. However the lip side is Emrbyos do best on the inside, so early Xfer at times can be 'better'. but, embryos looking good at 2 days or 3 days may end up being crappy at 5,6,7 days and you dont get to see that since they cant evaluate it in the natural incubator. It is a gamble honestly. You really need to trust your doctor and especially the embryologist. 

at my clinic they like to do 6day transfers. however they always go with the information they have. i expected a call about grading my fertilized eggs and unfortunately was told to get my arse into the office immediately for an early transfer. i trusted that they knew what was best and the embryologist just said that it was a precaution since so many of them started to break down and fragment. they were afraid if they waited longer id have nothing left. 

infact the 2 they did Xfer improved from the time of the phone call in the morning to the time i arrived a few hours later. the fragmenting improved and they had divided again. some go slow and then catch up others start off beautifully and fall flat. i think it is a very frustrating science.


----------



## SmurfetteYan

Tory, congratulations to you. What we really need here is good news. :happydance:

I am on Suprefact for 14 days already and I am suppose to see my doctor yesterday evening ... but he called in sick yesterday and so my appointment postponed to today at 2pm (tentatively).

I am waiting for his assistant call ... if he cannot make it to see me today ... I will have to stop the injection altogether and will have to start again the next cycle ...

Why ... ???

Again, I wish good luck to everyone else.


----------



## yellowbell

Congratulations, *Tory*!:happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.
A good friend of mine who've just had her 3rd IVF cycle also just told me today that she's finally pregnant. Am happy to hear good news! :thumbup:

Goodluck to you ladies who are PUPO. Wishing you lots of sticky baby dust :dust:


----------



## SmurfetteYan

Hi all,

I finally got the call and I will be seeing my doctor at 1:15pm today.

They are really amazing. My doctor is still sick actually, but they found a technician to come do the ultra sound for us. So the doctor just look at the result and determine what to do.

I am really appreciated for what they are doing ... they are really trying hard to make it for us.

Love
SmurfetteYan


----------



## SmurfetteYan

Hi all,

Just back from my doctor. My doctor actually looks pretty good. He even have McDonald!! 

He actually did the ultrasound for me and found I have 8 to 9 follicles on each side, so he said its a very good number :happydance:!

So I will start Puregon tonight and I will be seeing him again on Saturday morning.

Okay, I am full of hope again!!

I am taking the next 2 weeks off ... off work and relax and have plenty of sleep. Hope it will help.

Love you all!!


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Sorry Can that you are going through this it must be very hard. We are all here to support you.

Bepaisley I was surprised and dissapointed when they wanted to do a 2dt as I wanted to get to blast. But as I only had three that fert out of the 15 they didn't want to wait any longer and like can said they usually like seeing what embries are doing best but I didn't have loads to choose from.

Although I am struggling not to worry about the pregnancy I sometimes feel really exhuasted like I have a cold but not. Then other times like now I have no symptoms and don't feel pregnant and the bloating has gone down I worry about that.

Good luck x


----------



## Bepaisley

Try not to worry tori, I know it's do easy to say and super hard to do, esp after trying so hard and for so long. Did you feel implantation or have any symptoms before testing? As far as I've been reading the REs can grade embryos all they want but they can't really tell what will work. The fact that yours stuck are great, the best place for them is where they are right now. So excited for u!


----------



## Tory123

Hi 

I think I had a few pains couple of days after tansfer then just felt like AF was coming other than that no other symptoms. Thanks for your words of support.


----------



## readyforhope1

Thanks everyone for putting up with my vent yesterday.. and all the words of encouragement. Today has been better, but I give kuddos to every woman who has to go through this waiting game. Its awful!!! Everytime you pee you are checking to see if AF has appeared. So now going pee is stressfull....


----------



## Donna210369

Canamfam so sorry you had a horrible day yesterday. I hope you didn't have to go through too much more after you posted on here hunni. I cannot believe you went back to work though. Crazy lady!! Lots of love to you xx

Hi everyone else. hope you're all doing well xx


----------



## CanAmFam

Donna210369 said:


> Canamfam so sorry you had a horrible day yesterday. I hope you didn't have to go through too much more after you posted on here hunni. I cannot believe you went back to work though.

yesterday was a disaster physically. im still recovering and my blood levels arent as threatening as they were. when i originally posted it was the "good" part hah. 

I left work after 30 minutes when i was replaced and barely made it home before passing out- literally. in the first 15 minutes at work i made trips to the washroom 7 times and had 3 complete wardrobe changes. 5 pads were 100% saturated . 15 minutes!

Today my red blood cells are still very low but improving, i can stand up for extended periods now. i got my beta done this morning at it was just under 6000. ill go back for another check shortly. in the mean time im supposed to rest and consume lots and lots of iron and not drive. Saying yesterday was a disaster is putting it nicely. It was completely not what i had expected -- no real pains etc but blood loss was completely abnormal and threatening for about 10 hours. the Doctor and nurses were very concerned. Ive been told if the same type of bleed starts again to go to emerge immediately. The first day should be 1 pad an hour in their preference any more and they think it is too much and you need medical attention. i went through 26 in 6 hours with most being around 3 of those hours. Next time around, i may request a D&C to be on the safe side so blood transfusions can be available if necessary. However i hope to never have to experience it again :)

Today i feel alright, more cramping/ pains than yesterday and backaches but bleeding is near nothing. Light flow if that- wonderful change from yesterday. im able to stand and walk around a bit without collapsing, which is always a plus. 

Wont say much else since i know folks want things all happy and cheery , but my initial post was when things were going well. 6-9AM was the scary part. i Knew no part at all of that pregnancy was going to be normal or easy! Just happy I survived it honestly.

Have a great weekend folks, i have date with my couch.


----------



## Bepaisley

Wow, so sorry! I hope it gets better and is done with ASAP! Please get some rest!!


----------



## Donna210369

girls you are not going to believe this. Last month failed ivf, this month BFP naturally!!!!! I am in shock xx


----------



## Leila Fae

CanAmFam :hugs:

Donna :happydance: Many congratulations!


----------



## readyforhope1

Donna210369 said:


> girls you are not going to believe this. Last month failed ivf, this month BFP naturally!!!!! I am in shock xx

That is fantastic news :) :) I am so excited for you. Congrats!


----------



## Donna210369

thanks sooooo much. really cant believe it xx


----------



## dreamofabean

It's just amazing Donna!!! X


----------



## Donna210369

Thanks soooo much. Dream how are you?
Readyfor how's the 2ww going? xx


----------



## princess_1991

omg donna a massive congratulations!!!

xx


----------



## lizlemon

Hi Donna, I've seen your posts over the last dew months and wanted to say a MASSIVE congratulations xxxx


----------



## Donna210369

thanks Princess. How are you? xx


----------



## princess_1991

im good thankyou, had my bloods done yesterday, just waiting for a start date now :D xx


----------



## Donna210369

thanks Lizlemon x

Glad things moving on for you. Wishing you so much luck sweetie xx


----------



## Tory123

Congratulations Donna that's excellent news x


----------



## princess_1991

thanks donna xx


----------



## readyforhope1

Donna210369 said:


> Thanks soooo much. Dream how are you?
> Readyfor how's the 2ww going? xx

I am doing ok. This waiting is not fun, but I am trying to still take it easy and hoping for the best. Thanks for asking.


----------



## CanAmFam

Donna210369 said:


> girls you are not going to believe this. Last month failed ivf, this month BFP naturally!!!!! I am in shock xx

fantastic news, donna!


----------



## Kaylakin

Donna210369 said:


> girls you are not going to believe this. Last month failed ivf, this month BFP naturally!!!!! I am in shock xx


Omg Donna congrats!!! How amazing!! I'm so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## Donna210369

thanks Canamfam and Kaylakin. 

How you doing Can? I do think of you often. You really went through the mill didn't you? I really hope it works out for you next time. xx

Kaylakin how's your pg going? You must be 8+ weeks by now are you? xx


----------



## Kaylakin

Donna - going well so far. Always little things to worry about, but I'd rather be worried about them than about TTC.. I'm so grateful for it to have worked ;-)

I will be 8 weeks on Tuesday.. can't believe it!

So excited for you....!


----------



## cvaeh

Congratulations Donna! 

Just popped on to see how everyone was as I'm trying to have a break from it all before we start our next cycle and noticed your great news xxxx


----------



## Donna210369

thanks Cv. I still cant believe it.. How are you doing hunni? are you starting this cycle? Really really hope it works out for you xx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi

I have to phone the hospital on the first day of my August period to arrange our next start date so it'll probably be the middle of September that I start down regulating if they have space for me. This month I didn't ovulate for ages so its been a long cycle. I just hope that my cycle gets back to normal so I don't have to wait too long to start again.

I am going to keep trying naturally till then though as you've shown it can happen even though I've never been pregnant before.

Hope your feeling well and taking it easy. How many weeks are you now?


----------



## Donna210369

Hi cv all the best for september hunni. It'll feel like ages till it gets here, but it'll all be worth it. Good luck xx

I'm 5weeks today but have had a worrying few days, with symptoms etc. Have had hcg level done today and will recheck on friday. Hopefully they'll be rising xx


----------



## readyforhope1

So its officially 13 hours until I go and take a blood test. I dont know what to think, I am freaking out a little bit. This 2ww was the longest week of my life and I sure these hours are going to come slower.


----------



## CanAmFam

good luck today on your test, Ready! i hope you get a h appy result that goes smoothly. 

my blood results for friday were wonderful, the hCG is down to 114. massive decline in one week . hopefully i get to start up again shortly. next test is this friday, hoping for >5. im no longer anemic and im doing well in that regard.

have wonderful weeks everyone. ive been avoiding all things baby simply because it is destroying me inside. i hope you have good news to report, Ready! Ill be thinking of you.


----------



## readyforhope1

Well ladies, it didnt turn out to good for us. We got a BFN. Right now we are heart broken, and asking our selfs why. Not sure what our next step will be.

I just want to say this has been a great forum to be apart of and hope that all the other couples out there that are trying to not give up hope and that I will be praying for successfull stories from you.


----------



## Bepaisley

So sorry readyforhope, I got a bfn as well so i know how u feel. Sometimes I feel better and hopeful, sometimes hopeless and can't hold back the tears. I hope that you can move forward with better results...


----------



## readyforhope1

Bepaisley said:


> So sorry readyforhope, I got a bfn as well so i know how u feel. Sometimes I feel better and hopeful, sometimes hopeless and can't hold back the tears. I hope that you can move forward with better results...

i am sorry to hear that for you as well. I hope you and your husband are having a day to yourselves. I was hoping at least one of us would have a miracle. At this point I am so devested I dont know what to do or think. We cant afford another round of ICSI so I feel that I have lost my only chance to become a mother. I just want to scream on how unfair this is to all of us out there that want nothing more to be parents.


----------



## Bepaisley

That is our situation as well, we have to save to try again but god knows how long that will take. They gave me such a good chance of success and the fact that it all went so bad is devastating...did ur dr say they will do a follow up to discuss? I don't know what to do with myself now...


----------



## readyforhope1

Bepaisley said:


> That is our situation as well, we have to save to try again but god knows how long that will take. They gave me such a good chance of success and the fact that it all went so bad is devastating...did ur dr say they will do a follow up to discuss? I don't know what to do with myself now...

Yeah, but I dont know what good that will do. I completely know what you mean about not sure what do with myself now.. I never thought I would be in this position, I was so sure I was pregnant. I feel like an idiot now. I guess the only thing we can do is wait to see what the bigger picture is.


----------



## sunshine314

I am so sorry to hear about your BFNs BePaisley and readyforhope. I know you both must be devistated. I just don't understand how our bodies work sometimes...why doesn't it want to take that egg??? I know it is so incredibly frustrating and sad. And readyforhope, don't feel like an idiot...you are just being optimistic and you have a positive attitude...two things very necessary to conceiving. 

Did either of you have extra fertilized eggs that you froze? Is that an option? Please keep us up to date on what you girls are deciding to do next. Just cause the first time didn't work, it doesn't mean the 2nd or 3rd time won't. 

I am still waiting to start my IVF cycle...long story short but I am going to be a shared donor and still have a few more weeks of waiting for tests to come back before I can stim start. Kinda frustrating as I am ready to start NOW, but I know a couple more weeks in the long run isn't a big deal.


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi girls, is it ok if I come back??
Really sorry for those of you who got bfn, I know how bloody much it hurts :(
We are having a fet on Thursday on a natural cycle! Called today and our 2 frosties survived the thaw :) were not feeling very optimistic as our all our embies stopped growing at day 3 on our icsi cycle but I suppose there is a chance.
So ET is booked for 3.30pm on thurs x


----------



## readyforhope1

sunshine314 said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your BFNs BePaisley and readyforhope. I know you both must be devistated. I just don't understand how our bodies work sometimes...why doesn't it want to take that egg??? I know it is so incredibly frustrating and sad. And readyforhope, don't feel like an idiot...you are just being optimistic and you have a positive attitude...two things very necessary to conceiving.
> 
> Did either of you have extra fertilized eggs that you froze? Is that an option? Please keep us up to date on what you girls are deciding to do next. Just cause the first time didn't work, it doesn't mean the 2nd or 3rd time won't.
> 
> I am still waiting to start my IVF cycle...long story short but I am going to be a shared donor and still have a few more weeks of waiting for tests to come back before I can stim start. Kinda frustrating as I am ready to start NOW, but I know a couple more weeks in the long run isn't a big deal.

None of my eggs were good enough of quality to be worth freezing, so that isnt an option. So many decisions we made and now I question everything. I wish money grew on trees so that I could start another cycle asap.

Sorry this might be a dumb question but what is a shared donor?


----------



## labmommy

Good luck dream!


----------



## sunshine314

readyforhope1 said:


> sunshine314 said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about your BFNs BePaisley and readyforhope. I know you both must be devistated. I just don't understand how our bodies work sometimes...why doesn't it want to take that egg??? I know it is so incredibly frustrating and sad. And readyforhope, don't feel like an idiot...you are just being optimistic and you have a positive attitude...two things very necessary to conceiving.
> 
> Did either of you have extra fertilized eggs that you froze? Is that an option? Please keep us up to date on what you girls are deciding to do next. Just cause the first time didn't work, it doesn't mean the 2nd or 3rd time won't.
> 
> I am still waiting to start my IVF cycle...long story short but I am going to be a shared donor and still have a few more weeks of waiting for tests to come back before I can stim start. Kinda frustrating as I am ready to start NOW, but I know a couple more weeks in the long run isn't a big deal.
> 
> None of my eggs were good enough of quality to be worth freezing, so that isnt an option. So many decisions we made and now I question everything. I wish money grew on trees so that I could start another cycle asap.
> 
> Sorry this might be a dumb question but what is a shared donor?Click to expand...

Definitely not a dumb question. Basically, a shared donor means that when I stim, I will get half the eggs and a donor recipient will get half my eggs. It is anonymous. The donor recipeint pays for everything but $1700 of the cycle (and I have to pay for some additional blood and psych work which comes out to about $400). Right now we are both down regging and once they get all the tests back, I start stimming and they set her up as if she was getting a frozen embie transfer. Once I am ready for retrival, they take half of my eggs and give them to her (if there is an uneven amount, I keep the odd number and she gets the even number). From that point on we are on our own and I fertilize my eggs with DH's sperm and she fertilizes hers with her OH's sperm (or donor sperm, whatever she is using). If you are concerned about money, it is definitely something to look into. THe cycles take a big longer but in the end I think it will all be worth it!

Hope that helps :)

Here is the long story if you are interested (as posted on another thread):
My doctor told me I would be an excellent candidate for shared egg donation (I am fairly young, healthy and have an excellent supply of eggs...all that and I still can't get pregnant). He also said that the donor recipient would pay about 90% of my cost for IVF...so IVF would only cost me $1700. Basically I help them out and they help us out. I know how heartbreaking TTC can be and I can't imagine if I had to not only deal with my own infertility but then have to choose a donor for myself. I know all the potential "downfalls" and I have thought through this A LOT but I am a very religious person and I keep thinking that maybe this was God's plan for me all along. I know if I do this, I could change someones life forever...I could help them have a baby. How amazing! I am not one of those people that thinks my eggs are babies, as I know some people do. I just think I would regret it if I didn't do it...now that I know I am a good donor candidate and someone out there could be waiting for someone who has my features. 

So I filled out all the applications and did all the tests required to be an egg donor. I talked it over and over with my doctor and asked him every quesiton imaginable. The doctors said normally it takes a few months to get matched (they only do matching through the clinic and not throughout the whole state or US)...but sometimes it can only take a few weeks or even just days. I told my hubby that if I get selected before our planned stim start on August 8th then it is meant to be...and if not, then God didn't have this in the plan for us and we can continue on our own path and I can remove myself from the donor pool and enter it again if this IVF cycle doesn't work for us. 

Well, low and behold, the very first day I was put in the donor pool, I got picked. This even more cements in my mind that this is meant to be. I am so excited at the fact that I can do this for someone. Plus, it is nice for our bank account too...we can use that money elsewhere. My doctor has high hopes that I could have about 20 or so eggs...so 10 for me and 10 for my recepient. That would be amazing if that happened. 

So ya, right now they are figuring out her cycle and going to sync it up with mine and I have a few other tests to do now but my new stim start should be sometime in mid August.


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi all!
Well my two little embies came home yesterday! They are very small so dont feel very confident! At day 3 they were only 5 cells,however they'd grown to that yesterday afternoon from 3 and 4 cells in the morning, so they were still growing!
So the 2ww starts! I feel quite relaxed about it this time! Have no expectations at all! Just going through the motions!


----------



## Lou32

That's great news Dreamofabean! My two embies were put back in yesterday too (they were early blasts on day 5, so mine were also slow growers).
Just waiting for the call now to find out if we have any to freeze. We still have 10 more which were in the game yesterday, but, as is usual with me, I'm not v optimistic. 
Great you feel relaxed! I wish I was. Think I'm going to put my feet up all day and try and take my mind off things with trashy TV.

BTW - What kind of tea is everyone drinking in the 2WW? I drink nettle tea and peppermint tea usually and I thought they would be safe, but when you google them some sites say they're perfect for the 2ww and pregnancy and others say to avoid. It's impossible to get a definitive answer. I'm starting to think I should just drink hot milk or water!!!


----------



## sunshine314

Lou - I totally know what you mean about the teas...every site has something different to say. Because of that, during all my tww's I have stuck to water, milk, and caffine free juice...not that it has helped me, I am beginning to wonder if any of it even matters at all...and if it is all just a matter of luck.


----------



## readyforhope1

Good Luck Ladies, I hope they stick :) I have relaxing day and try to not think about it.


----------



## yellowbell

congratulations on being PUPO, dream and Lou! I wish you lots of luck and babydust.

As for me, I start down regging on Monday.


----------



## Donna210369

Hi girls, sorry i've not been on in a while

Ready and Bepaisley, i'm so so sorry it didn't work for you, it is so heart wrenching. I'm thinking of you both. xx

Dream loads of luck with your cycle. Don't worry about them being small at the moment,they're in the best place now so hopefully they'll stick xx

Yellowbell good luck when you start hunni, it's been a long time coming. xx

Can how are you holding up? You really went through the mill didn't you. Are you going to try again soon? wish you so much luck, i really do.

Lots of luck to the rest of you ladies and so sorry to those of you it didn't work for, take care and lots of love xx


----------



## lizlemon

Hi- was wondering if anyone can help. I'm doing my trigger shot in an hour and half and was not given instructions - it's a prefilled ovitrelle injection, do I have to remove the air first?


----------



## labmommy

I don't think I had to when I had that type of trigger. Not positive though. Sorry hun!


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks girls :) the calm is starting to wear off! Lol. I'm deteined to not be the mess I was last cycle though so might go to the gym!! Lol
I have no idea about the trigger I'm afraid! I had one you needed to mix! I'd assume it'd be fine without though as you're not going into a vein :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

lizlemon said:


> Hi- was wondering if anyone can help. I'm doing my trigger shot in an hour and half and was not given instructions - it's a prefilled ovitrelle injection, do I have to remove the air first?

Yes, you need to remove the air from the ovidrel. 

Although a few months back I forgot too, and I'm still living to tell about it :haha:


----------



## Donna210369

Hi girls, for the ones that know me, a quick update. I am 6+5 today but had a scan yesterday and it showed a sac of 5 weeks with nothing in it. HCG levels rising but more slowly and pg symptoms very weak for me. I know I can't be off with my dates so am sure i have a blighted ovum. I'm utterly devastated. I'm having another scan in 10days but I know its all over. I hope you're all well xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Oh Donna I'm so sorry :( devastated for you. Will be hoping against all odds your little one is just shy. Sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## Leila Fae

Donna so sorry to hear that hon :hugs:


----------



## cvaeh

Hi Donna

Sorry to hear your bad news. I will be keeping my fingers crossed that it turns into good news for you. 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## yellowbell

Donna, I'm so sorry to hear that. But I am still hoping that it is not the end because I've read some testimonials about doctors finding out no heartbeat/empty sac at first but eventually developed in a couple of weeks. So here's fx that in 10 days we'll hear good news...
:hug:


----------



## readyforhope1

Donna210369 said:


> Hi girls, for the ones that know me, a quick update. I am 6+5 today but had a scan yesterday and it showed a sac of 5 weeks with nothing in it. HCG levels rising but more slowly and pg symptoms very weak for me. I know I can't be off with my dates so am sure i have a blighted ovum. I'm utterly devastated. I'm having another scan in 10days but I know its all over. I hope you're all well xx

I am so sorry Donna, i was hoping for a miracle for you. Everyone of us should get that miracle. We shouldnt have to go through this.


----------



## CanAmFam

Donna210369 said:


> Hi girls, for the ones that know me, a quick update. I am 6+5 today but had a scan yesterday and it showed a sac of 5 weeks with nothing in it.

 oh donna im sorry. ill hope for a better result in 10 days for you, because i know exactly what youre feeling right now. the wait is agonizing. Ill hold out hope until your doctor says otherwise. (deep down i did for me too, but it was heart wrenching.) 

Dream, good luck on your wait. 

I went for my last hCG draw today and an appointment for our first FET. ill get the bloods back tomorrow, im guessing ill be a full negative then. i was at 9 last friday. 
when i get the negative, ill start my BCP and off we go again hoping and crossing everything we have that our 2 remaining frosties survive a thaw. 

hoping to Xfer end of sept/ early october. ill be more relaxed this time around i hope... 


wishing you all hope in the months to come.


----------



## readyforhope1

CanAmFam said:


> Donna210369 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, for the ones that know me, a quick update. I am 6+5 today but had a scan yesterday and it showed a sac of 5 weeks with nothing in it.
> 
> oh donna im sorry. ill hope for a better result in 10 days for you, because i know exactly what youre feeling right now. the wait is agonizing. Ill hold out hope until your doctor says otherwise. (deep down i did for me too, but it was heart wrenching.)
> 
> Dream, good luck on your wait.
> 
> I went for my last hCG draw today and an appointment for our first FET. ill get the bloods back tomorrow, im guessing ill be a full negative then. i was at 9 last friday.
> when i get the negative, ill start my BCP and off we go again hoping and crossing everything we have that our 2 remaining frosties survive a thaw.
> 
> hoping to Xfer end of sept/ early october. ill be more relaxed this time around i hope...
> 
> 
> wishing you all hope in the months to come.Click to expand...

Good Luck CanAm I am hoping the best for this cycle.


----------



## dreamofabean

Canamfam I've definitely been more relaxed this time! I think part of it was that it's a natural cycle so I couldn't guarantee when it'd be but that helped rather than working up to a definite date! I'm still a bit anxious, don't get me wrong, but I'm not the nervous wreck I was during the icsi 2ww!
I'm sure your frosties will be fine! When were they frozen? Ours were on day 1 x


----------



## CanAmFam

dreamofabean said:


> Canamfam I've definitely been more relaxed this time! I think part of it was that it's a natural cycle so I couldn't guarantee when it'd be but that helped rather than working up to a definite date! I'm still a bit anxious, don't get me wrong, but I'm not the nervous wreck I was during the icsi 2ww!
> I'm sure your frosties will be fine! When were they frozen? Ours were on day 1 x

 i got my dates now. i dont have regular cycles so i cant go natural. a parent frommy class swore by hers. they had tried 9 different IVF/ FET rounds with all failures or MCs, she finaly said natural cycle, zero drugs they popped in her emby when things looked 'right' and she had a sticky one. 
good luck to you!

my protocol today ---things are a bit ahead of schedule now. 
family isnt too happy since i now have to miss my only sibling's wedding (9/30) but i gotta do what i gotta do i guess. Happy to be rolling, not happy to be sticking myself with needles again... and im trying acupuncture this time around. 

we only have the 2 frozen (1.5 and 2.0 graded) one was a day 5 blast and one was a day 6--- i think. might have been day 6 and day 7... my retrieval was a monday and they froze one sunday and one monday) a week after) 

so yeah, 6 and 7 i guess--- unless they count the first checking day as day 1... im so confused. 

test date is October 7th / 9th


----------



## dreamofabean

Ooh good luck honey! Yup you have to do what you have to do! Surely they'll understand x


----------



## yellowbell

hi ladies!

I'm on day 4 of down regulation. Getting the hang of it ;)

CanAmFam, good to hear you've got your dates now. It seems we'll be having our transfer and testing at around the same time, that is, if all goes smoothly for me :)


----------



## dreamofabean

It's amazing how quickly you get used to it isn't it?! Just becomes routine!! How are you feeling? X


----------



## SmurfetteYan

Hi dreamofabean,

I haven't got the mood to talk for some time. But today when I get on to this thread again, then I found out that we were transfered on the same date Aug 12th. 

Mine was a day 3 transfer. I got a HCG injection on Monday and after that I was so nausea and bloated. Now the nausea is very little little, but still pretty bloated (like a 1 or 2 months pregnant).

I will have my blood test next Wednesday though ... very exited.

Can you let me know how you physically feel now? Really want to compare abit with other?

Thanks,
SmurfetteYan


----------



## SmurfetteYan

Oh, forgot to mention, I also can't sleep at night. Wake up every hour and really bad back pain at sleep usually started around 4am.


----------



## yellowbell

dreamofabean said:


> It's amazing how quickly you get used to it isn't it?! Just becomes routine!! How are you feeling? X

exactly! Just becomes a routine now. The down reg injections are just small syringes so it doesn't really hurt, but I heard that the stimming pen ones are the painful ones, eeek! :wacko:

how's it been going for you?

SmurfetteYan, goodluck and I hope you get a BFP! ;)


----------



## dreamofabean

SmurfetteYan said:


> Hi dreamofabean,
> 
> I haven't got the mood to talk for some time. But today when I get on to this thread again, then I found out that we were transfered on the same date Aug 12th.
> 
> Mine was a day 3 transfer. I got a HCG injection on Monday and after that I was so nausea and bloated. Now the nausea is very little little, but still pretty bloated (like a 1 or 2 months
> Thanks,
> SmurfetteYan

Hi!!
Generally I'm feeling pretty good! Felt nauseous until about Tuesday! 
I'm sleeping ok but waking at 6 each morning dying for the toilet! Boobs are crazy sore but that's the progesterone! Had quite a bit of cramping too!
Freaking out at the minute as just checked cervix and there's red blood. Not a lot, but some! Surely af won't arrive until after I stop the progesterone?? Pretty crampy at the moment though :( pretty much resigned to fact it's all over! Boo!! 
How are you doing? X


----------



## SmurfetteYan

I am feeling pretty good today, still not much appetite, a little nausea, but otherwise okay. Bloating of course, but knowing that's because of the progesterone suppository.

Remember talking to the chinese doctor the day after the transfer, she said I should keep positive thinking, and should happy with the side effect. With the side effect that's mean your body is turning to an environment that fit the embryo grow ... 

I am not complaining about the side effect or symptoms that I have, but the 2WW is really horrible ... you are looking forward to the side effects or symptoms, but on the other hand it could be just because of the medication that you are taking. 

Very complicated mindset!! :shrug:

But anyway, I hope everyone (including myself) can keep up the good mood and be happy happy no matter what!!! :hugs:

dreamofabean, when will you have your blood test?


----------



## dreamofabean

I wont have a blood test, just need to do a hpt next thursday but im planning to test tuesday as i go on holiday then! x


----------



## SmurfetteYan

Hi all,

I just have my blood test today and I got the result this afternoon ... negative!! :nope:

dreamofabean, how's yours?? Hope you have all the luck and a happy trip.

Love
SmurfetteYan


----------



## readyforhope1

so sorry hun, I know how you are feeling, take some time to just let it out


----------



## yellowbell

Smurfette, I am so sorry :hug:


----------



## SmurfetteYan

Hi all,

I have been crying hard Wednesday night. But I already full of confidence again.

My husband is very supportive and keep encourage me again and again. And we have a new plan to do it again in Nov/Dec cycle. Well, of course need to talk to our doctor first (the appointment is later today).

Again, thanks for the support!!

Love SmurfetteYan


----------



## Donna210369

Hi girls, thanks for the kind messages. my last scan showed the sac had grown appropriately, measured 6 and a half weeks (even though i was 8) and they could see a yolk, but still no fetal pole and have now been bleeding for 10days, very dark brown with occasional red and a few clots!! Have been feeling very sick for the last 2 days, but anembryonic pg (blighted ovum) can still give you pg symptoms because the placenta still produces them. Have another scan on wednesday. the waiting is killing me, I just want it to be over and dh goes back to work on monday!! 
So sorry for all of you who have had BFN's and loads of luck to those of you who are waiting. Not sure if you heard about Tory but I saw on another thread she's expecting twins! Good luck girls and take good care xx


----------



## yellowbell

Donna, been thinking of you, hun :hug:

oh wow, Tory is having twins? That's amazing news! :)


----------



## Tory123

Hi Girls

Thanks Donna and Yellowbell x

Really sorry for the BFN try and stay positive I know what a difficult road it is. I felt I had everything against me the first IVF being cancelled then the FET not woking and the 2nd IVF didnt run smooth with only 2 out of 15 making it and those two made me pregnant with twins. I am not just saying it but really really thought I would never be a mum we looked into adoption. Don't give up!


----------



## Tory123

Donna it is good that they have seen a sac and yolk thats all that they saw at my 6 weeks and 1 day. Hope you get the reasurance of your little bean being all ok soon x


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

I have been away on holiday so I haven't been on here for a while.

Tory - Congratulations. Thats amazing news!

Donna - I still have my fingers crossed for you.

Yellowbell - Hope the down regulating is going well xx


----------



## yellowbell

hi girls!

cvaeh - how did your holidays go? I hope it was fun! 

Tory - I hope your double luck spreads on us ;)

Donna - am thinking of you, hun. 


My update: I went for my baseline scan and bloods today and as I've expected I am not yet moving on to stimming since my uterus' lining is still thick since AF has been a no-show and only showed itself today, right after the scan! :dohh:
So I do another week of down reg and I'll have another baseline scan and bloods on Wednesday next week. Hopefully, all goes smoothly thereafter.


----------



## Donna210369

hi girls, just a quick update. 3rd scan later, 4 weeks of turmoil. should be 9 weeks, but sac is only 6.5 weeks and yolk, no change since last week :cry:
Am booked in for ERPC tomorrow :cry: 

Hope everyone is ok. thanks for your support. lots of love and luck to everyone xx


----------



## readyforhope1

Donna, I am so sorry to hear what you are going through. My thoughts are with you as you go through this trying period.


----------



## cvaeh

Hi all

Donna - So sorry it has ended like that for you. My thoughts are with you xx

Yellowbell - Had a great holiday. We were both so relaxed and came back full of energy. I was back at work today so I'm hoping that I manage to keep my energy for our next cycle. I am hoping we will be able to start with my next cycle if they have space for me. 

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey girls, 
Tory wow twins!! Fab news :)
Donna I'm so sorry :(
Also very sorry smurfette :(
I got a bfn too, af arrived today. Am meeting with clinic on 22nd sept for follow up where well hopefully organise icsi #2. it's silly but I feel suck at the thought. It isn't as though it was as dreadful as I thought it'd be, I guess I've just lost all hope that it'll work. I feel like were wasting our time and now our money also. Oh well, onwards and upwards x


----------



## Donna210369

oh Dream i'm so so sorry hunni. big hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## CanAmFam

i wanted to say i came back to read the up to date pages and im so sorry for the BFNs on the most recent cycles. Donna, again im sorry that you had to go through all of that waiting for disappointment. 

Congrats Tory on your success. 
im doing my best to relax for this upcoming hopeful transfer. i finished my BCP yesterday so im waiting to call them with a day 1. my estrace starts on sept 9th.

we got our bill today in the mail for the upcoming thaw/ xfer so it is getting more real again. im still praying our 2 'so-so' blasts survive a thaw and beat the odds. 

ive already delivered the news that i wont be going to my brother's wedding because of the transfer, he took it well-- my mother didnt. 
i took quite a bit of time off work after the transfer, just so i wouldn't have people asking me everyday if i had results yet. im off from transfer until the first beta date (a friday) so hopefully by the monday i have a good answer of yes or no, unlike last time.


have any of you tried acupuncture with your trasnfers? im not sure if i asked this before. ive decided to give it a whirl this time around. im sort of slacking since i havent made any appointments yet and time is winding down... but i need to get on that. 

i hope you all have a good weekend, hopefully ill be back in a few weeks with good news :\. i cant even imagine doing a fresh round of IVF again, especially if im stuck doing it around Xmas. i think im actually more afraid of having another bad miscarriage.


----------



## Donna210369

Canamfam I think its a very good idea to take some time off after. I did acupuncture for 2 weeks before I got my BFP. Who knows if it helped or whether it was coincidence, but i'm going to start again next week. I know it must be hard to have some of your family disapprove of your decisions but you have to do what is right for you. A wedding is for a day, a baby is for a lifetime.......................... I really hope this works out for you and i'll keep watching on here to see how you're getting on.

Hi everyone else, how are you doing?

I'm ok, its a week since my ERPC and i'm still bleeding and have very positive preg tests. Really want them to be negative so that we can start ttc straight away. Unfortunately dh goes away to work on monday when it'll only be 10days post op so dont think i'll have ov'd by then. Just gotta keep trying. Love and luck ladies xx


----------



## yellowbell

hi ladies!

*cvaeh* - I'm glad your holidays went well and you've recharged. When's about your next cycle?

oh *dream*, i am so sorry about your BFN :hug:

*CanAmFam* - Fx on your FET. I'll be praying for your BFP :) 

*Donna* - :hug: yes, let's not give up!

As for me, I've just started stimming today. I was so happy yesterday when I finally graduated from down reg (it took me 24 days of down reg!) :D


----------



## cvaeh

Yellowbell- i start down regulating again on the 22nd of this month. i'm so scared after what happened last time. how are you feeling? do you know when egg collection is yet?

camanfam - good luck this cycle. i hope everything goes well for you x

donna- Hope your feeling better. xx

hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## yellowbell

Great to hear you got your start date and that's just a week away! yay!
aww, don't worry, dear, it'll work out well this time, let's think positive! ;)

My stimming is ok so far, I was expecting the Puregon pen to be big but it wasn't as big as I thought and didn't hurt as I was expecting it too. It feels the same as the down reg injections. I did hear that it was the trigger injection that will really hurt because it is injected to the muscle, yikes!


----------



## Donna210369

How's everyone doing? xx


----------



## CanAmFam

Had my fet this morning, so now I wait. Both survived thawing but the older blast wasn't looking very awesome . Both were put back. Now to try to relax and hope for the best. Off to lay down and make some hair bows, lol 

Hope all is well .


----------



## yellowbell

Hi all!

I had my ET last week so I'm now on the 2WW. I have two embabies on board, hoping that they are now growing well in my womb. 

All the best! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## CanAmFam

i think i might have asked this before, is my doctor the only one ( so far) that doesnt make you wait 2 weeks and that refuses you take a home test? i always see some folks having to wait after Xfers much longer than myself ( even with IUI way back when) . im not complaining, id much rather wait only 7-9 days than 14 days :) i was just curious.


----------



## yellowbell

I'm on a government clinic so they have a standard 16 day wait. I was also told not to do HPT because it will show up positive because I'm taking progesterone pills. Although I'm wondering what's progesterone got to do with it coz it's HCG that's measured by the HPT, right?

TWW feels like ages, I wish I only have to wait 7-9 days :D


----------



## CanAmFam

yellowbell said:


> I'm on a government clinic so they have a standard 16 day wait. I was also told not to do HPT because it will show up positive because I'm taking progesterone pills. Although I'm wondering what's progesterone got to do with it coz it's HCG that's measured by the HPT, right?
> 
> TWW feels like ages, I wish I only have to wait 7-9 days :D


it is probably more related to the hCG shot you took for the cycle retrieval. our clinic just says that it doesn't make sense to worry over a false home test or misinterpretation . of course , that doesnt make people NOT test at home. :). ill be doing what i did last time, taking a test the morning i go for my blood work. i have all of mine from round 1 and hope to be able to gauge how much hCG if any is there in comparison. im still surprised my digital last time detected it with 18 in my blood (since urine is lower) and as for the internet cheapie sticks, they showed incredibly invisible faint ' i wish you were a line' line at very scant amounts. as long as im not stuck in limbo this time, ill be thrilled. 

My body dumps the hCG from the trigger shot quickly. within 4 days it is out of my system, but it can stay 2+ weeks. 

There is a high chance your period wont start on the progesterone, but the progesterone does not make a test turn positive. My progesterone shots this round are really making my body (injection sites) sore. i may not have felt it as much in june because i was so sore everywhere else from stimming and retrieval but this time, man, i feel like an 80 year old. 

Yes, im really looking forward to a short wait compared to my hellish on the first round ><. im in a better frame of mind this round, despite only having one good one stuck back in and one "well, we have it, so let's put it back in"

i fully expected a phone call this morning telling me both were destroyed during the thaw. Our phone did ring around 830 am, and i nearly soiled myself in fear. (haha)

have a restful few more days until your test. ill be enjoying my time off work and lack of having to take my dogs out to pee at 5 am :D (this is where my husband has to pay his price)


----------



## yellowbell

thanks! You too!

Next week will be OUR week of good news! Fx ;)


----------



## Donna210369

Canamfam and Yellowbell i've got my fingers crossed for you both. Really really hope this is your time. Rest up now girls, hope the time passes quickly . keep us updated xx


I'm fine, just waiting for my first af to turn up since my 2nd mc. Dh has been away for over 2wks and he's not home for another 3wks so we'll miss next ov time too I expect, but hey ho, that's life. we're enjoying a miniheatwave at the moment so that's nice and my little boy has just started school so have loads of time on my hands. take care ladies xx


----------



## CanAmFam

ive started very faint implantation spotting today, one day later than what happened in june (CD23 vs CD22) 

let's hope this gets a better result :(


----------



## Donna210369

Yellow I see that you've had a BFN hunni. I'm so so sorry :( how are you coping? :( lots of hugs from me to you (((((hugs))))) xx

Canamfam implantation bleeding eh? Loads and loads of luck for tomorrow lovely. Have got everything crossed for you. Please keep us posted xx


----------



## CanAmFam

i had a super super suuuuuuupper faint positive a few days ago on a pee stick after the implantation bleeding ( like... super, need a flashlight to try to find it/ pretended it is there faint) but one i took today is negative.

ive scheduled lasik eye surgery for tomorrow right after my phone call from the nurse confirming it being negative. i figure i took a week off work for this, i may as well accomplish something out of it. ill take a digital tomorrow morning to prepare myself. considering my last digital detected such a small amount, probably under 10hCG, ill trust it's answer tomorrow, too. especially if it is neg. 

now if it is positive, ill do a happy dance, but i so not see it happening. sorry to hear yellow you were also neg. 

hoping to get rolling again as fast as possible so it doesnt creep too much into the holidays, but i think christmas is going to be a write off looking at times, now. id love to get all of my appointments etc done before the new year, so i dont blow my vacation days next year!


----------



## Donna210369

Can sorry you got a neg today, but you never know what tomorrow might bring. You sound really positive about moving forward to the next cycle though, which is always a good thing. I hope you dont have to go through it again but if you do, going in with a positive attitude is a great start. Fingers crossed for tomorrow and please keep us updated xx


----------



## cvaeh

hi everyone

i haven't posted on this thread for a while. hope everyone is as well as they can be.

yellowbell- thinking of you. hope your managing to stay positive for another cycle.

donna-i've been taking the omega you recommended for the last few months so i'm hoping my eggs are going to be super this cycle.

camanfam - i hope you got some good news.

well i am on day 15 of dr and so far have felt okay. i have my baseline scan next wed so hopefully will be able to start stimming. i'm going to be on a lower dose of menopur this time which scares me in case i don't produce enough eggs. xx


----------



## CanAmFam

mine confirmed negative on friday, which wasnt a surprise. stopped meds and im already on a CD1. that didnt take long!

i headed immediately over to the surgical place for my LASIK and had that done after my bloods. so hurray i can see. boo im in pain, and super boo there is no baby on the way. 

had a discussion with my husband and there is no chance we can try IVF again until january. our funds are drained dry, and to leave enough of a booster for us to fall on if we lose our jobs or get in an accident etc it isnt wise to use for IVf before then. im in credibly frustrated but know it is the right choice. im hoping i can convince his parents to front us the money that we could repay, but id feel badly doing that. who knows. 

ill have a follow up visit with the fertility doctor and discuss options. hopefully we can start the cycle in december and then have the retrieval and Xfer in january, since that is the big chunk of money. 

ill be back to keep posted, but for now, im putting my uterus in hibernation mode. lol. im going to try to monitor to see if i ovulate on my own (highly unlikely) but you never know! and of course to rub salt in the wound , my cousin had a beautiful baby boy "accident" arrive yesterday. happy for them, but incredibly frustrating for me.


----------



## Donna210369

Cv good luck with this cycle hunni. Fingers crossed for you. 

Canamfam so sorry you got a BFN. Hope you're coping ok, I'm glad you didn#'t have to go through the torture of last cycle. Glad your eye op went well but sorry you're in pain. Hopefully its eased off now. I'm sure your parents in law would be glad to loan you the money to get a grandchild, I'd give my right arm to see someone i love have their dream come true. I hope you get things sorted soon so you can start asap. 

Have you googled some herbal products to help you ovulate. There are some natural clomids out there, not sure what they're called but you never know, now that you've been on meds, it may have kick started your ovaries into performing on their own. I wish you all the best.

We're trying to fall naturally as we know we can do it and just cant afford to do ivf really. still got one snow baby so may get that transferred. was ovulating on thursday so dh flew home to dtd!!! then went back the next day. 2ww begins ...... lots of love ladies xx


----------

